# Eure Sommererlebnisse 2007



## Aison (5. April 2007)

Diese sollte ein Thread geben, wo ihr eure Strecken, Bilder, Erlebnisse usw... preis geben könnt   Halt ähnlich wie im Winterpokalthread, nur dieser ist ja mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz aktuell.



Damit fange ich schon mal an, heute bin ich wieder mal eine neue Strecke von Zürich nach Hause gefahren, natürlich mit paar Umwegen, denn nur so kommt man auf 170km  

Strecke: 

Zürich
Shilbrugg
Zug
Arth - Goldau
Lauerz
Brunnen
Küssnacht
Hüneberg
Gisikon
Emmen
Sempach
Sursee
Schenkon (Halt beim Cheffe Robert Thalmann & Mech Stefan Bättig)
Ettiswil
Schötz


----------



## AmmuNation (5. April 2007)

Du, ich glaube du hast da einen Umweg gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (7. April 2007)

ostertour 07

1.tag: bern-thun-spiez-simmental-gstaad-col du pillon-aigle/135km 1400hm
2. tag aigle-evian-thonon-genf /85 km flach

einfach wunderschön und morgen früh hau ich ab in die cinque terre, wünsche euch noch eine schöne woche und geniesst das wetter.

frohe eiersuche 
        redblack


----------



## Aison (7. April 2007)

Bei mir gabs am Freitag noch Schötz-Oensingen-Balsthal-Liesthal-Pratteln-Möhlin-Sissach-Laufenburg-Koblenz-Brugg-Aarau-Schötz, ca. 190km, 1500Hm 
Heute Samstag hab ich Pause gemacht, bzw. hab ein Bike meinem Bruder verkauft und seiner Freundin ein Bike besorgt. Das Zeugs musste natürlich bei einer lockeren Runde kurz gezeigt und getestet werden  Inklusive Fahrtechnik und ersten Traileinführungen


----------



## semtec (8. April 2007)

ich hab mit meinem Bruder auch ne Ostertour gemacht. Sind am Donnerstag von Baden nach Solothurn gestartet. Ab Olten dann den ersten Jurakamm entlang. In Solothurn dann in der Jugi übernachtet (ich kann die nur empfehlen. Ist super modern und sehr Biker freundlich). Nach Solothurn über Tavannes dem zweiten Jurakamm folgend nach Le Bémont. Dort wieder übernachtet in der Jugi. Am nächsten Tag von Le Locle dem Doubs Richtung Basel folgend. 

Insgesammt so an die 200km.

Bilder sind hier zufinden: http://www.eisenberger.ch/?p=63


----------



## Aison (8. April 2007)

schöne Strecke  Beim Jurakamm ist einfach immer lustig, man hat entweder starken Rückenwind oder starken Gegenwind


----------



## semtec (8. April 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> schöne Strecke  Beim Jurakamm ist einfach immer lustig, man hat entweder starken Rückenwind oder starken Gegenwind



irgendwie kam der wind von allen seiten...also nie aus einer bestimmten richtung


----------



## blaubaer (8. April 2007)

Todtnau rockt    
gestern NM und heute den ganzen tag in Todtnau bei strahlendem sonneschein verbracht, mit dem sessellift hoch und dann vollgaracho runter  und ich werde immer schneller und besser den je. 
materialmässig sogar, bis auf einen reifen, der schon vorher an altersschwäche litt, keine verluste  

höhen meter rauf : 0 
Abfahrten ca. 15 = jede menge tiefenmeter 






so und nun zerreisst mich mit kommentaren, bin sicher da gibts einige


----------



## caoz (8. April 2007)

Karfreitag; das TBC Bottle Rocket "einspringen":






Da wo Blaubaer war geht's auch noch hin...


----------



## Aison (8. April 2007)

@blaubär
Also ich finds cool  Nur würde ich es selber wohl nie machen, aber zuschauen reicht mir da auch schon 

Ich weiss noch nicht so genau, was ich morgen unternehmen soll, entweder ich fahre wieder paar km mit dem RR oder ich fahr auf den Napf oder so, hmmmm...... oder ich mach beides ^^ lol


----------



## AmmuNation (9. April 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> so und nun zerreisst mich mit kommentaren, bin sicher da gibts einige



Hast du die Schlammklappe wegoperiert? 



Aison schrieb:


> @blaubär
> Also ich finds cool  Nur würde ich es selber wohl nie machen, aber zuschauen reicht mir da auch schon
> 
> Ich weiss noch nicht so genau, was ich morgen unternehmen soll, entweder ich fahre wieder paar km mit dem RR oder ich fahr auf den Napf oder so, hmmmm...... oder ich mach beides ^^ lol



Achne, der Ivo würd das nie machen?  Du machst sogar mit nem Hardtail zeugs was manch ein anderer nichtmal mit nem DHler fahren würde.. also nicht so bescheiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (9. April 2007)

Heute war ich mit dem Rennrad da


----------



## AmmuNation (9. April 2007)

Da liegt tatsächlich Schnee? 
Wieviele hm/km weit weg ist denn das von Schötz aus?


----------



## Aison (9. April 2007)

Die ganze Tour war 120km lang und ca. 1600hm, Fahrzeit 4h. Entlebuch ist ca. 30km von Schötz weg. Von dort aus gehts hoch auf den Glaubenberg.


----------



## RedOrbiter (9. April 2007)

Naja Sommererlebnisse hab ich noch keine gehabt.  
Bei mir wars heute eher eine Frühlingstour.  

Hab den Vierwaldstättersee umdundet. Am Ende war ich dann ein wenig auf dem Zahnfleisch.
Gestaunt hab ich vor allem als ich den Chiemen bei Immensee auf dem Wanderweg umrundet habe - da kam mir tatsächlich einer mit einem Rennrad schiebend/tragend entgegen. Für mich waren etliche Passagen mit dem Bike dort nicht fahrbar ... Auf meine Frage im vorbeigehen - ob er das richtige Velo dabei habe - wurde nur etwas unverständliches in den Bart gebrummt...

cu RedOrbiter www.Trail.ch


----------



## Darkthrone (9. April 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Heute war ich mit dem Rennrad da



War am Samstag auch kurz auf dem Glaubenberg, dass heisst bis Langis gefahren von der Sarner Seite her. Ich kann euch sagen, die Sonne heizt den Asphalt schon richtig ein


----------



## pisskopp (10. April 2007)

@Caoz, das sieht doch mal gut aus, ist das ein raufschiebe und ruterfahr hüpfer oder eine Strecke mit vielen solcher Einlagen??
Wenn ja , wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caoz (11. April 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> @Caoz, das sieht doch mal gut aus, ist das ein raufschiebe und ruterfahr hüpfer oder eine Strecke mit vielen solcher Einlagen??
> Wenn ja , wo ?



Ist in der nähe von Regensberg, östlicher teil der Lägeren, AG.
Der Kicker in der Art dort ist aber einmalig. 
Raufschieben / trampen ist eh angesagt.

Wenn Du aber dort in der nähe wohnst, ist er ein Besuch wert.

Gruss


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (11. April 2007)

Kann auch mal was schreiben wegen Weiterbildung   mit dem Bike von Hochdorf via Schallenberg(sieht dort ganz toll aus mit den Schneebergen im Hintergrund) auf Thun-Allmendingen und am Abend wieder nach Hause, ca 180km und etliche Höhenmeter. 

Morgen und Uebermorgen gleich nochmals





Mein Bike Yamaha XT600  
Sorry konnte es nicht lassen, aber ich bin halt masochistisch veranlagt sonst würde ich da nichts schreiben.
Wünsch euch viel Spass beim echten Biken bei dem tollen Wetter


----------



## Doorslammer (12. April 2007)

Was machst du denn in Allmendingen? Dort habe ich 2 mal die Woche Bandprobe


----------



## pisskopp (13. April 2007)

Es ist noch kein Sommer


----------



## smohr (13. April 2007)

Es war auch nicht Winter

Nur Mücken gibts schon einige...
Hab heute auf der Abfahrt mich in Apnoe-biken geübt. Nicht mal durch
die Nase atmen, ohne die Dinger einzusaugen lag drin

Dies mein Erlebnis in den ersten warmen Tagen dieses Jahres...


----------



## AmmuNation (13. April 2007)

Buargh! Ich bin Montag von Schmerikon bis Rappi getuckert am Abend.. das war ja schlimm! Überall diese blöden mistviecher, im Beindschungel, im Armdschungel, im Dschungel aufm Kopp... zum heulen.


----------



## Aison (13. April 2007)

Dschungel abholzen...


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (14. April 2007)

Doorslammer schrieb:


> Was machst du denn in Allmendingen? Dort habe ich 2 mal die Woche Bandprobe



Weiterbildung, nächstes mal gehts dann ab ins Bündnerland, vielleicht über den Pragelpass, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Doorslammer (14. April 2007)

Hrr Hrr  Heute kann ich endlich mein Bike holen (sofern der 19'' Rahmen passt (bin ca. 186 gross)) Dann hab ich wohl auch endlich Sommererlebnisse zum posten... War dafür schon in der Aare, ganz schön erfrischend....


----------



## pisskopp (14. April 2007)

Das kommt davon!! Hab euch ja gesagt ihr sollt nicht so bunte Sachen anziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (15. April 2007)

Hab heute was für meine Trail-durchrumpelten Arme gemacht. Nämlich gestemmt, und das nicht zu knapp. Man fängt ja klein an - 375gr. Gibt ja nix schöneres bei einem so warmen Abend - richtig angenehm! Im Sommer ists dann schon fast zu heiss in der Nacht. 

(Victoria Bitter ist cool.  )


----------



## Aison (15. April 2007)

verflucht, heute war SPC Winterthur und nix is gelaufen, zum :kotz: ....   Zuerst noch ganz ordentlich angefangen, 3. Runde aufgehalten durch nen unfähigen und 4. Runde 2km vor Ziel eingebrochen (wieso auch immer) .... und noch von 4 überholt  Wenigstens war hinter mir dann 1min Abstand und nach vorne recht gedrängt, d.h. Rundenzeiten trotzdem noch knapp akzeptabel. liste

Zum Glück fängt bald die Marathonserie an...


----------



## Darkthrone (16. April 2007)

Gestern auf dem Fränkmüntegg, wunderbares Wetter.

Kurz vor dem verdienten Bier:


----------



## AmmuNation (16. April 2007)

Hey two wheels, wann darf ich mal mit dir auf die Fräki hoch?


----------



## Aison (16. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Hey two wheels, wann darf ich mal mit dir auf die Fräki hoch?



kannst du ja jede Zeit  Fräcki ist eigentlich nicht kompliziert


----------



## pisskopp (17. April 2007)

@Darkthone, wart ihr das (einer von euch hatte nen specialized, en rotes) ?
Wir sind nach dem wir auf der Fräkki waren noch auf Aecherlipass hoch...
Ging prima, ohne Fliegen (Kein buntes Trickot angehabt)...


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (17. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Hey two wheels, wann darf ich mal mit dir auf die Fräki hoch?



Ich auch will mit


----------



## AmmuNation (17. April 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> kannst du ja jede Zeit  Fräcki ist eigentlich nicht kompliziert



Ich möcht mit ihm den DH nach Hergiswil machen. 

Sollte der nette Canyon ES6 2006 Fahrer, dem ich heute die Trails auf dem Pfannenstil gezeigt habe hier mitlesen, darf er mir gerne eine PM schreiben und ich zeig ihm noch mehr in der Region.


----------



## Darkthrone (17. April 2007)

Nein wir hatten kein Specialized Bike dabei, waren nur ein schwarzes Price Racebike All Mountain, rotes Stöckli Hardtrail, Scott Liteville.

Wir fuhren um 13:30 bei der Station Kriens ab. 

Vieleicht haben wir uns ja doch gesehen, hatte ja soooooooo viele Biker da oben  

Das rote Specialized Bike habe ich glaub auch oben bei dem Restaurant im Bikeständer gesehen.







pisskopp schrieb:


> @Darkthone, wart ihr das (einer von euch hatte nen specialized, en rotes) ?
> Wir sind nach dem wir auf der Fräkki waren noch auf Aecherlipass hoch...
> Ging prima, ohne Fliegen (Kein buntes Trickot angehabt)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doorslammer (18. April 2007)

Ich konnte gestern endlich mein neues Bike einfahren  Hatte zwar nur knapp 2 Stunden Zeit, aber da ich direkt am Jura wohne konnte ich doch ein zwei Högerli rauf und runter fahren und Federung, Pedale etc. einstellen. Apropos, das ganze war auch ein Erlebnis, da ich das erste mal auf 'nem MTB Schuhe mit Klickies benutzt habe... Und hatte natürlich auch schon den ersten Sturz aus dem Stand auf einem kurzen, sehr steilen Bord in einem Trail hier  Aber das ausklinken wird immer schneller


----------



## Aison (21. April 2007)

Heute 2x auf dem Napf   und natürlich die schwierigste Abfahrt genommen, leider beim 2. mal noch nen idiotischen Sturz. d.h. ich bin umgefallen (nicht schlimmes) und bisschen runtergerutscht und danach ist mir das Bike voll auf den Kopf geknallt ^^ War wieder so ein typischer Aison-Sturz. Die Abfahrt hat Passagen drin mit so 180° Kurven, wo man absolut gar kein Fehler machen darf --> 100m die Sandsteinwand runter. Jedenfalls danach als ich wieder einen einfachen Trail vor mir hatte und die Konzentration nachliess, bin ich einfach ausgerutsch, völlig in der Dümme 

Dafür hats einen Bekannten harter erwischt: Der hatte auch nen Sturz im Napfgebiet, glaubt er jedenfalls. Verletzungen hat er absolut gar keine, nur die Erinnerung fehlt total. Er weiss nur noch, dass er ins Napfgebiet biken ging und dann im Spital aufgewacht ist. Er weiss nicht mal, wie er dahin gekommen ist. Am Bike ist der Wechsel ausgerissen und am Hinterrad einige Speicher zerissen, ansonsten sieht man ebenfalls gar nichts.

Jedenfalls war es ein genialer Abend. Bin erst ca. um 1600 losgefahren. Wanderer hatte es (wie erwartet) so gut wie gar keine. Evtl. gehe ich morgen abend nochmals für eine Runde nach oben 

gruss


----------



## AmmuNation (22. April 2007)

Gestern: Irchel bei Bülach... Geiler Downhill  Etwas vom besten hier in der Region, und erstnoch schön lang 

Heute Uetliberg hoch (mal wieder den steilen Zickzackweg ), oben angekommen mit Vazifar am Grat entlang, Türlersee runter und dann nach Birmensdorf... er fuhr weiter nach Urdorf, ich nach Uetikon-Waldegg hoch um wieder in die Stadt zu kommen. Obwohl ich noch weniger Schlaf hatte als gestern, fühlte ich mich fitter... ich glaub, ich hatte noch nie soviel gebiked an einem Wochenende


----------



## Bulldozer (22. April 2007)

Crosscountry Sonntagsausflug


----------



## AmmuNation (22. April 2007)

Warum glaubt eigentlich KEIN ARSCH im Canyon-Forum dass man solche Drops locker mit nem XC fahren kann?!? Naja ich habs sein gelassen zu schreiben was ich damit fahre - die Leute sind sowieso zu blöd, die ham ja Angst um ein ES/X bei nem 1m Drop... Schönes Foto übrigens, gibts das auch in Scharf mit 2007 Canyon?


----------



## Bulldozer (22. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Warum glaubt eigentlich KEIN ARSCH im Canyon-Forum dass man solche Drops locker mit nem XC fahren kann?!?


Weil wenn man relativ schwer ist dies auch besser lässt. Die 1.5m sind übrigens meine Grenze, mehr mute ich mir mit diesem Bike nicht zu (Gabel lediglich 100mm, CC Felgen, etc).



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Schönes Foto übrigens, gibts das auch in Scharf mit 2007 Canyon?


Leider nein, ist nur mit einer Digicam aufgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (22. April 2007)

Was heisst relativ schwer? Wie schwer? ^^  Bei meinem Bike bedeutet relativ schwer alles über 75kg ^^


----------



## blaubaer (22. April 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Crosscountry Sonntagsausflug



Du weisst schon dass das tödlich enden kann, also für dein Bike  

unglaublich wie verschenderisch einige mit ihren bikes umgehen  , solche sachen mach ich nicht mal mit meinem DH`ler  , das ist das ungesündeste fürs bike, ins flache zu dropen ...


----------



## Doorslammer (23. April 2007)

So, gestern konnte ich mein Gary Fisher auch endlich richtig einfahren 
Strecke: Balsthal - Limmernschlucht - Passwang - Scheltenpass - Matzendörfer Stierenberg - Balstahl 
Bilder und einen kurzen Bericht findet ihr unter http://www.ruettisurf.ch/abteilung1/000000991a10aef01/index.html
Die Trails waren echt genial und so trocken wie noch nie um diese Jahreszeit und ich bin total happy mit meinem neuen Bike...


----------



## AmmuNation (23. April 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Weil wenn man relativ schwer ist dies auch besser lässt. Die 1.5m sind übrigens meine Grenze, mehr mute ich mir mit diesem Bike nicht zu (Gabel lediglich 100mm, CC Felgen, etc).



Natürlich kommt das Bike an seine Grenzen - aber trotzdem zum Heulen, dass man dem dünnwandigen XC soo wenig zutraut.
Achja: "Nur mit einer Digicam" - von ner Digicam erwarte ich eigentlich scharfe Bilder. 



blaubaer schrieb:


> Du weisst schon dass das tödlich enden kann, also für dein Bike
> 
> unglaublich wie verschenderisch einige mit ihren bikes umgehen  , solche sachen mach ich nicht mal mit meinem DH`ler  , das ist das ungesündeste fürs bike, ins flache zu dropen ...



Na, dann fängt das hier auch schon an.  Ich lade dich zu einer Fahrt mit meinem Canyon XC ein...


----------



## blaubaer (23. April 2007)

eigentlich ist`s mir ja schei$$egal was ihr mit euren Bikes macht  

ich hab im letzten jahrzent soviel geschrottet, irgendwann fängts an zu schmerzen am geldbeutel  und irgendwo sind dann der garantie grenzen gesetzt


----------



## AmmuNation (23. April 2007)

Es würd mich nicht nur im Geldbeutel schmerzen, wenn mein Canyon kaputt geht...


----------



## Aison (23. April 2007)

Ihr seit doch spassvögel....  Schon mal was von Materialermüdung gehört? Nur weil man mit dem Canyon oder anderen XC Bikes solche Drops machen kann, ohne dass es gleich kaputt geht, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass keine Schäden entstehen. Haarisse und ähnliches im Alu ist möglich! Alu muss nicht gleich krachen. Die Struktur wird langsam schwächer, die Strukturstabilität lässt nach und plötzlich --> wumm, und das Zeugs bricht wegen einem Strassenabsatz. Dazu kommt, dass einfache Teile wie Ösen des Federbeins, Lager der Schwinge, Ösen der Schwinge und ähnliches leicht gedehnt und zerschlagen werden, so dass der Hinterbau plötzlich ein wenig spiel erhält (da reichen 0.1mm). Dasselbe mit der Gabel: Schaft wird gedehnt, Tauchrohre usw. Das ist zwar nicht gleich gefährlich, alleringds unschön und nervig und das bike verliehrt jeglichen Wert.

Die meisten 0815 Bikes, die man im Handel ab der Stange kriegt haben relativ grosse Toleranzwerte was die Maximalbelastung angeht. Die Hersteller können sich nicht erlauben, dass da ständig Garantiefälle entstehen, vorallem nicht im unteren Preissegment. In den USA lauern dazu noch Schadenersatzklagen, die für eine Firma existenzberohend sein können. Also baut man das Zeugs stabil genug. D.h. aber nicht, dass man als Fahrer jetzt ständig ans Limit gehen darf und über dem vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck fährt. Ein paar wenige mal mag es das vieleicht etragen, aber diese wenigen Fälle können auch gut durch Stürze entstehen.

Also ich hab schon par mal gesehen, dass Leute ein Bike in den Service gaben und dann der Mech höchst gefährliche Schäden entdeckte.

gruss und viel spass beim schrotten (oder eben langsam zerstören).
-Ivo


Ergänzung: Alle DHler wären ja doof, solch robustes und schweres Material zu fahren, wenn sie auch einfach ein XC Tourer dazu nehmen könnten für ihre Stunts.


----------



## blaubaer (24. April 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ihr seit doch spassvögel....  Schon mal was von Materialermüdung gehört? Nur weil man mit dem Canyon oder anderen XC Bikes solche Drops machen kann, ohne dass es gleich kaputt geht, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass keine Schäden entstehen. Haarisse und ähnliches im Alu ist möglich! Alu muss nicht gleich krachen. Die Struktur wird langsam schwächer, die Strukturstabilität lässt nach und plötzlich --> wumm, und das Zeugs bricht wegen einem Strassenabsatz. Dazu kommt, dass einfache Teile wie Ösen des Federbeins, Lager der Schwinge, Ösen der Schwinge und ähnliches leicht gedehnt und zerschlagen werden, so dass der Hinterbau plötzlich ein wenig spiel erhält (da reichen 0.1mm). Dasselbe mit der Gabel: Schaft wird gedehnt, Tauchrohre usw. Das ist zwar nicht gleich gefährlich, alleringds unschön und nervig und das bike verliehrt jeglichen Wert.
> 
> 
> 
> Ergänzung: Alle DHler wären ja doof, solch robustes und schweres Material zu fahren, wenn sie auch einfach ein XC Tourer dazu nehmen könnten für ihre Stunts.



    

ich war zu faul ums so ausführlich zu beschreiben  


und mal wieder zum thema zu kommen 

hatte am samstag abend, eigentlich erst vor dem PC ein "oha" erlebniss, als ich mir die bilder von der kurzen ausfahrt anschaute, teilweise realisiert man gar nicht wie schön es drausen ist, alles so saftig grüün, trotz trockenheit, und der himmel und was alles sonst noch unterwegs ist  

zum staunen kam ich vorallem bei dem bild, in sachen farbe, nichts bearbeitet !!!


----------



## redblack (24. April 2007)

ola, scheint langsam ein materialthread zu werden. darum ganz profan .die ersten pässe wurden eröffnet. hab die gelegenheit genutzt und oberalp  plus lukmanier ohne viel traffic genossen. zuerst schnee und am schluss mediteran.
einfach nur gut und das material war egal.


----------



## Bulldozer (24. April 2007)

Hopala, da entsteht ja fast eine Sinn oder Unsinn Diskussion. Vorweg: Soll bitte keiner nachmachen wenn er irgendwelche bedenkten hat. 



Aison schrieb:


> Was heisst relativ schwer? Wie schwer? ^^  Bei meinem Bike bedeutet relativ schwer alles über 75kg ^^


Ja kommt etwa hin, ich hätte so 80kg+ gesagt. Mit meinen 54kg (mit Ausrüstung gegen 60kg) ist eh jeder schwer verglichen zu mir.



blaubaer schrieb:


> Du weisst schon dass das tödlich enden kann, also für dein Bike
> 
> unglaublich wie verschenderisch einige mit ihren bikes umgehen  , solche sachen mach ich nicht mal mit meinem DH`ler  , das ist das ungesündeste fürs bike, ins flache zu dropen ...


Es ist klar, dass grosse Kräfte aufs Bike wirken, liegt aber auch am Fahrer, den Aufprall abzufangen. Das Bike ist überigens 12kg, also kein super Leichtbau.
Muss im Moment halt einfach benützen was ich habe, denn mein Oberrider 07 ist leider noch in Produktion 



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Achja: "Nur mit einer Digicam" - von ner Digicam erwarte ich eigentlich scharfe Bilder.


Sorry hab's nicht präzise genug geschrieben. Mit Digicam gefilmt und dann über den Player Einzelbilder (Screenshots) gemacht und zusammengefügt. Ist also ne Amateurvariante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hunter007 (24. April 2007)

@ die dropper...

ich würds lassen, mit den cc bikes.... ich sprech aus erfahrung....!!!

@ blaubaer... (off topic)

gibts auch fotos ohne dein bike  aber was ich noch interessanter finde, wie lang ist dein sattelstütze und wie weit sitzt die im roher... bei
meinem kona siehts ähnlich aus... shannon hardcore... 500mm...  

willst du eigentlich meine reifen, oder lehnst du spenden ab...

cheers hünti


----------



## blaubaer (24. April 2007)

hunter007 schrieb:


> @ blaubaer... (off topic)
> 
> gibts auch fotos ohne dein bike  aber was ich noch interessanter finde, wie lang ist dein sattelstütze und wie weit sitzt die im roher... bei
> meinem kona siehts ähnlich aus... shannon hardcore... 500mm...
> ...



Bilder ganz ohne bike`s sind öde   
der rest per PN


----------



## kis_omdh (24. April 2007)

biken ist was schönes.... hab heute auf meinem "hausberg" zwei biker getroffen, beide wohl mehr als doppelt so alt wie ich, unter anderen umständen hätten wir uns wohl nicht mal wahrgenommen. aber auf dem berg, kurz vor sonnenuntergang ist's natürlich anders. bike-talk wie üblich, einige wege besprochen
ich: "kennt ihr den schon?"
die: "nein, lass mal machen"
ich: "ist aber technisch anspruchsvoll...."
die: "probieren geht über studieren"

gesagt getan, gefahren sind sie dann zwar nicht alles, hat aber spass gemacht. schön, wie man sich auf anhieb verstehen kann, wenn man nur die selben interessen hat. lässt einen so manch anderes vergessen.

-----------
and now for something completely different:
ist der klausenpass schon befahrbar? wenn ja kommt der dieses wochenende mal unter die (rr)räder. sonst noch jemand lust?


----------



## redblack (25. April 2007)

@kis omdh

klausen ist bis urigen für autos  offen, mit dem velo kann man bis passhöhe, aber nicht hinunter bis ins glarnerland. fahre am sonntag sehr wahrscheinlich den gotthard, zwar nicht offiziell offen aber sicher fahrbar. oberalp und lukmanier habe ich letzten so. gemacht, war genial.


----------



## AmmuNation (26. April 2007)

Als erstes: Habe mir gestern mal die Freiheit genommen bis 23:00 mit Herrn Patriot an diesem Geschwür hier zu schrauben... 






Wow!! Ich hab heute echt NICHT schlecht gestaunt, als ich einen kleinen aber brutal feinen Bikepark hier ganz in der nähe in einem Ablegenen Wald entdeckt habe! Mein Feierabendründchen führte auf den Pfanni und dann mal ne alternative Strecke - auf einmal seh ich Northshores, Singletrails mit Wallrides, geile Gaps etc...!!!  
Grundsätzlcih alles mit nem XC fahrbar, halt einfach schwierig, vor allem die Northshore da extrem Steil.

Aber Bilder sagen ja mehr. Auf dem Bild mit der Northshore steht das Canyon nur da, um die Rampe runterzudrücken.


----------



## blaubaer (26. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild mit der Northshore steht das Canyon nur da, um die Rampe runterzudrücken.




fagt man dann mit blutiger lippe und aufgeflagenen fähnen


----------



## smohr (26. April 2007)

@blaubaer
fo iffef


----------



## AmmuNation (26. April 2007)

Achnö. Ich habs irgendwie schon überlebt, trotz Sattel ganz oben  

Den Drop hab ich aber nicht gemacht ins Flat. Weiter unten gabs eh viel lustigere.


----------



## Aison (26. April 2007)

@Ammu, den Park kenn ich schon lange, allerdings eher in schlechtem Zustand. Haben sie den jetzt wieder bisschen renoviert?  Jedenfalls auf den Bildern sieht es so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (27. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Hey two wheels, wann darf ich mal mit dir auf die Fräki hoch?



Hei Laris die Frage ist nicht wann du willst, sondern wann du genug gegessen und geschlafen hast! das nächst mal wird nicht umgekehrt...


----------



## two wheels (27. April 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Ich auch will mit



Auch du darfst mit! Mit dir will ich schon lange mal was machen ("DH" nach Hergiswil)


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (27. April 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Mit dir will ich schon lange mal was machen




Das ist zur Zeit auch mein Satz, wenn ich mein Bike sehe 

Aber für kurz mal auch die Fräki sollte es schon noch reichen, aber mein kleinster Gang wird mir dann vielleicht plötzlich zu gross 

Nimmst du mich auch mit wenn du dann beim runterfahren ständig auf mich warten musst? Denn in meinem Alter sieht man ja schliesslich überall Gefahren, nasse Wurzeln, grosse Steine, steile Abhänge, Pützen, rutschige Unterlagen, Frösche in den Kurven, Laub auf der Strecke und Kuhfladen auf der Ideallinie und nicht zu vergessen Nordic-Walker die aus den Kurven von unten her in einem horrenden Tempo  auf mich zuschiessen könnten


----------



## redblack (28. April 2007)

hey two wheels,
am sonntag gotthard, wir waren diel etzten 06 und die ersten 07. lets go.


----------



## Darkthrone (28. April 2007)

Der DH nach Hergiswil macht Freude   

Bin ich erst kürzlich gefahren


----------



## two wheels (28. April 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> hey two wheels,
> am sonntag gotthard, wir waren die letzten 06 und die ersten 07. lets go.



Kann man den schon fahren? Ist der Schnee weg? Weisst du was genaueres?
Wär ja geil... und er geht ja erst am 4 Mai auf, freie Fahrt also



Darkthrone schrieb:


> Der DH nach Hergiswil macht Freude
> 
> Bin ich erst kürzlich gefahren



Auf jeden Fall, der is Hammer!! Die kleine, ziemlich steile, enge Treppe kurz oberhalb von Hergiswil neben dem grosen Felsen und dem Bach! Kannst Du die fahren? Konnte mich noch nie überwinden, bremse immer kurz vorher ab ich Schattenparker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kis_omdh (28. April 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> klausen ist bis urigen für autos  offen, mit dem velo kann man bis passhöhe, aber nicht hinunter bis ins glarnerland.



update dazu: doch! geht. bin von der glarner seite her hoch. die schranke ist zwar noch geschlossen, aber mit dem velo kommt man (unter den neidischen blicken der motorradfahrer) wunderbar durch. 

------------
das zweite bild: dieses velo dürfte wohl schon manch einem aufgefallen sein, zürich, bahnhofbrücke beim coop


----------



## two wheels (29. April 2007)

Genossen!

So, heute war  ich auch mal wieder auf der Rigi! Von Goldau nach Lauerz-Gätterli-Scheidegg-Rigi Kulm- Seebodenalp-Küssnacht-Udligenswil-Dierikon-Buchrain-Emmen. Waren total 60 km und etwas über 2000 Hmeter. Eine meiner bisher strengsten Touren, aber der DH von Kaltbad nach Seebodenalp ist einfach Hammer, aber auch anspruchsvoll. Die bekannten Wasserrinnen auf dem Weg hab ich nicht gefunden nur alle paar Meter eine riesen Schlucht im Boden, die fast das ganze Bike verschluckt !

Die Leute haben natürlich auch ganz erstaunt geschaut und ein D meinte ob ich da hochgefahren sei und war nachher sowas von überrascht, das gibts gar nicht. Die zahlreichen Wanderer waren auch ganz freundlich (die meisten jedenfalls).

Das geilste erlebte ich aber auf dem Gipfel. 1 Ami DH und ein CH diskutierten irgendetwas vonwegen die meiten würden wieder den gleichen Weg runter wie sie hoch gekommen sind (Richtung Arth Goldau) weil der andere Weg zu krass sei für ein XC`ler und sein Bike. Habe nichts gesagt mir aber so meine Gedanken gemacht. Die 2 lustigen hatten natürlich einen fetten DH`ler und fuhren den gleichen Weg wie ich (mit Hardtail) runter. Zum glück wussten die nicht, dass ich auch da runter fahre, sonst hätte ich ihr Weltbild zerstört Muss zwar sagen habe keinen schwanz auf dieser Piste gesehen nur Wanderer. 
Soviel zum Thema "kann ich mit einem XC/ Hardtail, dieses und jenes fahren ohne gleich drau zugehen?" Wobei ich heute nichts gegen ein Fully gehabt hätte, so rein Komfortmässig!


----------



## Kerberos (29. April 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wobei ich heute nichts gegen ein Fully gehabt hätte, so rein Komfortmässig!


Das ist es eben. Ich bin auch schon mit Hardtail die Rigi rauf und runter. Klar geht's, aber es hat mächtig geschüttelt. Seit ich Fully fahre (3 Mon.), geht mehr bergab und es fühlt sich besser an.


----------



## two wheels (29. April 2007)

Ich habe überhaupt langsam das Gefühl, das es eigentlich nur einen kleinen Untersched macht ob man jetzt Fully oder HT fährt! Es geht doch mehr um den Komfort.
Das Argument, dass man sich mit Fully mehr traut liegt wohl eher daran, dass man sich das einbildet da man vielleicht ein paar Reserven hat.
Aber ich kann es nicht beurteilen, ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Doorslammer (29. April 2007)

Ich würde sagen mit dem HT muess man technisch noch sauberer fahren als mit einem Fully, da das Fully die Schläge schluckt und einem mehr Fehler verzeiht als ein Hardtail. 
War heute auch wieder im Jura unterwegs, via Buchmatt auf die Hinteregg und dann ein paar schöne Trails mit kurzer Tragepassage hinunter nach Matzendorf und wieder zurück nach Niederbipp. War ne schöne Nachmittagsrunde


----------



## Sportec (29. April 2007)

War am Mittwoch auch auf der Rigi

Bin von Goldau aus hochgefahren via Klösterli, First, Felsenweg zur Scheidegg war um 17.00 oben und bin auf dem ganzen verdammten Wanderberg genau drei Rotsocken begenet (Fuhr est um 15.30 los).  

Runter fuhr ich dan via Gätterli nach Goldau. Habe aber vesehentlich ab Gätterli den schwarzen Singeltrail direkt nach goldau erwischt(man traversiert die meiste Zeit auf so lenkerbreiten Felsbändern einen bewaldeten Steilhang).


----------



## wicht (29. April 2007)

Dann schreib ich auch mal, was ich diese Woche so erlebt habe.
Ich hatte nämlich Ferien  ,  

Letzten Sonntag war ich im Tessin. Start in Taverne, klassisch zur Cap. Mte. Bar, Piandanazzo, auf der WM-Strecke runter bis zur Mte. Bar-Strasse, anschliessend wieder hoch nach Motto della Croce und zum Dessert, die Abfahrt über Gola di Lago nach Camingolo.

Montag ein wenig KM gefahren

Mittwochs gab's die grosse Schächental Runde: Von Altdorf über Klausenpassstrasse bis Balmenschachen, Heidmannegg - Ratzi - Biel - Fleschsee. Hüenderegg - Eggbergen - Flüelen.

Freitag habe ich die Rigi besucht. Start in Seewen, dann über Bernerhöhe bis Klösterli. Abgebogen nach Unterstetten um die Scheidegg mitzunehmen. Retour über Staffel zum Kulm. Anschliessend die (grässliche) Abfahrt zur Seebodenalp (nächstes Mal fahre ich wieder über Romiti - Felsentor. Hat zwar zusätzliche Höhenmeter, gefällt mir aber wesentlich besser, als die Kurzvariante). Zum Schluss das Highlight mit dem Polenweg nach Goldau und wieder zurück nach Seewen.

Und heute eine meiner Lieblingstouren im Tessin. Start wieder in Taverne, Aufstieg zur Cap. Mte. Bar. Anschliessend 10 km (vielleicht 1 oder 2 weniger) Singletrail zum Passo San Lucio  . Downhill nach Bogno. Strassen-Abschnitt bis Corticiasca. Dann wieder hoch bis Motto della Croce und über Gola di Lago - Isone - Bironico nach Taverne zurück.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (29. April 2007)

Freue mich ab euren tollen Touren, aber nun hab ich endgültig Mitleid mit mir, gestern am Stadtlauf in Luzern und heute zur Erholung von Hochdorf aus der Reuss entlang ins Verkehrshaus und von dort aus die Marathonstrecke abgefahren und wieder nach Hause ca. 70km.

Ich wechsle, so glaub ich langsam aber sicher, besser ins Rennradforum


----------



## Aison (29. April 2007)

Mein heutiges Sommererlebnis war wieder mal ein CC Rennen  Wenn ich nicht zu blöde gewesen wäre für den Downhill, hätte ich wirklich was reissen können  Denn beim Uphill war ich wirklich stark ^^

@Dean
Wenn man es so sehen will gehörte ich schon längst dort hin  Vorallem da diesen Mittwoch in Sursee das erste Strassen-Mitwochabendrennen angesagt ist  Kannst ja auch kommen, ist ja direkt vor deiner Haustüre.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (29. April 2007)

@Aison

Sorry geht nicht, hab  Mittwochs immer Lauf-Training sonst wird aus mir eh nichts  

Wünsche dir viel Glück, hat ja dort sicher keine Downhills


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (30. April 2007)

Ich war am Wochenede im Hoch-Ybrig Skigebiet:







Ein bisschen Schiss hatte ich wegen der Höhe (knapp 1800 Meter) bzw. des eventuell vorhandenen Schnees schon, aber es ging bis auf einige kürzere Schiebepassagen und nasse Füsse recht gut  

Route: Einsiedeln - Uneriberg - Oberiberg - Adlerhorst - Laucheren - Ibergeregg - Alpthal - Einsiedeln

Kilometer: 50

Höhenmeter: 1200

Bericht in meinem Blog.


----------



## Kerberos (30. April 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenede im Hoch-Ybrig Skigebiet:


Na sowas, wären wir uns beinahe begegnet. smohr und ich waren da zusammen mit Eddieman plus Bruder auch unterwegs. Etwas andere Tour, über weite Strecken die Grosse Runde des Iron Bike Race, höchster Punkt war der Spirstock (1771m). Das ging lange und steil bergauf inklusive mehreren Tragepassagen. Mittlerer Trail-Anteil, die aber gern mal steil und stufig und schneeig bergab. Tja, ich habe die anderen drei mächtig ausgebremst  

Heute morgen habe ich mir als Superkompensation und als Trost wieder den fantastischen Oster-Trail unter die Räder genommen. Bin allerdings erst Waldegg eingestiegen. Und an der Felsenegg habe ich gewendet und bin den Trail in die Gegenrichtung gefahren, ab Üetli runter erstmals über den Antennentrail. Ab und bis Höngg kommen da auch 44km/1100hm zusammen. 

Dumm: Ich bin über eine Riesenwurzel, die sich plötzlich vor mir materialisiert hat, gestürzt. Zwei Meter den Hang runter gerutscht und fünf Minuten nach dem Bike-Computer gesucht   - Schlimmer: Zu Hause habe ich gemerkt, dass der "Griff" meiner Ratsche am rechten Schuh abgerissen ist.  Muss ich Mittwoch mal zu jemandem bringen, der sich damit auskennt...
Gruss - Kerberos


----------



## AmmuNation (30. April 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> das zweite bild: dieses velo dürfte wohl schon manch einem aufgefallen sein, zürich, bahnhofbrücke beim coop



Genau daneben habe ich ne nigelnagelneue PRICE-Stadtschlampe abgestellt und festgeschlossen als ich 24 Dosen a 5dl Heineken holen ging... 

@two wheels: Wieso kaufst nicht so eine Price Stadtschlampe? Das sind richtige Arbeitstiere!  

@Aison: Woher willst du den Park kennen? Vielleicht ist es nicht der gleiche, den wir meinen?


----------



## two wheels (30. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> @two wheels: Wieso kaufst nicht so eine Price Stadtschlampe? Das sind richtige Arbeitstiere!



... und sicher das richtige für meine Singletrails. Überlege mir nach DEM Wochenende jetzt sogar das All Mountain zu nehmen, weil ich meinen 100mm Federweg so richtig ausgenützt habe bis auf ein paar mm Reserve, der Kabelbinder war zuoberst am Tauchrohr, habe ich bisher noch nie erlebt  !


----------



## two wheels (30. April 2007)

Ach ja übrigens! weiss jetzt auch wieso "die 2" so nen fetten DH bzw. die Ausrüstung dabei gehabt haben. 
Mich hat ja auch wieder mal aufs Maul gehauen, Kopf voran über Lenker, schon das 2 mal (auf dem Wanderweg zwischen Seebodenalp und Küssnacht) und das Knie schmerzt jetzt doch ganz schön, schon wieder das rechte

@Rigi talwärts Richtung Küssnacht bikende!

Habt ihr ausser Helm und Handschuhe noch irgendwelche Protektoren dabei? Bin mir am überlegen ein paar Knieprotektoren zu kaufen, da ich doch auf mein Knie angewiesen bin (biken und arbeiten). Mit Händen, Kopf und Ellbogen habe ich selten/ nie Probleme!

Irgendwie muss ich darüber  und irgendwie


----------



## AmmuNation (30. April 2007)

Einmal habe ich meine Gabel bisher durchgeschlagen: Undzwar nach dem Downhill von der Lägern runter, als ich nicht mit einem kleinen Drop gerechnet habe, mich die Gabel runtergezogen hat und ich danach voll auf den Lenker aufgestützt bin. 

Fast bis zum maximum durchdrücken passiert in letzter Zeit immer wieder auf meinen lustigen Trails.. 

Ich fahre nur mit Handschuhen und mit meinem Helm, kein Fullface nix. 

Vorne rübergehauen hats mich 2 mal:
Das erste mal auf einem mir komplett fremden Trail, der dazu noch extrem rutschig war. Einen 50cm Wurzelabsatz wollte ich nicht nehmen, da ich mir 100% sicher war dass ich nicht mehr Bremsen kann auf dem Schlamm und dann die nächste Kurve runterfliege. Weil ich den Absatz zu spät gesehen habe und so sehr auf die Klötze gegangen bin, hats mich seitlich-vorne rausgehauen.

Das zweite und letzte mal war auf Cimetta im Tessin, als wir ein klein wenig falsch gefahren sind. Vazifar fragte mich "können wir da runter oder lieber 50m zurück und nochmal fahren?" Ich meinte nur "Jojo geht schon!" Bin dann da runter und auf dem HR gesessen, aber unten gabs ne kleine Mulde (wohl vom Traktor) direkt in der Ecke zwischen dem steilen Hang und dem Weg... Ich hätte noch weiter nach hinten rutschen und die Gabel hochwuchten müssen, habe ich aber nicht getan und stand deswegen voll auf dem VR. Habs versucht auszubalancieren, stand dann aber geschlagene 3-4sek (!!) auf dem Vorderrad!  Das hat mich dann vorne rübergeknallt. Ein paar Sekunden später stand Vazifar mit einem miesen Smile auf dem Mund da.


----------



## redblack (30. April 2007)

gestern genusstour von andermatt über den geschlossenen gotthard nach bellinzona, wunderbares mittagessen im grotto pergola in giornico. mogen gehts dann über irgendeinen anderen geschlossenen pass.


----------



## two wheels (30. April 2007)

Musst unbedingt auch mal auf die Rigi mitkommen Hansi! War mega geil!


----------



## redblack (30. April 2007)

war schon ca. achtmal oben,immer über bernerhöhe-staffel und runter über seebodenalp-oberarth oder gätterli-lauerz.wildspitz gefällt mir fast besser, viel weniger leute und schöne dh-trails, rigi ist schon schön, hat aber vorallem am so. extrem viel ausflugspeople.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (1. Mai 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> ... hat aber vorallem am so. extrem viel ausflugspeople.



Ist doch cool! Publikum
Die einen oder anderen haben schon gekuckt und -wieder einmal- gefragt "sind sie da alles hoch gefahren?" Ich: Aber natürlich, dann kamm gelächter, staunen und Glückwünsche.
Ist doch schön!
Naja, es kann dann auch zuviel Publikum haben, aber am Sonntag wars coll. Keine Wanderer die sich absichtlich in den Weg stellten, alle mega freundlich und sind immer schön auf die Seite, mega Rücksichtsvoll. Danke Wanderer


----------



## redblack (1. Mai 2007)

heute war der klausen dran, pass geschlossen, kiosk offen, wie immer hart, aber schön, von der urner seite her, flüelen -ziegelbrücke. 90 km 1500hm.


----------



## kis_omdh (1. Mai 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> heute war der klausen dran, pass geschlossen, kiosk offen, wie immer hart, aber schön, von der urner seite her, flüelen -ziegelbrücke. 90 km 1500hm.


schön, nicht? wie wars auf der "glarner" seite runter? nicht mühsam mit all den steinen auf der fahrbahn?

ich hab den klausen letztes wochenende noch mit ibergeregg/sattelegg zu einer schönen 'hausrunde' kombiniert. team hopp schwiiz scheint sich ja ein bischen zur rennradler truppe zu mausern. 
nun ja, doch nicht ganz. hab heute gegensteuer gegeben und mich 5h aufs bike gesetzt, die rennradler waren trotzdem überall. erkenntnis des tages: haben die zürcher frei sind in den umliegenden kantonen die pässe überlaufen.


----------



## Aison (1. Mai 2007)

Das schöne am Rennradfahren ist halt, dass man weit herumkommt. Ich persönlich fahre allerdings wenig Pässe. Die intensiven Sachen mache ich in der Regel mit dem MTB 
Aber so kurz 120km fahren mit dem RR ist einfach genial. Mit der Zeit kommst wirklich durch die ganze Schweiz. Mittlerweile kenne ich so schon fast jeden Ecken


----------



## blaubaer (1. Mai 2007)

Es gibt nichts schöneres bei solch super wetter biken zu gehen   
wiedermal eine supertour über den 




bis nach Oberdorf mit geilen trails  

und ein fast perfektes bild geknipst


----------



## power girl (1. Mai 2007)

@kis-omdh
abfahrt nach linthal hat praktisch keine steine mehr, dafür habe ich fast ein murmeli überfahren, sind dann den glarner veloweg bis ziegelbrücke gefahren, viel schotter, mit dem rv war dies auch ein bisschen biken, kollege kam mit dem liegevelo, darum sind wir nicht nur strasse gefahren.
ouuuu sorry, war wieder auf compi von power girl und hab nicht umgeschaltet.

gruss redblack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (1. Mai 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> E
> und ein fast perfektes bild geknipst



was heisst hier fast ? das bild ist spizenklasse !!


----------



## blaubaer (2. Mai 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> was heisst hier fast ? das bild ist spizenklasse !!



Danke


----------



## Aison (2. Mai 2007)

Aison in action


----------



## Eddieman (2. Mai 2007)

Ich habe am Sonntag meinen ersten Bike-O gemacht. Ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn man nicht nur volle Kanne zufahren kann, sondern sich auch noch überlegen muss, welche Route wohl die beste sein könnte (abhängig von Wegbeschaffenheit, Höhendifferenz etc. etc.)
Aber im Grossen und Ganzen war's ganz spassig...müsst Ihr auch mal ausprobieren.

Was allerdings ziemlich erschreckend für mich war, wie viel Zeit ich auf die Cracks verloren habe.  
Rein konditionell und fahrtechnisch hätte ich wahrscheinlich mithalten können, aber meine Routenwahl war zugegebenermassen nicht immer ganz optimal....


----------



## pisskopp (2. Mai 2007)

Iss mal was, bist ja ganz dünn


----------



## Eddieman (2. Mai 2007)

Hä? Wieso bin ich ganz dünn? Dabei wollte ich noch zwei Kilo abtrainieren.....

Aber vielleicht meinst Du ja auch Aison... obwohl, dicker als er bin ich auch nicht


----------



## two wheels (2. Mai 2007)

@eddieman

Hab auch schon nen BikeO gemacht und sonst mach ich ab und zu normale OL! Das laufen bzw. fahren ist bei mir selten das Problem, dort würde ich viele abhängen, aber das "O"rientieren... reden wir nicht davon


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Mai 2007)

Ach Ivo, für solche Fotos bräuchte man eigentlich USK18 

Endlich sieht man mal deine Wädli (auf den Biketouren sehen die immer schlabberig aus  *duckungweg*)
Noch mehr schräglage, dann wärs supi


----------



## swiss (2. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Endlich sieht man mal deine Wädli (auf den Biketouren sehen die immer schlabberig aus  *duckungweg*)



Sagt Adonis.


----------



## Aison (3. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ach Ivo, für solche Fotos bräuchte man eigentlich USK18



Hä? Den verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz 

@Swiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (3. Mai 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Sagt Adonis.


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Mai 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Sagt Adonis.



Liebe Schweizerforum Mitglieder- und Mitgliederinnen!

Ich lade euch ganz herlzlich ein, um am 12. Mai 07 unserem Herr "swiss" 50l Heineken über die Birne zu schütten!


----------



## smohr (3. Mai 2007)

@Ammunation
OK... bin dabei die 50L zu saufen und die Büchsen bei swiss zu recyclen...

@swiss


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Mai 2007)

Trinken darfst du die 50l nur wenn sie via Pipiloch richtung swiss strömen.

Will mich nur rächen, bin nun immerhin zum Gelächter des CHForums geworden.


----------



## two wheels (3. Mai 2007)

Naja Laris!

Das hast du aber selber zu verantworten!


----------



## Aison (3. Mai 2007)

armer Laris   Aber das Bild ist wirklich nicht schlecht (find ich), hätte noch mehr davon  Aber ich bin ja bescheiden und stelle nicht gleich alle Racepics rein


----------



## swiss (4. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub mir wird's eben etwas zu warm hier....


----------



## Aison (4. Mai 2007)

rofl    ach, ich liebe es nachzudopplen ^^






und es gibt einfach zu wenig Frauen in diesem Forum...


----------



## Vazifar (4. Mai 2007)

zuwenig frauen ? 

kein problem

hier sind mehr frauen:
http://www.muench.ch/diskussionsforum/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (5. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte Frauenarzt werden sollen. Dann könnte ich swiss auch mal Behandeln (undzwar nicht wie ein stück ********, das mache ich sonst schon.)


----------



## hunter007 (5. Mai 2007)

Mein Sommererlebniss....

ich heirate am 11.5..... 

wieder zwei weniger auf dem
Markt....

greez...


----------



## Aison (5. Mai 2007)

Glückwunsch  schon ein Junggesellenbiken veranstaltet? ^^


----------



## Kerberos (5. Mai 2007)

Sauwetter.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (5. Mai 2007)

hunter007 schrieb:


> Mein Sommererlebniss....
> 
> ich heirate am 11.5.....
> 
> ...



hörst du dann mit dem Hobby Jagen auf 

aber jetz muss ich wohl untertauchen, bei dem Wetter kein Problem


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Mai 2007)

Aison rennt hier um die Ecke grad im Strömenden Regen rum.. haha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (5. Mai 2007)

jaja  und meine Daumen-in-den-Wind-Prognose hat tatsächlich auf die Minute gestimmt  Hab gesagt ohne einen Meter Lauftraining dieses Jahr schaffe ich 13km, 400Hm in genau 60min. Und voilà, ca. 59min 30sek gehabt, hihi 

Ok, wäre wohl noch schneller gegangen, aber bei Halbzeit hatte ich aus heiterem Himmel Seitenstechen.... bin fast erstickt dabei. Aber ich bin da ziemlich gnadenlos mit mir selber, und weiter gehts....


----------



## hubabuba (5. Mai 2007)

Melde mich vom Flachkilometerkloppen aus Holland zurück.
War echt geil. Nach 2 Wochen, 1400km (flach, sehr sehr flach) und 58 Stunden im MTB Sattel (ok, auch ein paar kurze Pause mitgerechnet - war ja kein Winterpokal) sollte meine Grundlagenausdauer nun einen Hauch verbessert sein.

Wetter war geil. Landschaft war geil. Ein Tag Amsterdam war geil. (Nein, ich war nicht im Puff und ich war auch nicht kiffen).

Jetzt freue ich mich aber endlich wieder auf die ... hm, äh, also da wo man auf der einen Seite hoch fährt und dann auf der  anderen Seite wieder runter fährt. Wie heissen die Dinger doch gleich nochmal ??


----------



## Doorslammer (5. Mai 2007)

Brücken?


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Mai 2007)

Genau.


----------



## Up&Down (6. Mai 2007)

ich war heut pissen!


----------



## Doorslammer (6. Mai 2007)

Respekt! Wie viele HM?


----------



## Aison (6. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Aison rennt hier um die Ecke grad im Strömenden Regen rum.. haha!



Juhuuu, und wir sind 28. von 684 geworden  

http://www.asvz.ethz.ch/sola/ranglisten/07/SRL.html


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (6. Mai 2007)

@aison

nicht schlecht für einen der sich nur an's Sitzen auf dem Velo gewöhnt ist. 

Wobei und überhaupt, ich als Läufer würde diese Zeit auch auf dem Bike schaffen 

undjetztganzschnellkleinmachwegrennkeuchhechelängstlichzurückschau


----------



## Aison (6. Mai 2007)

Die 400hm kamen mir zu gute, da dort die Grundschnelligkeit nicht entscheidend ist (man läuft ja nicht soo schnell den Berg rauf). Da konnte ich so richtig powern (weil ja nur die Ausdauer zählt). Berg runter konnte ich aber maximal so 19km/h laufen, was zu langsam ist. Da wurde ich von vielen überholt. Ich konnte einfach nicht schneller obwohl Puls völlig nach unten ging. Die Muskulatur ist halt nicht darauf trainiert (ist halt wie mit hoher Trittfrequenz, das muss auch trainiert werden). Gerade aus mit 15km/h war gerade noch so akzeptabel.

Aber letztes Jahr war definitif besser, da hab ich auch entsprechend Schnelligkeit trainiert  Da erreichte ich doch 3.5min/km (17km/h) im Schnitt, allerdings war da auch die Strecke flacher


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (6. Mai 2007)

Da bist du aber stark gelaufen , mehr kommt bei mir auch nicht.

Und wie gehts der Muskulatur? Die ist sich doch nicht so an die Schläge gewöhnt.  Ich würde vor die Hunde gehen 

Jetzt dieses Jahr bin ich eh etwas zahm, die Ausdauertrainings für den Lucerne-Marathon stumpfen die Geschwindigkeitsexzesse massiv ab.

Gruess Peti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (6. Mai 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Und wie gehts der Muskulatur? Die ist sich doch nicht so an die Schläge gewöhnt.  Ich würde vor die Hunde gehen



Also beim Laufen tuts schon bisschen weh  Aber ich bin schon mal 100km gelaufen, da tats dann anders weh danach *rofl*. Bin aber vorhin testweise aufs Rennrad gesessen und so 100m in der Tiefgarage gefahren  Da spüre ich eigentlich gar nix. Hoffentlich hört es bald auf zu Regnen, dann fahre ich damit wieder nach Hause (bin vorgestern schon von Schötz nach Zürich gefahren). Hehe, bestimmt wieder in der Nähe von dir vorbei ^^ Wie siehts aus, pisst es im Seetal noch oder ist trocken?


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (6. Mai 2007)

Obs bei uns noch pisst? 
Weis nicht, war heute 2h Joggen, kam trocken nach hause bin nämlich so hässlich da macht selbst der Regen noch einen Bogen um mich herum 

Vorbeifahren ist gut möglich, von Ballwil her kommend bin ich häufig im Garten anzutreffen der sich Eingangs Hochdorf zwischen Eisenbahn und Hauptstrasse befindet und schaue dann den Bikern nach und denke; Sollen die doch trainieren die's nötig haben. Aber innerlich vielneidischsein.


----------



## pisskopp (6. Mai 2007)

Watum tut ihr euch das an?
Was hat das mit diesem Thread zu tun?

Eröffnet doch einen neunen Thread "Ich bin so toll weil..."  als Beispiel


----------



## two wheels (6. Mai 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Eröffnet doch einen neunen Thread "Ich bin so toll weil..."  als Beispiel



das könnt ihr gerne machen, aber das bringt nichts, weil ich eh der beste bin


----------



## pisskopp (6. Mai 2007)

Bitte sei nicht so zuvorkommend!
Kannst AISON doch nicht die Show stehlen...


----------



## two wheels (6. Mai 2007)

*indieeckestellundschäm*


----------



## Aison (6. Mai 2007)

@Dean
Regen soll schön machen... 

 2x hats mich eingewässert bei der nach Hause Fahrt  1x in Baden (wie passend) und 1x in Olten  In Brugg ist mir zusätzlich noch eine Römer Legion begegnet, mit dem Centurion an der Spitze ^^. Sah aus wie aus Asterix&Obelix mit den Schilder und Schwerter  Habs dann aber nicht gewagt mitten durch zu fahren


----------



## Vazifar (7. Mai 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> 2x hats mich eingewässert bei der nach Hause Fahrt  1x in Baden (wie passend) und 1x in Olten



ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, auf dem monte tamaro gestern wars schön trocken und warm *vazifar fies grinst*  

blick gegen den garstigen norden:






blick gegen süden:





mehr föteli in meinem blog


----------



## blaubaer (7. Mai 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt, auf dem monte tamaro gestern wars schön trocken und warm *vazifar fies grinst*



bei uns auch   






hatte gestern nicht unbedingt ein Sommererlebniss, das grenzt schon eher an sommer*horror*alltag wenns so weiter geht  

mann hätte meinen können alles was fliegen und kriechen kann war auf meinen trails unterwegs, dabei wärs so schön gewesen ohne dieses flatterfliehgefozzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (9. Mai 2007)

Ich durfte das letzte mal Freitags meinen Bock reiten... jetzt Krank.. danke... 

Und wenn alles klappt darf ich morgen ein Shimano 105er RR Abholen und es das ganze Wochenende lang Testen  Irgendwo hat ein RR ja schon seinen Reiz, auch wenn man nicht in der Natur ist. Es ist erstklassig um irgendwo hinzufahren wenn man keine lust auf den Zug hat, ist ein schönes Training und im Forchgebiet ists ja nicht Autoüberladen. Auf den Pfannenstil kommt man auch gänzlich ohne Kiesweg. Muss das mal probiert haben bevor ich mir im 2008 vielleicht eins kaufe.


----------



## power girl (10. Mai 2007)

@ ammunation

fährst du denn mit dem rr im keller oder so? ich bin auf jedenfall auch mit dem rr in der natur, geschlossene pässe, abgelegene nebenstrassen, etc. 
es hat beides seinen reiz und zu dem macht abwechsluing das leben schön.

sorry, absender redblack, habe nicht umgestellt.

gruss   redblack


----------



## two wheels (10. Mai 2007)

Naja Ammus Vorstellug von Natur ist einfach Wald, abseids der Strasse und Verkehr. Mit demm RR, kann man das wirklich nur auf den Pässen erleben und auch nur wenn diese geschlossen sind. Auch aus diesem Grud bevorzuge ich das MTB!

War gestern übrigens auf der FräkmüntEgg! 1 Biker ist mir entgegengekommen. Auf der Fräki war ich dann alleine, nur ich, die Natur und das Bike, HAMMER!  Die Bahnen waren infolge Sturmwindes geschlossen 

EDIT:

@Ammu

Du musst dich ja immerhin nicht von Trinkblase auf Flasche umstellen, da auf dem RR ein absolutes Trinkbeutel Verbot gilt! Ungeschriebenes RR-Gesetz


----------



## 950supermoto (10. Mai 2007)

Mein neues Hobby als Gratwanderung zwischen langen Grundlagenausdauereinheiten undnichtnebendenautosherfahren heisst:

*Quervelo, für die Alemannen auch Crosser genannt*  

Im Ernst, ist wirklich cool. Fast so schnell wie ein RR, (Habe derzeit einen Tourenreifen von Veloplus montiert) aber man kann problemlos auch mal einen Kiesweg, Waldweg oder einfachen Singletrail  bolzen.

Happy Trails


----------



## two wheels (10. Mai 2007)

So, war heute wieder auf der Fräki!

Muss jetzt ein bisschen posen:

1h 15min von den Krienseregg Bahnen bis zur Fräkmünt Egg! Meine neue Bestzeit Bin schon ein wenig stolz! Und der DH mit meinem HT, war der absolute Hammer, bin Sachen gefahren, die ich mich letztes Jahr noch nicht getraut hätte.


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Naja Ammus Vorstellug von Natur ist einfach Wald, abseids der Strasse und Verkehr. Mit demm RR, kann man das wirklich nur auf den Pässen erleben und auch nur wenn diese geschlossen sind. Auch aus diesem Grud bevorzuge ich das MTB!
> 
> @Ammu
> 
> Du musst dich ja immerhin nicht von Trinkblase auf Flasche umstellen, da auf dem RR ein absolutes Trinkbeutel Verbot gilt! Ungeschriebenes RR-Gesetz



1. Richtig, die Natur kann ich schon geniessen auf einer schönen abgelegenen Strasse einen Berg hoch, aber Autos gibts immer wieder.
2. Das war mir auch klar  Wie wärs mit "Ich habe heute garnichts getrunken?" 



two wheels schrieb:


> 1h 15min von den Krienseregg Bahnen bis zur Fräkmünt Egg! Meine neue Bestzeit Bin schon ein wenig stolz! Und der DH mit meinem HT, war der absolute Hammer, bin Sachen gefahren, die ich mich letztes Jahr noch nicht getraut hätte.



Pff, da war ich ja mit über 3h noch besser.. 

Heute ist mir was ganz ganz böses passiert.
Ich hab da so ein "BMC Streetfire SS01" oder sowas in die Hände gedrückt bekommen. Ein super Gerät mit Shimano 105, reicht.
Dann bin ich losgefahren und das unvorhersehbare passiert. Das Schaltwerk bricht einfach ab  Naja, pech werde ich wohl ein neues zahlen müssen. Habe die Kette einfach eingehängt und bin so gefahren... das geht schon irgendwie, einfach bloss nicht zuviel Last draufgeben.
Da war ich erleichtert, dass ich ohne weitere ernennenswerte Zwischenfälle (der starke 8er im Rad ist egal) im Zollikerberg angekommen bin. Ich fahre ein Trottoir bei mir vor dem Haus runter, da knackts wie die Sau, die Kettenstrebe bricht  ich fliege auf die Fresse und haue eine ganz grobe Delle ins unterrohr! 




Ich will doch nur spielen...   Da ich weiss dass eine gewisse Person hier mitliest 
@Aison, wenn du an diesem Punkt angekommen bist ohne Wutausbrüche Gratuliere ich dir ganz herlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (10. Mai 2007)

Bin heute auf dem Weg nach Hause (Mittagspause) ca. 1km lang hinter Karin Thürig hergefahren, tja sie ist wohl etwas länger gefahren(danach) als ich. Hatte aber sicher auch den tieferen Puls gehabt dabei 
Ok gebs ja zu dies lag * nur  * an der Ausrüstung Sie mit den Rennklamotten und dem RR und ich mit dem Bike mit Arbeitsschuhen Arbeitshosen und einem umgebundenen Pullover und geschwitzt hab ich auch noch 


@pisskopp 
Wo ist deine  Antwort? Gibs mir voll, ich brauch's


@ammunation
da hat wohl Murphy's Gesetz wieder voll zugeschlagen.
Ich denke Schadentechnisch gesehen ist da eindeutig der Mech der Schuldige nach dem Grundsatz: Wer dir ein Velo gibt ist selbst schuld
Wünsch dir gute Besserung und Kopf hoch


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Mai 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> @ammunation
> da hat wohl Murphy's Gesetz wieder voll zugeschlagen.
> Ich denke Schadentechnisch gesehen ist da eindeutig der Mech der Schuldige nach dem Grundsatz: Wer dir ein Velo gibt ist selbst schuld
> Wünsch dir gute Besserung und Kopf hoch


Ich danke dir, aber du hast scheinbar das Kleingedruckte überlesen. 



> Wer dir ein Velo gibt ist selbst schuld


Das würd ich auch sagen 

Danke für den neuen Spruch in der Signatur! 
Dem Renner und mir gehts Wunderbar!  Macht euch keine Sorgen


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (10. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich danke dir, aber du hast scheinbar das Kleingedruckte überlesen.
> 
> Danke für den neuen Spruch in der Signatur



1. Gelesen schon aber nicht verstanden 
2. Ist mir eine Ehre


----------



## Aison (10. Mai 2007)

Ich hab ihm ein Testrennrad von BMC geliehen, übers Wochenende 

Was mich betrifft, bin ich heute von Schötz aus nach Grenchen (was es auch immer in Grenchen gibt ^^) und mit Umwegen Retour gefahren, ca. 160km


----------



## blaubaer (10. Mai 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> (was es auch immer in Grenchen gibt ^^)



ein neues RR von BMC ??


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (10. Mai 2007)

Scheinst ausser Form zu sein, dass es heute so spät geworden istundtschüss


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Mai 2007)

Hey, bärli ist ganz nah dran.


----------



## Ebrias (11. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> So, war heute wieder auf der Fräki!
> 
> Muss jetzt ein bisschen posen:
> 
> 1h 15min von den Krienseregg Bahnen bis zur Fräkmünt Egg! Meine neue Bestzeit Bin schon ein wenig stolz! Und der DH mit meinem HT, war der absolute Hammer, bin Sachen gefahren, die ich mich letztes Jahr noch nicht getraut hätte.



Gratulation zur neuen Bestzeit! Welchen DH hast du denn genommen, kannst mal eine kurze Wegbeschreibung dazu durchgeben? 

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

@Ebrias! 
Danke!

Normalerweise nehme ich immer den DH nach Hergiswil, aber gestern habe ich wieder mal einen aus der Anfangszeit genommen!

Also:

-Fräki-Mülimäs auf dem Wanderweg (rote Bikestrecke) bis Mülimäs,
-dann am Baernhof Mülimäs vorbei, die kleine Treppe und über das kleine Geröllfeld (Wanderweg) runter die Bikestrecke queren und weiter auf dem Wanderweg (Fahrverbot) Richtung Skihaus Mülimäs.
-am Skihaus vorbei und alles dem Wanderweg entlang, das steile Stück (breiter, Wanderweg auf Kiesbelag) runter bis die "Kiesstrasse" aufhört und in den Wald hinein.
-Die 2 Abfahrt links hinein (Wanderweg, eng auf Erdboden) und dort runter, ist mässig steil, aber ab und an ein wenig verblockt und viel Laub am Boden. 
-den ganzen Wald runter bis du auf die Wiese kommst (ziemlich matschig, das ganze Jahr) übder die Wiese, dann kommst du auf die nächste Strasse, dort rechts.
-Die Strasse entlang (leichte Steigung, ca 700m) dann bis du auf der Höhe und kannst nochmals 200-300m runterfahren und schon bist du beim Naturfründehuus!
-Dann der Strasse entlang runter bis zur kleinen Brücke mit der Treppe davor (ca 1 km), über die Brücke und auf der anderen Seite gehts leicht hoch. (ca 5 grosse, breite betonierte Wasserrinnen)
-wenn du oben angekommen bist, eigentlich alles weiter den Wanderwegen entlang bis zur Krienseregg Bahn zurück! Je nach können, kann mn von diesem Punkt aus mehr oder weniger fahren.
Ich brauche für diesen DH mittlerweile nur noch 20 min, fahre aber ziemlich zügig, nicht überaus schnell, will ja auch noch Spass haben!  

Hoffe du kommst eingermasen mit, bei der Beschreibung, sonst einfach nachfragen! Kann dir den Run gerne auch mal persönlich zeigen!


----------



## Aison (11. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> 1h 15min von den Krienseregg Bahnen bis zur Fräkmünt Egg! Meine neue Bestzeit


  noch 30min 



blaubaer schrieb:


> ein neues RR von BMC ??


Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebrias (11. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung! Einen Teil dieses Weges bin ich demnach auch schon 1x gefahren, dort wo es nach der Skihütte in den Wald geht und dann auf der Wiese endet. Leider hatte ich dabei im Wald an einem Stein einen Salto hingelegt, weil mir irgendwie das Vorderrad hängen geblieben ist. Muss den unbedingt nochmals testen, evt. gelingt es mir ja auch mal ohne Überschlag . Bin fahrtechnisch leider nicht so ein Ass.

Ich fahre normalerweise auch eher nach Hergiswil runter (Steinibach).

Die Brücke ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, bin da aber noch nie hochgefahren. Werde ich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal austesten.

Hast du schonmal das Video von Flowzone.ch angeschaut? Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wo diese Wiese am Schluss des Videos ist (Ich lieebe Wiesenabfahren)? Muss irgendwo auf Hergiswiler-Seite sein.

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## two wheels (11. Mai 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> noch 30min
> 
> 
> Hardtail



Wie 30 min? Hast du 30 min?

@ebrias

Bitte! Ja es lohnt sich dort bei der Brücke hochzufahren. Der Strasse entlang ist öde, aber dort bei der Brücke eröfnen sich neue Möglichkeiten, 95 % Trail! 

Die Strecke aus dem Flowzone Movie kenn ich nicht, sorry.


----------



## Aison (11. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wie 30 min? Hast du 30 min?



Nein, aber noch 30min weniger und dann fährst mir davon


----------



## two wheels (12. Mai 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> two wheels schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie 30 min? Hast du 30 min?/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## spectres (12. Mai 2007)

War gestern zum ersten mal auf den Monte Tamaro hoch. Nicht ohne der Anstieg: überall hat's so fiese Abschnitte. Gestern war der Teil nach der Zwischenstation bis nahe an die Alpe Foppa ran super: feinster und vor allem tiefer Kies. Das fährt sich wie auf Moor - saugt zusätzlich die Kräfte aus den Beinen. Und Gnade, wenn das Hinterrad durchdreht, dann gibt's wohl 'ne längere Schiebung. Bin zum Glück durchgekommen. Hoch zur geschlossenen Tamarohütte ist dann noch das Schlussschmankerl: Weg ist am Zerfallen, immer wieder steil. Schluss ist dann dort, wo einem die Steine auf den Kopf zu fallen drohen. Bike geschulter und ab durch die Büsche.
Die Abfahrt runter ist nicht ohne. Oben ziemlich ruppig über Felsen, ab und zu kurz runter vom Bike. Bin dann offensichtlich über lange Abschnitte den gleichen Trail runter wie Vazifar mit Tochter (alle Achtung für den downhill Deiner Tochter ). Die Wurzeltrailorgie ist wirklich fein. Dann das Surfen durch das Laub. War für mich sehr ungewohnt. Irgendwann bin ich dann bei Vazifars Bank angekommen (äh, Vazifar, frisch das Ding doch mal etwas auf ). Weiter ging's über Arosio zurück nach Rivera.

So, noch die Daten:
3 ristretti
1 gelato
1 pizza
1 pasta
4l aqua
1 Hefeweizen
2 Getreideriegel (Hütte war ja dicht)

Ich glaub, das war's.
Angehängt noch zwei Bilder (vor allem das Warnschild fand ich cool).

spectres


----------



## two wheels (12. Mai 2007)

Die Gondeln hängen aber Tief, dieses Jahr! D


----------



## kis_omdh (12. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Die Gondeln hängen aber Tief, dieses Jahr! D


warst du schon mal dort? die kommen der strasse wirklich ziemlich nahe. 

(was für eine horrorvorstellung, beim uphill von einer gondelbahn erschlagen, womöglich noch mit vollgepanzerten bikern und ihren 20kg waffen besetzt... ein schrecklicher tod)


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (12. Mai 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> mit vollgepanzerten bikern *und ihren 20kg waffen besetzt*...



die sind ja nicht mal voll ausgerüstet


----------



## Vazifar (12. Mai 2007)

spectres schrieb:


> (alle Achtung für den downhill Deiner Tochter ).



danke - der stolze vater hat das lob gerne weitergegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (12. Mai 2007)

@ebrias
Ja die Wiese ist cool, bin ich letzten Sommer gefahren. Etwa 2Tage nachdem das Grass
geschnitten und das Heu eingefahren war
Ist schön flowig.....


----------



## Ebrias (13. Mai 2007)

Na smohr dann lass mich nicht hängen und gibt mir mal nen Tipp wo ich die finde, kann auch per PM sein, damit du kein Geheimnis ausplaudern musst  

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## pisskopp (13. Mai 2007)

@Ebrias wenn Du schnell bist, dan jetzt los, dann zeige ich dir die Abfahrt

@Aison, Held! Gaaans gross, Super!!


----------



## Aison (13. Mai 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> was für eine horrorvorstellung, beim uphill von einer gondelbahn erschlagen, ...



Hehe, diese Gedanken hatte ich schon mal im Napfgebiet. Ich bin im Winter mal hochgefahren durch einen Wald. Da hörte ich irgend so ein knacken, knirschen und surren durch die absolute Stille. Ich hab mich gefragt was das wohl sein kann, vorallem da das Geräusch immer näher kam. Plötzlich haben sich die Bäume angefangen zu bewegen und es fing an laut zu knacken, war fast unheimlich  Dann hab ich allerdings den Grund enteckt und zwar erst kurz bevor das Ding nahe (ca. 5m) an mir vorbei ging. An einer Transportwinde war ein riesen Baumstamm aufgehängt, den sie den Berg hoch zogen. Das Stahlseil war behelfsmässig an den Gipfel der anderen Bäume befestigt, so dass eine improvisierte Materialtransportbahn entstand


----------



## two wheels (13. Mai 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> warst du schon mal dort? die kommen der strasse wirklich ziemlich nahe.
> 
> (was für eine horrorvorstellung, beim uphill von einer gondelbahn erschlagen, womöglich noch mit vollgepanzerten bikern und ihren 20kg waffen besetzt... ein schrecklicher tod)



Ne war glaube ich noch nie dort, obwohl mir das Schild irgendwie bekannt vorkommt (vielleicht an einem anderen Ort)

@ebrias

Wenn mir schon bei flowigen Wiesenabfahrten sind:

Als ich gestern von der Rigi Richtun Küssnacht fuhr, entdeckte ich zwischen der Seebodenalp und dem Rest. Alpenhof auch eine recht flowige Wiesenbfahrt (1 geile langgezogene Kurve), das Gras war leider etwas hoch. 
Keine Angst bin natürlich nicht quer über die Wiese sondern in der Fahrrinne des Traktors gefahren! Hat sich gelohnt!

EDIT: Ach jo, wenns jemadndem was sagt: Die Wiesenabfahrt befindet sich dort wo im Winter auch die Schlittelpiste runtergeht (oder ging, Schnee is ja mittlerweile Mangelware bei der Höhe)


----------



## Aison (13. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> EDIT: Ach jo, wenns jemadndem was sagt: Die Wiesenabfahrt befindet sich dort wo im Winter auch die Schlittelpiste runtergeht (oder ging, Schnee is ja mittlerweile Mangelware bei der Höhe)



Achso  Dann kenne ich es ja  Bin ja da 2x runtergefahren, als wir gemeinsam im Winter unterwegs waren  Also mit Schnee war es absolut genial 

EDIT: Hab gerade noch dieses Bildchen von mir im Netz gefunden  Einmal von der anderen Seite....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meersau (13. Mai 2007)

@ Two Weehls
 
Mach mir die Bauern um Küssnacht rum nicht käsig. Möchte hier auch noch biken, ohne das mich jedesmal, wenn ich den Wanderweg fahre irgend so eine Bäurin aus 200m Entfernung anschreit. 

Gruss Meersau


----------



## two wheels (14. Mai 2007)

@meersau

Wo liegt das Problem? Aus 200 m Distanz ahste noch genug Zeit zum türmen! 
Wenn die Bäuerin mit der Mistgabel vor dir steht, hast du ein Problem


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (14. Mai 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Achso  Dann kenne ich es ja  Bin ja da 2x runtergefahren, als wir gemeinsam im Winter unterwegs waren  Also mit Schnee war es absolut genial
> 
> EDIT: Hab gerade noch dieses Bildchen von mir im Netz gefunden  Einmal von der anderen Seite....



Da bist du aber am Mittwochabendrennen, im Hintergrund das Schwimmbad (Regenwasserbecken) meines Arbeitgeber's


----------



## Lemming (14. Mai 2007)

Samstag auf dem Rochers de Naye...4x runter bis an den See....

Gruss

Axel


----------



## smohr (14. Mai 2007)

@Ebrias
hast PN... Fahr mit Pisskopp, der kennt die Strecke


----------



## RedOrbiter (14. Mai 2007)

Lemming schrieb:


> Samstag auf dem Rochers de Naye...4x runter bis an den See....
> 
> Gruss
> 
> ...


----------



## blaubaer (14. Mai 2007)

Lemming schrieb:


> Samstag auf dem Rochers de Naye...4x runter bis an den See....
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Axel



gibts da irgend eine Strecke oder mehr Infos zur Bahn ???  



Ich verbring den Sommer glaub auch mehrheitlich auf dem DH`ler, 

kurzes movie vom Sonntag 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1446189 *neue version* (etwas besser und mit sound  )

ich bin der 2. fahrer der durchs bild rauscht


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Mai 2007)

Uiui. Heute wurde mir definitiv klar: Ich werde bei meinen Bikewurzeln bleiben - mindestens mal für dieses Jahr.
Hatte ja ein BMC streetfire SS01 von Aison zum ausquälen bekommen. Eigentlich tolles Gefährt (Rahmen war mir etwas zu klein, konnte aber fahren) und lief auch super. Man muss halt aufpassen, Randsteine runterknallen is nich, man ist schnell und liegt darauf. Als würde man Fliegen, ein Flightdeck D) halt.

Vorhin hat ers zurückgekriegt und ich bin noch ne winzige Runde mit dem MTB Gefahren. Auf meinem Racefully (!) mit gestreckter Sitzposition (!) und 5cm Sattelüberhöhung (!!!) fühlte ich mich wie auf einer Stadtschlampe, ein GANZ anderes Gefühl, richtig aufrecht ! Die Bremsen packen ein vielfaches brutaler, es hätte mich fast auf die Fresse gehauen. Bin zu lange kein MTB gefahren (1 Woche ist sehr lange für mich  ) und bin natürlich voll auf die Eisen und hab mich gewundert warum gleich nach dem ziehen die Bremse nicht tut. Naja ich habs gemerkt als mein HR in der Luft war, hat mich glücklicherweise nicht gebockt 

Trotz absolut klarem Vorteil des RR dass es schneller ist und als Transportesel praktisch perfekt scheint (man kommt gut und schnell in andere Städte und Trainiert dabei noch), fühle ich mich auf dem MTB heimischer weil ich alles fahren kann was mir unter die Räder kommt und nicht nur die langweilige Strasse. Bergab ist der einzige reiz beim RR der Speed, das kann ich aber auch auf dem MTB und da rüttelts erstnoch. 

Wahrscheinlich wird es trotzdem 08 oder 09 ein RR hier geben...


----------



## Aison (14. Mai 2007)

@Ammu
Und 3-fach Kurbel doch nicht das letzte, oder? ^^



Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Da bist du aber am Mittwochabendrennen, im Hintergrund das Schwimmbad (Regenwasserbecken) meines Arbeitgeber's


logisch ist es ein Mittwochabendrennen  Was denn sonst ^^  Dabei wird es aber nicht bleiben, mal schauen, ob es dieses Jahr noch ein paar Rennen im Ausland gibt (Tunesien oder sowas).


----------



## Lemming (15. Mai 2007)

Moin
Infos, klar. Ab Montreux Bahnhof fährt eine Zahnradbahn , Tageskarte kostet 22 Franken mit Halbtax. Leider braucht die Bahn fast 50 min bis ganz oben (von 400 auf 2045 m) aber dafür fährt man je nach Strecke auch wieder 50 min runter und ist auch über die Pause recht froh. 
Die Strecken muss man kennen, einfach Locals fragen ob man hinterherfahren kann. Oft ist es Hecke auf, Hecke zu und schon ist man auf dem Trail die teilweisen technisch recht anspruchvoll sind.
Ach ja, Sonntags wenn überhaupt nur ganz früh oder bei nicht so schönem Wetter sonst wimmelt es da oben von Rotsocken die natürlich überall Vortritt haben und nett gegrüsst werden. 
Gruss

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (15. Mai 2007)

wieder einmal ein pass, diesmal der flüela von davos aus mit dem touri, wollten dann ins engadin, aber auf der passhöhe sturm und südseitwe schlechtes wetter. also runter nach davos, dann singletrail nach klosters und dem fluss nach das prättigau runter bis landquart, als dessert mit rückensturm auf dem rheindamm nach sargans. alles ohne regen aber mit viel wind von überall.


----------



## swiss (15. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Auf meinem Racefully (!) mit gestreckter Sitzposition (!)...



Muahahaha!  

Man beachte das Fazit.


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Mai 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Muahahaha!
> 
> Man beachte das Fazit.



Das hast du nur wegen mir gescannt? Süss 
Touren tu ich damit ja auch, entspannt ist das Bike auch, die Sitzposition ist trotzdem Gestrecker als bei manch einem anderen Hobel. 



Aison schrieb:


> @Ammu
> Und 3-fach Kurbel doch nicht das letzte, oder? ^^


Nein, garnicht!  Ich bin problemlos überall hochgekommen und schieben is nich (Wer sein Bike liebt der schiebt, wer es ehrt der fährt!) aber war stellenweise an steilen Stücken (Tiefenbrunnen - Zollikerberg, Pfannenstil etc.) doch deutlich schwerer als beim Bike. Was solls, dafür hat man einen Rollwiderstand = 0


----------



## swiss (15. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Das hast du nur wegen mir gescannt? Süss



Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (15. Mai 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss.



zB: www.Pilatus-berg-triathlon.ch ungefedert

oder was meinst du???


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Mai 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss.


z.B. Bier herumwerfen? Achso hmh ne, das ja kein Mann   
 



Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> zB: www.Pilatus-berg-triathlon.ch ungefedert
> 
> oder was meinst du???


Auf nem RR zum Beispiel!


----------



## swiss (15. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> z.B. Bier herumwerfen? Achso hmh ne, das ja kein Mann



Bier rumwerfen tun nur Weiber, Männer saufen's.

BTW: "das-ja-kein-mann"


----------



## blaubaer (15. Mai 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> zB: www.Pilatus-berg-triathlon.ch ungefedert





AmmuNation schrieb:


> Auf nem RR zum Beispiel!





richtige männer machen dies mit dem Singlespeeder


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Mai 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Bier rumwerfen tun nur Weiber, Männer saufen's.
> 
> BTW: "das-ja-kein-mann"



In diesem fall ist Micha ein Weib. Der hat mir ein Bier nachgeworfen, kannst du dich noch erinnern? 
"Das-ja-kein-mann" ich sag nur Jenny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (18. Mai 2007)

An dieser Stelle welche an meiner "erweiterten" Feierabendrunde liegt, fahre ich normalerweise nur Abends vorbei. Dann liegt dieser Platz im Schatten. An diesem Tag um 11 Uhr vormittags schien die Sonne hinein und füllte diesen Bereich mit einem schon fast mystischen Licht.


----------



## swiss (18. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> In diesem fall ist Micha ein Weib. Der hat mir ein Bier nachgeworfen, kannst du dich noch erinnern?



Wie oben erwähnt, habe ich das Bier getrunken, nicht geworfen.
Folglich: Nein.


----------



## blaubaer (18. Mai 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> füllte diesen Bereich mit einem schon fast mystischen Licht.



heute war echt geniales wetter zum knipsen  und Biken sowiso  

war auch unterwegs, sind auch einige gute bilder enstanden


----------



## Vazifar (21. Mai 2007)

am wochenende war ich nochmal in der region einsiedeln unterwegs und bin die wildegg-tour aus der empfehlenswerten cd bike-explorer "zürich" nachgefahren.
da gab es wieder viel zum fotografieren. hier ein panoramabild vom höchsten punkt der tour (mit canon photostitch zusammengesetzt aus 3 einzelaufnahmen):






als ich auf der sattelegg war ist ein radrennfahrer mit einem leibchen wie beim userbild von aison vorbeigeflitz - warst du das aison ?


----------



## hubabuba (21. Mai 2007)

@blaubaer
Das Bild mit dem Bachlauf ist wirklich super. Passt alles.


----------



## blaubaer (21. Mai 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> @blaubaer
> Das Bild mit dem Bachlauf ist wirklich super. Passt alles.



Danke, nur die schärfe ist nicht 100%ig  , ist halt wenn man alt und zittrig wird  

waren gestern auch wieder unterwegs, fast wie am selben datum vor einem jahr, mit gleicher strecke 

nur wärmer und besseren Bilder 

Panorama  (zu gross fürs Forum  ) kurz unterhalb vom Raimeux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (21. Mai 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> als ich auf der sattelegg war ist ein radrennfahrer mit einem leibchen wie beim userbild von aison vorbeigeflitz - warst du das aison ?



Ivo in Einsiedeln?  Erzähl, warst dus oder nur ein Kollege?


----------



## redblack (21. Mai 2007)

4 tage appenzell, hohkamm,hundwilerhöchi,hemberg,bentel,schwägalp etc. und viel kultur und viel bier.


----------



## Eddieman (21. Mai 2007)

Während Vazifar in meiner Heimat war, bin ich mit dem Rennvelo über Auffahrt vier Tage in den Bergamasker und Bündner Alpen unterwegs gewesen. 

Dabei wurden etliche Pässe zu meinem "Palmares" hinzugefügt: Passo San Giovanni, Passo di Zambla, Passo dello Zeno, Passo Croce Domini, Auffahrt von Malegno nach Villa, Passo di Morterolo, Berninapass, Albulapass, Lenzerheide.

Das Wetter war top, genauso wie die Tour. Auch der Trainingseffekt war durch die ca. 13000 hm durchaus gegeben


----------



## pisskopp (22. Mai 2007)

Schöne Bilder!
@Blaubär warum hast Du die Sattelstütze so weit oben???


----------



## Aison (22. Mai 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> als ich auf der sattelegg war ist ein radrennfahrer mit einem leibchen wie beim userbild von aison vorbeigeflitz - warst du das aison ?



Nein  Da gibts noch viele die so rumfahren, v.a. auf dem Rennrad. Die Verwechslungsgefahr begleitet mit ständig 

gruss


----------



## AmmuNation (22. Mai 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> @Blaubär warum hast Du die Sattelstütze so weit oben???



Weil anständige Leute die derbsten Trails mit Sattel oben fahren, genau wie beim Uphill. Runtergesetzt wird frühestens wenn man einen Abflug macht und dann eine Lektion gelernt hat. Funktioniert jedenfalls so bei mir. Abflüge sind aber ziemlich selten, der letzte war Freitag auf einem nassen Felsen auf der Fräkmüntegg 

Heute auf der Heimfahrt von meiner Hausrunde (Pfannenstil) kamen mir 2 Canyons entgegen. Sah auf den ersten (sehr schnellen) Blick nach zwei gleichen GrandCanyon Hardtails aus. Waren jedenfalls ziemlich unfreundliche Jungs, zischen vollspeed an zwei Pferden (und an mir) vorbei.


----------



## smohr (22. Mai 2007)

Ne, ne Leute... das von blaubaer ist keine Sattelstütze...
sondern der Halter für den "eierwärmer" in dem Rohr sind die Akkus


----------



## blaubaer (23. Mai 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Ne, ne Leute... das von blaubaer ist keine Sattelstütze...
> sondern der Halter für den "eierwärmer" in dem Rohr sind die Akkus



  im winter ok, am im sommer hab ichs lieber kühl  



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Weil anständige Leute die derbsten Trails mit Sattel oben fahren, genau wie beim Uphill. Runtergesetzt wird frühestens wenn man einen Abflug macht und dann eine Lektion gelernt hat.



ab und zu wird schon runter gestellt, je nach länge des Trails 



pisskopp schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> @Blaubär warum hast Du die Sattelstütze so weit oben???



ist etwa 5cm runtergestellt, auf den bildern siehts halt aus, als wär sie sehr weit oben, weil es da sehr steil ist   und wenn der sattel zu tief ist ins nichts mehr mit klemmen oder anlegen


----------



## pisskopp (23. Mai 2007)

Klemmen? Anlegen?

Wasn das?


----------



## blaubaer (23. Mai 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Klemmen? Anlegen?
> 
> Wasn das?



den sattel mit den Beinen klemmen oder in kurven den sattel anlegen an den Beinen 

solltest Du mit DH-Werbung in deiner Signatur eigentlich kennen  


Was gehört zum Sommer noch dazu ????  Ferien  


und solche hab ich   und war wieder mal etwas unterwegs 

Chaltbrunnental = Traumhaft Idyllisch 












aber auch nicht ungefährlich, wenn man alles fahren will 
und von einem Fels gebremst wird 






und nass wurde es auch, ganz ungewohnt in dieser jahreszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (23. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Heute auf der Heimfahrt von meiner Hausrunde (Pfannenstil) kamen mir 2 Canyons entgegen. Sah auf den ersten (sehr schnellen) Blick nach zwei gleichen GrandCanyon Hardtails aus. Waren jedenfalls ziemlich unfreundliche Jungs, zischen vollspeed an zwei Pferden (und an mir) vorbei.




Wo  wir gerade bei Bikes sind - 
Lieber Laris, ich präsentiere dir deine heutige Wixvorlage:


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Mai 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Wo  wir gerade bei Bikes sind -
> Lieber Laris, ich präsentiere dir deine heutige Wixvorlage:



Interessant, ein Schaltwerk - was soll ich damit anfangen? Zerbröseln eh am Stück 
Bin das Teil erst grad letzte Woche Samstag gefahren, trotzdem danke dass du dir so mühe gibst um mich sexuell zu befriedigen.

Morgen bitte Weiber. Aber schau zu dass meine Freundin nicht eifersüchtig wird, danke


----------



## swiss (23. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Zerbröseln eh am Stück



Long Cage, alu.


----------



## pisskopp (24. Mai 2007)

Gääähn.... Schaltwerke...


----------



## heiterecheib (24. Mai 2007)

war gestern auf dem pilatus! wäre eine super tour gewesen, wenns mich nicht gotterbärmlich auf die Fr***e gehaut hätte! bin kopf voran in ein ausgetrocknetes bachbett hinuntergeflogen, welches netterweise noch mit baumstämmen gefüllt war! habe mich au wunderbarerweise kaum verletzt (schürfungen an arm und bein, knie geschwollen). Beim bike jedoch hats das schaltauge weggefetzt.


----------



## pisskopp (24. Mai 2007)

ja ja, bestimmt den Sattel mit den Beinen geklemmt....
Bilder?


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Mai 2007)

Longcage? Ok, genehmigt. Trotzdem würd ich mir das Teil nie kaufen, ausser es kostet nicht mehr als ein X.9, was genau gleich Funktioniert und auch schon sehr teuer ist.

Beeindrucken könntest du mich vielleicht mit einer FOX 32 F120RLC 2008 in weiss...  Oder evtl. auch mit dem X.0 2008, aber das 2007er kommt mir nur geschenkt ins Haus. 

Heute stand in der heute (was für ein *geistreicher Name*, Ringier ihr seid vollspasten...) was von nem Bikeunfall mit nem 15 Jährigen in Boppelsen, Rega kam ihn dann mit der Winde holen - Lägern?!


----------



## Vazifar (25. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Heute stand in der heute (was für ein *geistreicher Name*, Ringier ihr seid vollspasten...) was von nem Bikeunfall mit nem 15 Jährigen in Boppelsen, Rega kam ihn dann mit der Winde holen - Lägern?!



ja: http://polizeinews.ch/page/15782/24


----------



## smohr (25. Mai 2007)

@Aison
Den 15jährigen hat es etwa da zerlegt, wo wir 2 den Abgang ins Gestrüpp vollzogen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (25. Mai 2007)

war heute wieder auf erkundungstour   

Bärtel - Homberg - Chastelbachtal - Chaltbrunnental  

unglaublich was einem für schilder am ende des Trails begegnen  





eins der schöneren von heute geknipsten


----------



## Mr. Svonda (26. Mai 2007)

du bist ja immer in den schönsten Lanschaften unterwegs, das Chaltbrunnental scheint ja wirklich traumhaft sein *auchmalhingehenmuss*

--

hab mir gestern ne Billigcam für's Biken gekauft und darum heute auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht ... überzeugt mich aber überhaupt nicht die Cam 


kleine Stamstagstour von heute:

ca. 11km -- Frenkendorf (320müM) -> Aussichtsturm Liestal (610müM) -> Frenkendorf







beim Aussichtsturm





der Weg vom Aussichtsturm runter ist schön steil und cool zum fahren, hatte heute glücklicherweise keine Wanderer 








Aussicht Richtung Liestal/Bubendorf


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Mai 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @Aison
> Den 15jährigen hat es etwa da zerlegt, wo wir 2 den Abgang ins Gestrüpp vollzogen haben...



Cool, jetzt werde ich schon mit Aison verglichen 
 Ich war dabei! Das war köstlich wie ihr beiden aufeinandergelegen seid... wie kommt die Winde eigentlich da durch den dichten Wald runter?


----------



## smohr (27. Mai 2007)

@Ammunation
Ungefähr in der Gegend da, laut Berschreibung in Vazifars link.

P.S. Sorry Aison...


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Mai 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @Ammunation
> Ungefähr in der Gegend da, laut Berschreibung in Vazifars link.
> 
> P.S. Sorry Aison...



Du musst dich bestimmt nicht bei Aison entschuldigen, wenn du ihn mit mir vergleichst - das ist eine Ehre!


----------



## smohr (27. Mai 2007)

So, ich schreib das mal hierher. Obwohl es nicht direkt mit Biken zu tun hat.
Sondern eher mit dem Forum.....Weil ohne pc kein Forum...

Da in meinem PC eine Wasserkühlung ihren Dienst tut, damit es leise ist....
Doch leider hat sich am Behälter mit der Pumpe der eine Schlauchanschluss
verabschiedet(seit 09.2003 in Betrieb).

1. Versuch: wieder anleimen...... fehlgeschlagen
2. Versuch: Loch sauber ausbohren, Gewinde reinschneiden und Anschluss von Pressluftsystem mit Dichtung + Teflonband rein.... 
2Tage später wieder Wasserverlust....fehlgeschlagen
Neben der Bohrung hats das Gehäuse angerissen.

3. Versuch: Riss mit Lötkolben behandeln..... fehlgeschlagen
4. Versuch: Anschluss raus, Gehäuse anschleifen, Reifenflicken drauf, Anschluss rein..... hält seit 5Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (27. Mai 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Doch leider hat sich ... der eine Schlauchanschluss verabschiedet


Ich rate zum Tubeless PC!


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Mai 2007)

Wer schon so freaky ist und eine Wasserkühlung im PC hat, der kann ja wohl nur Veloflicken brauchen.. 

@Kebreros:


----------



## Vazifar (27. Mai 2007)

ich war gestern in der innerschweiz unterwegs (stoos-wannentritt). eine empfehlenswerte, traumhafte tour !















(link zur tour in meinem blog)


----------



## smohr (27. Mai 2007)

@Vazifar
Wieder mal ein toller Bericht in deinem Blog
(kannst du den blog-link in dein Avatar aufnehmen?(damit ich schneller hinkomm))


----------



## Aison (28. Mai 2007)

@smohr, hab auch ne komplette Wasserkühlung im PC  Mit riesem Radiator oben drauf, haha, sieht lustig aus!


----------



## pisskopp (29. Mai 2007)

@Vazifar Sehr schön dort... Muss da mal hin..


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Juni 2007)

Muhaha! Geiler Kettenstrebenschutz...  swiss


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (1. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Muhaha! Geiler Kettenstrebenschutz...  swiss



Schrecklich  Igitt  Grauslig  


die behaarten Beine    habt ihr was anderes angeschaut 

könnten meine sein, wobei ich hab Dauerwelle nicht Locken


----------



## Yossarian (2. Juni 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


>



Was sind denn das für Lenkergriffe?


----------



## two wheels (2. Juni 2007)

Sehen aus wie Ergon Griffe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (2. Juni 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie Ergon Griffe!



genau. das sind solche. ich würde die nicht mehr hergeben  http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=188


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Juni 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Schrecklich  Igitt  Grauslig
> 
> 
> die behaarten Beine    habt ihr was anderes angeschaut
> ...



Es gibt genau EINEN EINZIGEN Grund, weswegen ich mir die Beine Rasieren würde:
Wegen den ganzen Schrammen, Schlitzen und offenen Wunden in denen Häärchen drin rumliegen 

Ich bin kein Racer und bin auch nicht so Eitel dass man meine Beine nackt und besser sehn müsste  
Sei froh hast du meine überbehaarte Birne noch nicht gesehn!


----------



## Yossarian (2. Juni 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> genau. das sind solche. ich würde die nicht mehr hergeben  http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=188



Ich hab das Problem, daß mir bei längeren Touren gelegentlich die äußeren 2 Finger einschlafen.
Ich hab noch die Originalgriffe vom Canyon dran. Hältst du deine Griffe für geeignet, dieses Problem zu beseitigen? Was sind genau die Vorteile?
Du hast die TERRY ERGON GRIFFE GC2, wenn ichs recht sehe?

Hab selber was gefunden:
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/ergonomie/alles.html
Scheint genau die Lösung für mein Problem zu sein. Wird bestellt!


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Juni 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem, daß mir bei längeren Touren gelegentlich die äußeren 2 Finger einschlafen.
> Ich hab noch die Originalgriffe vom Canyon dran. Hältst du deine Griffe für geeignet, dieses Problem zu beseitigen? Was sind genau die Vorteile?
> Du hast die TERRY ERGON GRIFFE GC2, wenn ichs recht sehe?
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch die original Canyon Griffe dran. Einschlafen tut mir nix, aber etwas unbequem ist es schon. Ergon Griffe sind - wie der Name schon sagt - ergonomisch angepasst, deswegen auch dieser breite Teil aussen, wo du deinen Handballen abstützen kannst. Bin auch schon damit gefahren und sind auch sehr angenehm, für extreme Trailfahrerei aber nicht so mein ding.


----------



## two wheels (3. Juni 2007)

Gestern abend auf der Fräkmünt Egg!


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Juni 2007)

Habe eine neue bezeichnung für Hobbybiker. Das sind nicht die langsamen, auch nicht zwangsweise die Wanderwegdownhiller. Jeder fängt mal an.

Hobbybiker sind die, die auf teuersten Rennrädern unterwegs sind, ihre Beine rasieren damit man das Fett schwabbeln sieht und sich von einem mind. 1-2kg schwereren Fully mit dicken Stollenreifen überholen lassen.

Noch besser als die Hobbybiker, die sich wenigstens bemühen, sind die Hobbywanderer. Da fahren sie in Kilometerlangen Autokonvois auf die Bodenwelle die den Ehrenvollen Namen "Pfannenstiel" trägt so weit, bis Autoverbot herrscht, um danach 50hm und 2km weit zur Hochwacht laufen zu können. Aber gut, hauptsache ein gutes Gewissen, weil man wieder mal Wandern war!


----------



## Aison (3. Juni 2007)

@Ammu

Falls wir es endlich mal schaffen von mir zu Hause aus eine Tour auf den Napf zu machen, wirst du dasselbe dort auch feststellen. Dort gehen wenige sogar soweit und fahren im Fahrverbot hoch....
Im Winter ist sogar mal eine solche Karre stecken geblieben und der konnte sein Auto erst im Frühling wieder runterfahren.


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> @Ammu
> 
> Falls wir es endlich mal schaffen von mir zu Hause aus eine Tour auf den Napf zu machen, wirst du dasselbe dort auch feststellen. Dort gehen wenige sogar soweit und fahren im Fahrverbot hoch....
> Im Winter ist sogar mal eine solche Karre stecken geblieben und der konnte sein Auto erst im Frühling wieder runterfahren.



Den ganzen Winter über dort?  Der Napf ist doch nicht tausende Meter hoch, kann man da nicht irgendwie den Karren runterholen? Der müsste doch Kaputt gehn wenn der die längste Zeit dasteht 

Auf den Napf können wir gerne mal


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (3. Juni 2007)

Gehöre auch zur Kategorie fahren durch Fahrverbote am Napf, kenne allerdings jemanden auf der Stächelegg und daher darf ich nach seiner Aussage da hochfahren mit dem Bike(Motor) Wobei ich mich da nicht gerade sehr wohl fühle.
Zur Zeit müsste ich sogar zu Fuss hoch, mein Bike ist beim Notarzt(Mech), nach 15!!!!!!!!!! Jahren ist mir das Tretlager kaputtgegangen , muss sich wohl um einen Standschaden gehandelt haben  Der Mech hat nur gemeint sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. Werde sicher nichts gleichwertiges mehr montieren, da das Lager anscheinend neu 750.- gekostet hat. Werde wohl vermehrt zu Fuss an die Arbeit gehen und auf's Biken verzichten damit mein Oldtimer nicht noch mehr abgenützt wird .

E schöni Woche a alli

Gruess Peti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (4. Juni 2007)

Heute noch neues Plastikvelo gekriegt


----------



## Vazifar (4. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Heute noch neues Plastikvelo gekriegt



lecker !


----------



## swiss (4. Juni 2007)

Wie ich die BMC Sattelklemmen hasse... .


----------



## Darkthrone (4. Juni 2007)

sieht sehr lecker aus


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Heute noch neues Plastikvelo gekriegt



AAAAAH!  KOMPLETT XTR ICH KÖNNT...! :kotz:
Gibst du mir die Kurbel, bitte bitte bitte?  
Die Laufräder dürften übrigens gerne Schwarz sein. Ist das die Fox F100X 2007?



swiss schrieb:


> Wie ich die BMC Sattelklemmen hasse... .



Etwas gewagtes: Scheiss Formen haben sie und bestimmt scheissfunktion (hab mal eine gesehn die zu breit und zu kurz war  )


----------



## Aison (4. Juni 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Wie ich die BMC Sattelklemmen hasse... .


Was gibts denn daran auszusetzen? Vorallem da es eine völlig neue Art von Sattelklemme ist bei BMC. Meine anderen Bikes von denen haben die Sattelklemme direkt in den Rahmen integriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doorslammer (4. Juni 2007)

Wieviel wiegt denn das guten Stück?


----------



## Aison (4. Juni 2007)

ca. 9.5kg, hat aber noch zuviel unnützes Zeugs dran. z.B. werde ich andere Lenkergriffe montieren, anderer Sattel, Steuerrohr kürzen, anderer Vorbau und ähnliches. Macht dann schnell noch bisschen was aus im Gewicht. Unter 9kg zu bringen ist allerdings schwierig. Würde schon gehen mit anderen Laufräder aber ehrlich gesagt fühle ich mich dann nicht mehr so wohl darauf.

gruss


----------



## pisskopp (5. Juni 2007)

Dreh die Bremsgriffe noch etwas nach oben, dann wirkts echt


----------



## Aison (5. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> AAAAAH!  KOMPLETT XTR ICH KÖNNT...! :kotz:
> Gibst du mir die Kurbel, bitte bitte bitte?
> Die Laufräder dürften übrigens gerne Schwarz sein. Ist das die Fox F100X 2007?



Nö, Kurbel gibts nicht, aber mir bleibt es auch ein Rätsel was so schön daran sein soll  Die XTR wirkt irgendwie klobig. Hab noch einen schwarzen Crossmax SRL Radsatz (und der ist auch momentan drauf), der graue war einfach dabei, find ihn aber rein optisch auch schön. Ja, ist Fox F100X 2007.



pisskopp schrieb:


> Dreh die Bremsgriffe noch etwas nach oben, dann wirkts echt



gemacht


----------



## kis_omdh (5. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Heute noch neues Plastikvelo gekriegt


schön   ...was sich diese studenten heutzutage so alles leisten können  

an der sattelklemme habe ich nichts auszusetzen.... aber der spacerturm muss noch weg. gabelschaft ablängen oder wenigstens vorbau umdrehen. wenn wir gleich dabei sind, der vorbau wirkt auch irgendwie 'klobig'.

warum eigentlich nicht mehr dual-control? ich würds ja nicht wollen aber du hast dich doch ziemlich daran gewöhnt, denk ich mal.

aber ich freu mich darauf das 'plastikvelo' dieses wochenende auch mal aus der nähe zu sehen


----------



## swiss (5. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Was gibts denn daran auszusetzen?



Sie ist sehr Anwenderfreundlich - mit Inbuss.

Ist wohl was für RR Fahrer, eigentlich könnten die sei auch festlöten...


----------



## Aison (5. Juni 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> schön   ...was sich diese studenten heutzutage so alles leisten können
> 
> an der sattelklemme habe ich nichts auszusetzen.... aber der spacerturm muss noch weg. gabelschaft ablängen oder wenigstens vorbau umdrehen. wenn wir gleich dabei sind, der vorbau wirkt auch irgendwie 'klobig'.
> 
> ...



Weil BMC kein Dualcontrol montieren wollte  Wobei ich war heute bisschen unterwegs und das Rapid Fire stört überhaupt nicht. Bin scheinbar nicht so kompliziert wie andere und kann mich in 5min umgewöhnen 
Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt (war nur zu faul) und Vorbau kommt sowieso ein längerer dran.



swiss schrieb:


> Sie ist sehr Anwenderfreundlich - mit Inbuss.
> 
> Ist wohl was für RR Fahrer, eigentlich könnten die sei auch festlöten...



Uhm, wenn meine Sattelhöhe mal eingstellt ist, dann ändere ich die nie mehr. Ich wüsste nicht was ich da noch rumschrauben sollte. Ausserdem gibts von BMC Schnellspanner für die Sattelklemme.


War vorhin bisschen unterwegs und ich bin voll zufrieden, einfach genial. Enorm steif (könnte fast bockig werden)


----------



## swiss (5. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> z.B. werde ich  Steuerrohr kürzen, ...
> gruss



Davon würde ich *dringend* abraten.


----------



## Aison (5. Juni 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Davon würde ich *dringend* abraten.


jajaja  Gabelschaft.....


----------



## swiss (5. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Uhm, wenn meine Sattelhöhe mal eingstellt ist, dann ändere ich die nie mehr.
> Ich wüsste nicht was ich da noch rumschrauben sollte.



Eben RR Fraktion. Wenn's für dich passt ist doch ok.  




> Ausserdem gibts von BMC Schnellspanner für die Sattelklemme.



Das wusst' ich nicht. Hast du, par hasard, ein Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (5. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> jajaja  Gabelschaft.....



Ich hab den   vergessen.  

Als Racer musst du dir das gefallen lassen.
Ausserdem hat man das Steuerrohr früher tatsächlich ab und zu gekürzt, mit den IS und ZS Headsets gehört das aber der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## Aison (5. Juni 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Eben RR Fraktion. Wenn's für dich passt ist doch ok.   Das wusst' ich nicht. Hast du, par hasard, ein Bild?


Sorry, hab gerade kein Bild, werde aber morgen eins für dich machen  

EDIT: Hab gerade dieses hier gefunden








swiss schrieb:


> Ich hab den   vergessen.  Als Racer musst du dir das gefallen lassen.



Och, ich bin so gutmütig, ich lass mir vieles gefallen  Auch die ständigen Bemerkungen von pisskopp... Deswegen werde ich noch lange nicht böse und nachtragend bin ich auch nicht  Mit der Zeit wird es einfach langweilig, wie Blondinenwitze auch


----------



## swiss (5. Juni 2007)

Du bist blond?


----------



## swiss (5. Juni 2007)

Der BMC QR sieht ja spannend aus.


----------



## pisskopp (6. Juni 2007)

Wenn Dir langweilig wird, musst Du einfach noch mehr Kilometer machen


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Juni 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Der BMC QR sieht ja spannend aus.



Und ist, rein von der Form her, bestimmt beschissen zu Bedienen und um die richtige Klemmkraft zu erzielen braucht man Hydraulikpressen wie in der Sanitärtechnik...
Ahja, wa bini dr Schuldig?



Aison schrieb:


> Och, ich bin so gutmütig, ich lass mir vieles gefallen  *Auch die ständigen Bemerkungen von pisskopp*
> ... Deswegen werde ich noch lange nicht böse und nachtragend bin ich auch nicht  Mit der Zeit wird es einfach langweilig, wie Blondinenwitze auch






pisskopp schrieb:


> Wenn Dir langweilig wird, musst Du einfach noch mehr Kilometer machen



Wie die Faust aufs Auge!


----------



## pisskopp (7. Juni 2007)

Klemmkraft???

Fahre jetzt nun schon seit 11 Jahren Bike, aber über meine Sattelklemme hab ich mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht...


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (7. Juni 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Klemmkraft???
> 
> Fahre jetzt nun schon seit 11 Jahren Bike, aber über meine Sattelklemme hab ich mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht...



Und ich fahre seit 15 Jahren dasselbe Bike und hab mir in dieser Zeit auch nie Gedanken über mein Tretlager gemacht. Jetzt ist es leider hinüber und Mavic macht seit 12 Jahren diese Konstruktion nicht mehr. Es sind eigentlich "nur" 2 komune Lager die ersetzt werden müssen(war wohl Billigware aus Korea ) aber mein Mech zittert, da es sich um eine ungewöhnliche Grösse handelt und  er sonst den Rest auch ausbauen muss und er auch keine Ahnung hat wie er das Teil rausnehmen sollte, da es sich nicht vom Fleck bewegt wegen der(Klemmkraft), was ja gut sein soll wenn man die Ersatzteile dazu hat 

Für eine rege Anteilnahme wäre ich dankbar

@aison Heute hab  ich um den Sempisee ca. 5 mit deinem Trikot gesehen und ich frag mich jetzt nur: Wo ist das Nest


----------



## swiss (7. Juni 2007)

1. Eisspray auf Lager
2. Schlag auf Achse - > Lager A & Achse draussen
3. Lager B Rausschlagen
4. Lager messen, bei mir oder Georg Rutz bestellen

5. wieder einbauen.

best guess.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (7. Juni 2007)

> Klemmkraft



Hey Deany! Gestern keinen Spass gehabt?


----------



## pisskopp (8. Juni 2007)

ist das Gewinde noch gut?
Was bekommt er nicht raus? Bild?
Ist keine Klemmkraft, eher schon ne Kohesionsblablabla..
Lager spannen und Rahmen drehen, wenns Knack macht, dann ists vorbei...


----------



## two wheels (8. Juni 2007)

Meine Sommererlebnisse (leider ohne Bilder) des diesjährigen KVK!

Bei knapp 30 Grad an der prallen Sonne die ABC Bereitschaftsgrade üben und natürlich den ICS (ABC Schutzanzug anziehen) --> gratis Sauna. Nächste Woche gehts dann weiter... Biken? Was ist das??


----------



## pisskopp (9. Juni 2007)

Hättste halt verweigert !


----------



## two wheels (9. Juni 2007)

Ämmm, ich bin selbst im Armee Kader und wenn ich mich querstelle, machts sicher schon mal einen guten Eindruck... in diesem Sinne, muss Mann/ich da wohl durch...


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Juni 2007)

Müssen Pissköppe im Militär eigentlich 24/7 Liegestütze machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (10. Juni 2007)

Z-ler an die Front!


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (10. Juni 2007)

Der Mech hat die Adichtungsköpfe mit Gewinde rausgenommen und anschliessend die zwei Lager  Mavic SP 6914 ZRS
Aussendurchmesser  30mm, Innendurchmesser 16mm, Breite  9mm

Alles andere kommt nicht raus, wenn wir aber 2 solche Lager bekommen spielt dies keine Rolle (für ca. 15 Jahre )
Werden versuchen die Lager  zu bekommen. 

Bin momentan nicht mehr auf dem Biketrip, hab mich an einem Gigathlonteam angeschlossen und darf 3 Tage laufen 16, 20 und 28 km. Jetzt ist rumsitzen(auf dem Bike) gestrichen.


----------



## pisskopp (10. Juni 2007)

Während ihr beim Militär die Schweiz rettet, kümmere ich mich um eure Frauen...
Und die paar Liegestütze schaff ich auch ohne die Schweiz zu retten..

Im Kader... Wow, da hast es ja richtig weit gebracht im leben.... 
Wenn Du musst und nicht willst dann geh nicht hin oder hast Du kein Mumm um Entscheidungen zu treffen?


----------



## two wheels (10. Juni 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Während ihr beim Militär die Schweiz rettet, kümmere ich mich um eure Frauen...
> Und die paar Liegestütze schaff ich auch ohne die Schweiz zu retten..



Die Schweiz ist leider nicht mehr zu retten (Stichwort: Swissair Prozess um nur 1 Beispiel zu nennen) und meine Frau, kann auch ganz gut auch sich selbst aufpassen, aber danke für das Angebot!



> Im Kader... Wow, da hast es ja richtig weit gebracht im leben....



Schön, dass du dem Militärkader einen so hohen Stellenwert im Leben einräumst. 
Ich lege dir meine Beweggründe im Militär weiterzumachen gerne offen. Nein es ist nicht, was du vermutlich denkst. Ich habe es nicht gemacht und 1 mal im Jahr 3 Wochen lang ein paar Leute zu schikanieren um mich daran aufzugeilen oder das ich einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex hätte und diesen im Militär kompensieren müsste.
Ich habe es gemacht, weil ich gerne mehr mache, als es andere tun möchten. Aus dem Grund bin ich auch bei meinem Arbeitgeber im unteren Kader. (für die Kohle muss ich es nämlich nicht machen, das lohnt nicht) 
Desweiteren bin ich erst 23 Jahre jung und habe im Leben noch weitere Ziele!




> Wenn Du musst und nicht willst dann geh nicht hin oder hast Du kein Mumm um Entscheidungen zu treffen?



Ja einerseits ist es eine Pflicht, nicht nur für mich! Habe ich jemals gesat, dass ich nicht hingehen will? Allerdings würde ich eine andere Jahreszeit als den Sommer bervorzugen.
Übrigens, probiers doch mal selbst aus, einfach nicht hinzugehen, den Mut hast du doch sicher dazu, oder? Wird zwar nicht ganz günstig und du darfst event. einmal mit dem Militärpolizei Auto fahren (auf dem Rücksitz). 
Aber, kannst du mir mal erklären, was das ganze damit zu tun, ob ich eine Entscheidung treffen kann oder will geschweige den mit meinem Mut?


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Juni 2007)

Hey Postman... ruhig blut, es ist pisskopp!
Dont feed the trolls!


----------



## swiss (10. Juni 2007)

KVK? 

Rang? Truppe?


----------



## two wheels (10. Juni 2007)

Oberwachmeister, Si Uof, Vrk Kp 1/1 (A)


----------



## Kerberos (10. Juni 2007)

Klärt die Politik bitte per PN, das stört hier nur.


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Juni 2007)

Scheiss Militär.


----------



## kis_omdh (10. Juni 2007)

themawechsel.... zum beispiel biken, bietet sich irgendwie an. 

heute: wie wärme ich mich für einen marathon auf...  




und: biker's nightmare... kette, schalthebel, lenkergriffe... alles musste heute dran glauben.




 scheiss tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (10. Juni 2007)

Sorry für den Ausbruch, gehört net hier her...
:lol


----------



## Aison (10. Juni 2007)

Und noch zwei weitere


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Juni 2007)

Wenn man die beiden kennt werden die Bilder zu richtigen lachern...


----------



## hubabuba (11. Juni 2007)

Wie schon gesagt. Nächstes mal dann, wie es sich für so einen SchickiMicki-Lizenzfahrer gehört, auf der freien Rolle einfahren. Der Posereffekt ist ungleich höher.
Vor allem, wenn man dann runterrutscht und mit Schmackes dem Parkplatznachbar ist Auto rauscht.


----------



## Aison (11. Juni 2007)

@hubabuba
Ich bringe dir fürs nächste mal eine freie Rolle mit, dann kannst du es uns mal vorführen


----------



## hubabuba (11. Juni 2007)

Sollte ich es je nötig haben eine Lizenz zu lösen um mir 10 Minuten Vorsprung vor der restlichen Meute zu ergaunern, werde ich selbstverständlich das "Ich bin wichtig, ich fahr mich auf der Rolle warm" Ritual durchziehen. 
Nichts gegen smohr, aber zum Luft zufächeln wäre so eine heisse Physio-Maus in knappem Gym-Outfit schon angebracht und standesgemäss.


----------



## pisskopp (11. Juni 2007)

He Smohr , hast Du abgenommen? Ist doch wol nicht der schlechte Einfluss von Aison???


----------



## Aison (11. Juni 2007)

Bah, da fährt man sich einmal auf der Rolle warm und schon wird über einem hergezogen  Ich musste das ja auch mal versuchen, wenn es sonst immer alle um mich herum machen  Aber hubabuba, du darfst auch ausnahmsweise ohne Lizenz auf meiner *freien* Rolle einfahren und zum zufächeln kannst ja deine Frau mitnehmen  Wird sicher noch irgendwo ein Gym-Outfit rumliegen 

Nö, smohr hat nicht abgenommen, dafür hab ich zugenommen, deswegen wirkt er jetzt auf dem Foto schlanker


----------



## hunter007 (11. Juni 2007)

dachte immer smohr sieht gut aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (11. Juni 2007)

Musch schon sagen, freche Schlüpfer habt ihr da an....
wenn die in Tarnfarben wäre, dann würde jetzt jemand spitz werden


----------



## swiss (11. Juni 2007)

Echt, du stehst auf den schei$s?


----------



## Aison (11. Juni 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Echt, du stehst auf den schei$s?


Bei dem überrascht mich nichts mehr...


----------



## smohr (11. Juni 2007)

Ja, seit ich im Forum bin hab ich abgenommen.....   am Charakter

Bei nächsten Rennen mach ich mich oben frei und zieh ne Perücke an... dass muss aber reichen!!!

@Pisskopp
die Schlüpfer sind in "Tarnbraun" mit Grashalmen als Dekor...

@Hunter007
smohr muss nicht gut aussehen.... er ist schon verheiratet!!(sorry)


----------



## swiss (11. Juni 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> ... frei und zieh ne Perücke an...



Wieso? Das pissgelbe Kopftuch steht dir dich wunderbar.


----------



## smohr (11. Juni 2007)

Ich habs auch in blau... wie wärs damit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (11. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Nö, smohr hat nicht abgenommen, dafür hab ich zugenommen, deswegen wirkt er jetzt auf dem Foto schlanker



Du bist zu dick. Mach mal nen Monat Essenspause, damit du wieder abnimmst  




pisskopp schrieb:


> Musch schon sagen, freche Schlüpfer habt ihr da an....
> wenn die in Tarnfarben wäre, dann würde jetzt jemand spitz werden





swiss schrieb:


> Echt, du stehst auf den schei$s?



Soll auch Leute geben die Humppa geil finden!




smohr schrieb:


> Ja, seit ich im Forum bin hab ich abgenommen.....   am Charakter
> 
> Bei nächsten Rennen mach ich mich oben frei und zieh ne Perücke an... dass muss aber reichen!!!



 Oh mann, er ist immernoch der gleiche 
Ich reservier mir schonmal nen Platz im Auto, wenn das in Ordnung geht? Da will ich dabei sein 




swiss schrieb:


> Wieso? Das pissgelbe Kopftuch steht dir dich wunderbar.



Ey sit ich mir han kauft Deutsch für Du chani voll krass Dütsch, het au nur 20 Geld kostet!!!
Das söttisch dir dich unbedingt zuelegge!


----------



## swiss (11. Juni 2007)

Ich sinniere gerade über Kackbraun.


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Juni 2007)

Was besseres hat man auch nicht zu tun, was. Schau dich mal um, da stehn irgendwo XR4.2d + 240s, die könnte man zum Beispiel mir übergeben - das wäre mal ne sinnvolle sache!


----------



## smohr (11. Juni 2007)

@swiss
Das wär meine Alternative gewesen

@Ammunation
Wie war doch gleich das Zitat:"Wer ammunation ein bike auslehnt oder Teile davon ist selber Schuld!!"


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Juni 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @Ammunation
> Wie war doch gleich das Zitat:"Wer ammunation ein bike auslehnt oder Teile davon ist selber Schuld!!"



Wer redet von Ausleihen?


----------



## swiss (11. Juni 2007)

Das Blur ist weg du Clown.

Das Saturn TCC übrigens auch. Yiiipieeeh.


----------



## AmmuNation (11. Juni 2007)

Ich kenn da noch 50 andere Bikes, mit 4.2d ausgestattet... man müsste bloss die Nabe durch 240s ersetzen... *harhar*
Und mit dem Rest des Bikes kann ich auch noch was Anfangen! Hab noch ne Packung gute 8er Dübel zu Hause... 

Wer hat das Saturn TCC, der Deutsche der letztens da war als ich mit ner Speiche weniger reingetrabt bin?


----------



## pisskopp (12. Juni 2007)

@Smohr, ist das mit den Blähung immer noch nicht besser geworden?


----------



## swiss (12. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wer hat das Saturn TCC, der Deutsche der letztens da war als ich mit ner Speiche weniger reingetrabt bin?



Yep.


----------



## AmmuNation (12. Juni 2007)

How much?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (12. Juni 2007)

3.8 :/


----------



## blaubaer (12. Juni 2007)

langsam verkümmert es hier zu einem spamfred ^^, schade eigentlich, für solche sachen würd auch eine PN reichen 

gibts denn niemand der was schönes am wochenende erlebt hat, mit ev. Bilder   ?? und kann mir die nächsten 2 wochen zu hause mit schönem etwas verkürzen ...


----------



## AmmuNation (12. Juni 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> 3.8 :/



Nix gut? Immerhin 2 oder 3yrs alt?



blaubaer schrieb:


> langsam verkümmert es hier zu einem spamfred ^^, schade eigentlich, für solche sachen würd auch eine PN reichen
> 
> gibts denn niemand der was schönes am wochenende erlebt hat, mit ev. Bilder   ?? und kann mir die nächsten 2 wochen zu hause mit schönem etwas verkürzen ...



Wieso? Das sind erlebte sachen!
Ich glaube von den schönen Sachen, die ich am Wochenende "trieb" möchtest du keine Fotos. Und der Freitagabend war doch ziemlich lustig ausgefallen, vor allem nachdem es ans CD-Durchsuchen ging. Fotos gibts nicht, vielleicht Videos von der Überwachungskamera. Swiss?

Jedenfalls durfte ich Sonntags einem Lefty-Fahrer :kotz: und einem Englisch-Sprechenden Rennvelölipäärchen beim wege-finden in meiner Homebase helfen  Tut immer gut, zu helfen.

Von Samstag gibts grandiose Fotos  Aber mein Bikeindielufthaltenundposen Foto lasse ich erstmal unter verschluss  Fragt two wheels, der hat auch noch eins von sich, das nicht so dämlich ausschaut 

Singletrail oder sicherer Tod? 





Vierwaldstädtersee von der Queen of the Mountains aus gesehn


----------



## RedOrbiter (12. Juni 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> langsam verkümmert es hier zu einem spamfred ^^, schade eigentlich, für solche sachen würd auch eine PN reichen
> 
> gibts denn niemand der was schönes am wochenende erlebt hat, mit ev. Bilder   ?? und kann mir die nächsten 2 wochen zu hause mit schönem etwas verkürzen ...


Deine Worte = meine Gedanken!
Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Auch ich finde es schade das hier in dem Thread das meiste absolut nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Also reisst euch zusammen.  Ist übrigens auch in anderen Themen hier auch so. 
Zum chatten eröffnet doch einen extra Sinnlos-thread. (obwohl auch das eigenlich gemäss Forenregeln nicht erlaubt ist!)

cu RedOrbiter
www.trail.ch


----------



## swiss (12. Juni 2007)

Wie Spam, wieso hat nix mit dem Thema zu tun?
Jetzt ist Sommer und irgendwas passiert immer. 
Immerhin lassen die paar Posts dieses Forum nicht ganz so Tot wirken (nur Schein-Tot womöglich?).

Ihr könnt ja einen neuen Bilderbuch-Thread aufmachen , mit einem pregnateren Titel.


----------



## AmmuNation (12. Juni 2007)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Deine Worte = meine Gedanken!
> Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Auch ich finde es schade das hier in dem Thread das meiste absolut nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Also reisst euch zusammen.  Ist übrigens auch in anderen Themen hier auch so.
> Zum chatten eröffnet doch einen extra Sinnlos-thread. (obwohl auch das eigenlich gemäss Forenregeln nicht erlaubt ist!)
> 
> ...



Ich bin selber Admin in einem Forum voller DAUs, manchmal wünschte ich mir weniger Besucher  Aber man kann auch Profit draus machen und Google AdSense montieren 
Aus meiner sicht ist das hier kein Spam sondern soll den Winterpokalthread (in dem ja auch getalked wurde) ablösen. Nur weil jetzt nicht jeder Bilder Postet, ist das in meinen Augen noch kein verbrechen. Wenn das hier nur Bikebezogen sein soll, können wir auch gerne einen Smalltalkthread (NICHT Sinnlosthread, alles hier hat sinn, sogar pisskopp!) eröffnen 



swiss schrieb:


> Wie Spam, wieso hat nix mit dem Thema zu tun?
> Jetzt ist Sommer und irgendwas passiert immer.
> Immerhin lassen die paar Posts dieses Forum nicht ganz so Tot wirken (nur Schein-Tot womöglich?).



Swiss sagts halt immernoch am besten


----------



## Aison (12. Juni 2007)

Smalltalk gehört nicht in ein Forum, das nervt und macht alles unübersichtlich. Vorallem wenn der Smalltalk die meisten anderen Leser nicht interessiert. Für etwas gibts IRC (benutze ich schon seit über 10 Jahren).


----------



## AmmuNation (12. Juni 2007)

Du brauchst IRC? 
Das braucht aber nicht jeder und hey - hier ist sonst so wenig los, da stört doch ein wenig Smalltalk nicht. Ausserdem sind manche Kommentare immer wieder lustig zu lesen. Wenn hier im CH-Forum 100 Beiträge pro Tag verfasst würden, sähe das wieder anders aus mit dem Smalltalk


----------



## Meersau (12. Juni 2007)

a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meersau (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Ich war dank Feiertag und anschliessendem "Freitag" mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Am Freitag stand Brünig, Grimsel und Furka auf dem Programm, und am Samstag die Ibergeregg und der Raten. Sonntags ging dann abends noch auf die Rigi.
habe leider keine Fotos, aber so komische Töfffahrer auf den Pässen wollt ihr doch auch nicht sehen.

@AmmuNation

Singletrail oder sicherer Tod? 
Hm, Tote gab es dort schon und gefahren wurde dort auch schon. Dieser Weg ist zu Fuss schon ein wenig gefährlich, also am besten weder Singletrail und schon gar nicht Tod

Vierwaldstädtersee von der Queen of the Mountains aus gesehn  

Nun fast, wenn ich dort runter sehe, sehe ich meistens in dieser Richtung den Zugersee, ausser es ist Dunkel. Aber es wurde dort oben auch schon erzählt, dass man den Sihlsee sieht, was dann aber auf der Karte mit Aegerisee bezeichnet wurde. Nun den, hohe Berge, dünne Luft.  

Es grüsst die Meersau 
die gleich dort unten wohnt, einfach ein bischen links und am Vierwaldstättersee


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Juni 2007)

Meersau schrieb:


> @AmmuNation
> 
> Singletrail oder sicherer Tod?
> Hm, Tote gab es dort schon und gefahren wurde dort auch schon. Dieser Weg ist zu Fuss schon ein wenig gefährlich, also am besten weder Singletrail und schon gar nicht Tod



Glaube ich dir, dass die dort Tot waren  Ich bin da jedenfalls nit runter...



Meersau schrieb:


> Vierwaldstädtersee von der Queen of the Mountains aus gesehn
> 
> Nun fast, wenn ich dort runter sehe, sehe ich meistens in dieser Richtung den Zugersee, ausser es ist Dunkel. Aber es wurde dort oben auch schon erzählt, dass man den Sihlsee sieht, was dann aber auf der Karte mit Aegerisee bezeichnet wurde. Nun den, hohe Berge, dünne Luft.
> 
> ...



Die dünne Bergluft hat mir nicht gut getan... ich wusste, dass das ein fehler ist


----------



## kis_omdh (15. Juni 2007)

zum thema: wo kauft man sich (k)ein velo

diese woche velobörse am hb, schlendere da durchs shopville, sehe einen typen der sich gerade mit neuerworbenem velo vom verkäufer verabschiedet. war ein hardtail, gt denk ich mal, aber irgendwas war da ziemlich komisch... ich meinte dann nur zum verkäufer: "sag mal, wollt ihr die gabel nicht noch richtig rum einbauen?" das wollte er dann nach meinem freundlichen hinweis doch noch und huschte dem kunden hinterher. 

man hätte es aber merken können. das rad hatte v-brakes und nein, es war keine manitou gabel verbaut. falls die verantwortlichen dies lesen hoffe ich doch mal, dass ihnen der vorfall peinlich ist.


----------



## Aison (15. Juni 2007)

lol, ich glaube ich hätte mich nicht mehr getraut dem Kunden nachzurennen....


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Juni 2007)

Köstlich.. gibt auch immer wieder eBay Auktionen mit falschrum montierten Gabeln etc


----------



## swiss (18. Juni 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> zum thema: wo kauft man sich (k)ein velo
> 
> diese woche velobörse am hb, schlendere da durchs shopville, sehe einen typen der sich gerade mit neuerworbenem velo vom verkäufer verabschiedet. war ein hardtail, gt denk ich mal, aber irgendwas war da ziemlich komisch... ich meinte dann nur zum verkäufer: "sag mal, wollt ihr die gabel nicht noch richtig rum einbauen?" das wollte er dann nach meinem freundlichen hinweis doch noch und huschte dem kunden hinterher.
> 
> man hätte es aber merken können. das rad hatte v-brakes und nein, es war keine manitou gabel verbaut. falls die verantwortlichen dies lesen hoffe ich doch mal, dass ihnen der vorfall peinlich ist.



Das sind Temporäre, die haben von Bikes keinen Plan.
Ich hatte das Vergnügen spät abends mit einem von denen ein bisschen zu quatschen.... .

Geschieht den Pfennigfuchsern doch recht - you only get what you pay for.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (18. Juni 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Vergnügen spät abends mit einem von denen ein bisschen zu quatschen...



Sind das auch so Leute die immer sagen "Meine Narbe ist so laut"?


----------



## AmmuNation (20. Juni 2007)

Neues aus der Basisstation "TBZ"
Location: Sihlquai 101, Area 51, Zürich 4.

Mission: Sportunterricht.
Die Teilnehmer durften/mussten (ich fasse es als dürfen auf) mit Bikes ein wenig rumkurven.
Ich war auf das schlimmste vorbereitet, ganz so schlecht war die ware für eine Schule doch nicht. PRICE Rahmen (zwar der billigste Hardtailrahmen (sport) mit dicken Rohren aber ok), Suntour Gabel, LX Schaltwerk und Hebel, aus 1999 glaube ich. Kette rotbraun, Rahmen staubig Belegt, Gabel extrem unsanft... Brunox lässt grüssen.

Die weite, beschwerliche und sehr *hüstel* fordernde Reise führte uns vom Sihlquai ein Stückweit der Limmat entlang.
So, jetzt kommt der Hammer:
Da fuhren wir in einer Gruppe von Spastikern und einem oberdummen Asilehrer über die Höngger Wehr (EWZ). Auf der anderen Seite gilt ein Stückweit Fahrverbot, der "Umweg" dauert kein bisschen länger (Kerberos, du weisst wo)

Als ich den Lehrer darauf hinwies, hiess es nur "Ach ist doch egal". Nach 50m mündeten wir in den erlaubten Weg ein.
Später war eine Frau mit Hund auf dem FUSS- UND VELOWEG!!! Zugegeben, die schlauste war sie nicht, statt den Hund zu sich an den Rand zu ziehen, zog sie sich selber (dünn war sie nicht...) zum Hund in die Mitte des Weges. Ein Mitschüler fand es sehr lustig, direkt neben dem kleinen Ferngesteuerten Wischmob hinten zu blockieren. Der Lehrer fands auch noch lustig. Als wir anhielten meinte der Mitschüler "Hey wenn ihr entgegenfährt, macht ne Blockierbremsung bei dem Hund!"
Der Lehrer nur "Ja bitte..."
Ich versuchte ihm wiederholt zu erklären dass dies kein reiner RADWEG ist, was sollen denn die Wanderer machen, durch die Limmat auf die andere Seite Schwimmen? 
Er meinte nur "Doch das ist ein Radweg und die Wanderer haben hier nichts verloren".

Aha. Wieder passierten tonnenweise Blockierbremsungen neben Fussgängern, wieder fandens alle lustig. Nur ich nicht. Ich fands idiotisch und hab dem Lehrer auch den Vogel gezeigt.

Und langsam wundere ich mich auch nicht mehr, wieso es dermassen viele "Aggressive Senioren"  (Sorry an den Urheber, ich liebe das!  ) und sonstige Biker-verachtende Menschen gibt.
Danke, Technische Berufsschule Zürich, danke an beteiligte Mitschüler und danke an Hobbyfahrer die sich daneben verhalten. Ihr tut alle unserm Ruf gut und sorgt dafür, dass wir weiterhin unsere "Hood" verteidigen können, ohne dass es Fahrverbote gibt.


----------



## Aison (20. Juni 2007)

@Ammunation
Ich wär nach Hause gegangen....

Heute war für mich Mittwochabend XC-Rennen angesagt. Nach 5min Race fing es an zu schütten und wie es der Zufall so wollte schlug ein kleiner Blitz direkt in mich und das Bike ein....  Zuerst fing es an zwischen den Bremsen Funken zu schlagen und dann Zisch und ein Schlag. War zuerst fast starr, hat aber nix gemacht, also weiter mit den letzten 5 Runden....

gruss


----------



## Darkthrone (21. Juni 2007)

Aison, meinst du das jetzt im ernst !   

Dann hattest du ja mega Glück !


----------



## Kerberos (21. Juni 2007)

Mensch Ivo, mach kein Schei$$, wir brauchen Dich noch. Einen "kleinen Blitz" gibt es aber wohl nicht. Wahrscheinlich war er weiter weg eingeschlagen und die letzten Ausläufer, die sich im Boden ausgebreitet haben, sind Dir in die Speichen gekrabbelt. Glück gehabt, da entscheidet jeder Meter, wieviel von den 30'000 Grad übrig bleiben.


----------



## hubabuba (21. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> @Ammunation
> Ich wär nach Hause gegangen....
> 
> Heute war für mich Mittwochabend XC-Rennen angesagt. Nach 5min Race fing es an zu schütten und wie es der Zufall so wollte schlug ein kleiner Blitz direkt in mich und das Bike ein....  Zuerst fing es an zwischen den Bremsen Funken zu schlagen und dann Zisch und ein Schlag. War zuerst fast starr, hat aber nix gemacht, also weiter mit den letzten 5 Runden....
> ...



Zählen Elektroschocks eigentlich zum Doping?


----------



## Aison (21. Juni 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Zählen Elektroschocks eigentlich zum Doping?



kA, das Rennen hab ich gewonnen (aber nicht weil die anderen Tot waren)  Jedenfalls mit einer Urinprobe kann man es nicht nachweise


----------



## hubabuba (21. Juni 2007)

Nachweismethode: verkockelte, weggebrannte (Sack)behaarung.


----------



## Aison (21. Juni 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Nachweismethode: verkockelte, weggebrannte (Sack)behaarung.



Du als (Ex-)Physiker könntest ja noch das entprechende Berechnungsmodell dazu aufstellen


----------



## swiss (21. Juni 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Nachweismethode: verkockelte, weggebrannte (Sack)behaarung.



Ich dachte Racer rasieren sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (21. Juni 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Nachweismethode: verkockelte, weggebrannte (Sack)behaarung.



Spricht da jemand aus Erfahrung 

Wenn ja hat's nichts anderes weggebraten


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> @Ammunation
> Ich wär nach Hause gegangen....



Wäre ich auch, wäre es nicht die erste Lektion frühmorgens gewesen sondern die letzte... 

Das mit dem Blitz erfuhr ich ja grad auch von dir. Wie Kerberos schon sagte, ein kleiner Blitz wirds nicht gewesen sein  Der Schlug wohl in der nähe ein und durch den Spannungstrichter (Elektrotechnik :kotz: ) hast halt auch was abgekriegt. Ist auch der Grund warum z.B. Pferde in der nähe von einer Trafostation (Sternpunkt) immer zappelig werden und evtl. den Reiter abwerfen. Da Sammelt sich in der Erde Spannung und durch die grosse Schrittlänge  eines Rösslis kanns schonmal beachtliche Potentialunterschiede geben.

Das ist übrigens schon seit längerem etwas auf meiner Liste der "Dinge, die ich tun möchte bevor ich das zeitliche Segne":

Barfuss und mit grossen Schritten an einer EWZ-Trafostation vorbeilaufen

Was ich noch diverses mit swiss vorhabe, erwähne ich hier mal nicht. Es soll ja eine Überraschung werden! 

Wird das hier noch zum Volkssport, dass wir beide uns hier Piesaken?


----------



## Vazifar (23. Juni 2007)

schnell, flach, gut   vorgestern abend bin ich wieder mal um den flughafen gefahren:


----------



## RedOrbiter (23. Juni 2007)

@vazifar
Ich bin ja sonst nicht so der Flugzeug Liebhaber.
Aber trotzdem tolle zwei Fotos mit super Lichtverhältnisen hast du da auf deiner Klotenrundtour gesnapt.

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Juni 2007)

Die 5l-Feldschlösschen Fässer sehn ja richtig geil aus  
Ein komischer Typ mit Kippe im Mund und auf einem Freerider auf der Treppe sieht noch geiler aus  

*piesak*!


----------



## smohr (23. Juni 2007)

@Ammunation
Sag mir wenn du bei ner Trafostation bist... ich schalte dann beide 1MVA Trafos
auf Erde

@Vazifar
das 2. Bild könnte schon fast ein gemälde sein, wenn da der Hag nicht mit drauf wär...
tolle Bilder
P.S. schone deinen Rücken

@Aison
Hab schon gemerkt, dass du wie der "Blitz" fährst... nimmst auch immer alles wörtlich


----------



## AmmuNation (23. Juni 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @Ammunation
> Sag mir wenn du bei ner Trafostation bist... ich schalte dann beide 1MVA Trafos
> auf Erde



Ok, ich ruf dich an. Dann werde ich dich hinterrücks Erdolchen und den EWZ-Schlüssel mein eigen Nennen. Har har! 

1mVA wäre mir lieber als das grosse M 

Ein wunder, dass du nichts zum von mir erwähnten 5l-Partyfass gesagt hast, wo du doch immernoch nach den 40l Heineken geilst . Aber wenn du lieb fragst, werde ich dir auch ein Fass schenken. Den fährst du dann in deinem Rucksack auf die Lägern hoch


----------



## Aison (23. Juni 2007)

Heute hab ich mir eine Traumtour gegönnt:

Schötz-Wolhusen-Schüpfheim-Glaubenbühl (ca. 1600m) 
-Giswil-Brünig (ca. 1000m)
-Brienz-Interlaken-Thun-Schallenberg (ca. 1100m)
-Escholzmatt-Wolhusen-Schötz

Das ganze waren 230km, 3000hm in 7h45min, absolut genial 

gruss


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Juni 2007)

Heute lernte ich Lebensnotwendige sachen kennen. Zum Beispiel, was Kulinarische Selbstbefriedigung ist. Oder wie man mit seinem besten Stück einen Nachttisch zu Kleinholz macht.

Ausserdem lernte ich, dass eine Rhabarberwähe und Shorley nur bedingt zur Kulinarischen Selbstbefriedigung gehört. Der Höhepunkt ist dann nicht im Restaurant Lägern sondern im Hotel Mama bei einer Pastaparty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (25. Juni 2007)

@Aison, machst Du auch irgend etwas anderes auser nach Zahlen zu leben?


----------



## hubabuba (25. Juni 2007)

Gestern von Altdorf aus das Reusstal hoch und dann zum Arnisee rauf.
Flack raus, flach rein und endlich mal wieder im hellgrünen Bereich und ohne Stress einen Berg hoch. Dazu super Wetter und einen moderaten Spassdownhill.
Was will man mehr.


----------



## Aison (25. Juni 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> @Aison, machst Du auch irgend etwas anderes auser nach Zahlen zu leben?



Mein neidisches Bubi, du kennst mich ja nicht mal annähernd....  Als ich die Tour gestartet bin, wusste ich nicht mal wohin ich überhaupt fahren will. Das Ziel war einfach noch kurz ne Feierabendtour (bin ja erst um 15uhr losgefahren). Ich wähle dann jeweils obs von mir zu Hause Richtung Aargau oder Richtung Luzern geht. Diesmal gings Richtung Luzern und ich fuhr über Wolhusen. Dort angekommen sah der Himmel gut aus und ich entschied ganz spontant über den Glaubenbühlen zu fahren mit der Absicht dann von Giswil aus über Alpnach nach Luzern zu fahren. Tja, in Alpnach hat mich dann allerdings der Brünig angelächelt und ich bin mal hochgefahren. Auf dem Brünig wars mir zu schade wieder nach Giswil zu fahren, also dachte ich "Augen zu und durch, nach Thun schaff ichs, für etwas hab ich ja das GA dabei, dort kann ich in den Zug". In Thun selber wars aber noch Hell und der Abend angenehm, ich noch frisch, also weiter richtig Schallenberg.

So, mein lieber Neider, jetzt weisst du, dass ich zu 90% spontan plane, dass ich weder Kilometer- noch Höhenmeterziele habe. Aber was schreibe ich hier, DIR gegenüber bin ich eigentlich sowieso absolut gar keine Erklärungen schuldig.

EDIT: Aber so ganz unrecht hast auch du nicht, als Informatiker lebe ich ziemlich stark nach Zahlen. Aber deine Kommentare und Sprüche sind mittlerweile ebenso berechenbar wie das kleine 1x1.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (25. Juni 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Die 5l-Feldschlösschen Fässer sehn ja richtig geil aus
> Ein komischer Typ mit Kippe im Mund und auf einem Freerider auf der Treppe sieht noch geiler aus
> 
> Für alle die zu faul zum Bierholen sind


----------



## Kerberos (25. Juni 2007)

Zu meinen Sommererlebnissen zählt auch 2007 die Rigi. Bin Sonntag mit eltoro+1 rauf und runter gefahren, schön war's. Die ersten Kilometer unten habe ich mir noch mit einer Rothaarigen plaudernd geteilt, schön war's(ie). Von oben strahlende Sonne, schön war's. 
Im August letzten Jahres bin ich noch mit Hardtail rauf gefahren. Trotz ~2kg Mehrgewicht mit Fully ging's uphill mindestens genauso leicht. Aber runter... - Yes! Kein Vergleich, das rockt! Schön ist es, in allen Richtungen die Fortschritte zu spüren. 

K.


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Juni 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Für alle die zu faul zum Bierholen sind



War nicht für mich, sondern ein Geschenk. Aber.. eigentlich hast du recht. 

Hatte heute ja ein ganz tolles *hüstel*  Sommererlebnis. Ich wollte in den Steuerwagen meiner S5 (Für Zahlenfans wie Pisskopp: Zugnummer 18579) einsteigen. Vor mir in der Warteschlange stand ein Biker... wollte sich da durch die kleine Türe reinquetschen. Die erste Türe des Steuerwagens ist wegen Führerstand enger, damit die Leute nicht ihr zeugs da lagern. Der Führerstand muss nämlich ständig erreichbar sein, steht auch DICK UND GROSS "DURCHGANG FREIHALTEN" da.

Naja ok.. ich sag jetzt mal nichts sondern stell mich vor den Führerstand, damit er nit reinkommt  er entschuldigte sich nicht sondern wartete auf dem Trittbrett, aber ich hab dann doch noch auf freundlich gemacht und ihm Platz geschaffen. Ich sagte ihm aber auch "Du, da dörfsch eigentli ned ine..." er nur "Wo staht das?!" 
Ich: "Uf de Tür dusse hets es Piktogramm, uf de Tür hinder dir stahts aber au..."
Er schon mit leicht frechem Ton: "Ja und wo söli denn ane?!"
Ich: "E tür witer!"
Er: "Jä hets döt hääge zum ufhänke?"
Ich: "Nei leider ned i jedere S-Bahn, aber es het Klappsitz und det hesch vorig Platz."
Er: "Ja isch mer glich, jetzt bini halt scho da..."
Ich: tief durchgeatmet und angefangen...
"Genau weg so Hobbys wie dir sind alli Wanderer und Pendler aggro, ich chönt chotze!"
Er: 
Ich: "Ja weisch, ich Bike au..."
Sofort wieder Freundlicher geworden:
Er: "Jaa, wo fahrsch de?"
Ich: "Überall, aber ich lad min Charre ned in Zug i woni ned däf und für Streckene <30km chame au selber fahre! Lug muesches mer ned übel neh aber es staht würkli gross da und ich finds echt schad dases immer meh Bikeverbot git und sich immer meh Lüt ab eus ufreged! Has der nur wele Fründlich säge."

Glücklicherweise hat er danach nicht mehr weiterdiskutiert resp. versucht zu kontern. Es kann ja jedem mal Passieren, dass man es nicht weiss, aber er schien doch öfters den Zug zu nehmen und so Leute müssten es echt wissen. Oft Zugfahren hin oder her: Es steht in mehrfacher Ausführung da.
Auch sehr schade dass er erst wieder etwas freundlicher wurde, nachdem klargestellt war dass ich auch Bike. Das kann ihm grundsätzlich egal sein, denn was verboten ist, ist verboten, egal ob ein Hobby-Kollege oder sonst einer darauf hinweist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (26. Juni 2007)

am sonntag war ich am stöckli-napf-bike-marathon im wilden und malerischen napf gebiet. es war herrlich !


----------



## Aison (26. Juni 2007)

Mein "Hausberg"


----------



## pisskopp (26. Juni 2007)

Neider??
Oh sicher net... Mitleid 
Ich gehe jetzt Windsurfen und Spass haben
Shit hab den Napf Marathon verpasst. Ist die WM schon wieder 1 Jahr her?


----------



## Aison (26. Juni 2007)

Was haben die denn wieder geraucht, als sie den Film gedreht haben? Geht wohl auch unter Doping.... http://www.20min.ch/week/movie_trailer/?trailer=m-997


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Juni 2007)

Den muss ich schauen.  Bist du dabei Aison?


----------



## Doorslammer (27. Juni 2007)

Oh nein, wieder eine schlechte Parodie aus der Schweiz... da schau ich mir lieber Die Hard 4.0 an


----------



## smohr (27. Juni 2007)

@Doorslammer
Wieso?? ist das auch eine Parodie aus der Schweiz??


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (29. Juni 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mir eine Traumtour gegönnt:
> 
> Schötz-Wolhusen-Schüpfheim-Glaubenbühl (ca. 1600m)
> -Giswil-Brünig (ca. 1000m)
> ...



Hi Aison

Ui, fast ein 30er Schnitt, echt cool.  


Grüße
Sw-Biker


----------



## smohr (29. Juni 2007)

Für GA Training knapp genügend


----------



## Aison (29. Juni 2007)

Genau genommen war es ein >30km/h schnitt   15min gingen noch mit einem Kampf gegen einen Selectaautomaten drauf, der zwar gerne mein Geld schluckte, dafür aber nix rausrücken wollte (Getränk hats beim runterfallen verkantet)  Und da das Ding ziemlich fest mit dem Boden verschraubt war, war ein erheblicher Kraftaufwand nötig um den Kasten so zum vibrieren zu bringen, damit das Getränk doch noch ganz runterfiel.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (29. Juni 2007)

OK, das geht unter EB


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Juni 2007)

Das geht unter Fun! Ich verhaue gerne Selectas. Einmal haben mich die Bahnpolizisten in St. Gallen deswegen noch angehauen, als sie aber gesehn haben dass da was hängt hiess es nur "Also, nochmal mit Bums"!


----------



## Vazifar (2. Juli 2007)

am wochenende (samstag) auf dem parpaner rothorn (lenzerheide):

Route:    Parpaner Rothorn - Älplisee - Ifang - Innerarosa - Arosa - Mittelstation Weisshornbahn - Ochsenalp - Tschiertschen - Passugg - Chur












die tour hat "enduro" (hier aus dem forum) rekognosziert und für mein gps-gerät zusammengeklickt - es war herrlich ! *vielen dank mathias !! *


----------



## kleinerHai (2. Juli 2007)

So ein Foto macht auf der Tour auch jeder...



Ist aber auch ein herrlicher Trail...


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juli 2007)

ach war dies ein schönes wochenende  wenn doch nur dieses ziehen in den muskeln und die nachträglichen eingeschränkten bewegungen nicht wären  
auf eine art leicht verständlich, nach 7wochen DH Pause und 4wochen komplett ohne Biken 

angesagt war Wiriehorn DH Weekend zwar mit shuttelbetrieb, aber machte auch spass, so zu 4. auf der rückbank in vollmontur im lieferungswagen   

Fototechnisch war es ein desaster, da ich die CF-Speicherkarte zu hause vergass und bei der kleinen cam den akku nicht auflud     

aber zu sehen gibts trotzdem was 
[YT=Wiriehorn DH]_RqNUIO0MW4&v2[/YT]


----------



## spoony (3. Juli 2007)

Dann will ich hier nicht nachstehen mit einem Schafälplitrail - Foto. Den Bericht gibt es hier!


----------



## reissi (8. Juli 2007)

Samstag 07.07.07
Stockhorn / Walalpgrat(1809m) - "Chrümelwägen"Trail - Blumenstein (790m)


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (8. Juli 2007)

Tolle Bilder 

Mein Bike hab ich wieder und wart jetzt wieder auf two wheels und  seine Einladung auf den Pili 

Diese Woche ?


----------



## two wheels (8. Juli 2007)

Ohhh, Dean, das habe ich aber gehört....!

Dann wird dann aber nicht mehr gekniffen  Nächstes Weekend?

Habe gerade mein altes, geliebtes Arrow verkauft und hab nun nur noch ein Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (8. Juli 2007)

Das geht aber schnell, hätte auch schon Di Nachmittag Zeit 
Am Sa nur mit sehr müden Beinen


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Juli 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Habe gerade mein altes, geliebtes Arrow verkauft und hab nun nur noch ein Bike...



Boah nee, oda? 
How much $$$?


----------



## two wheels (8. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Boah nee, oda?
> How much $$$?




Was denkst, wieviel ich bekommen hab?


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Juli 2007)

Weiss nicht, schwer zu sagen. LX - XT Ausgestattet, HR Nabe am Arsch 
1000? Wer hats überhaupt genommen?


----------



## two wheels (9. Juli 2007)

Die Hinterrad-Nabe ist nicht am Arsch! Die wurde halt gebraucht, aber läuft noch 1A

700 SFR für das Bike mit einer neuen LX Kette/ Kassette. Gekauft wurde es von einem Basler, dem sein Arrow geklaut wurde... Sind halt gute Bikes...

Ich hätte es ja behalten, aber 2 Bikes.... Ne, ich widme mich jetzt ganz dem SEX 6 auch wenn ich ein paar geile Sachen mit dem Arrow machen durfte...

Bin zufrieden mit dem Preis, das Bike hätte neu 1999.- gekostet, ist ziemlich genau 1 Jahr und ich bekam es damals für ca 1200 SFR. 13 Monate biken für 500 SFR, kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## Hoshi (9. Juli 2007)

Mein Sommererlebnis 2007

Nun ja, ich bin momentan in Kanada auf einem 6-wöchigen Bike-Road-Trip. Am 4. Tag habe ich mir das Handgelenk angerisssen und nun trage ich einen Gibs... toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (9. Juli 2007)

ach du warst das, hab da was bei Traildevils gelesen, na dann Gute Besserung


----------



## two wheels (9. Juli 2007)

Na dann gute Besserung. In dem Fall hoffe ich, das Wetter is bei Euch nicht besser als bei uns, dann sollte es dir nicht allzu schwer fallen...


----------



## Hoshi (9. Juli 2007)

Danke, danke. 

Eben doch, dass Wetter war in der letzten Zeit so schön wie in den letzten 7 Wochen noch nie (war die ersten 5 Wochen in einer Sprachschule in Vancouver und es hat beinahe immer geregnet). 

Jetzt sind wir gerade in Fernie, ein Bike-Mekka. Ist echt zum heulen.


----------



## Bulldozer (9. Juli 2007)

Hoshi schrieb:


> Mein Sommererlebnis 2007
> 
> Nun ja, ich bin momentan in Kanada auf einem 6-wöchigen Bike-Road-Trip. Am 4. Tag habe ich mir das Handgelenk angerisssen und nun trage ich einen Gibs... toll...



********ndreg, was! 

Ich kann's gut mitfühlen: Ich trug dieses Jahr schon 2 Gipse, den letzten bin ich gerade vor 2 Wochen (Knochenbruch am äusseren Handrücken (Arbeitsunfall)) losgeworden und darf nochmals unter's Messer um die Drähte rauszuholen. Das verflixte 7 Jahr in diesem Jahrtausend  Dabei sollte mein neuer Hobel bald bereit zum Riden sein


----------



## Vazifar (9. Juli 2007)

gute besserung den verletzten. ich hatte dieses jahr auch schon 3 wochen bike-abstinenz am stück (wegen rückenproblemen). doch nach regen folgt sonnenschein - schau hier: (letztes wochenende in den bündner bergen)

kurz nach dem scaletta-pass: 





abfahrt von der keschhütte nach bergün:


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Juli 2007)

Deine Tochter?


----------



## Aison (10. Juli 2007)

Wirklich geniale Strecken seit ihr da gefahren 

BTW: Heute Dienstag wird auf SF1 im Club 22:20 über Doping diskutiert. Zufälligerweise kenne ich zwei der Anwesenden  Matthias Frank (junger Fahrer) und Rolf Järmann (ehem. Profi/selber Dopingsünder)


----------



## RedOrbiter (10. Juli 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> BTW: Heute Dienstag wird auf SF1 im Club 22:20 über Doping diskutiert. Zufälligerweise kenne ich zwei der Anwesenden  Matthias Frank (junger Fahrer) und Rolf Järmann (ehem. Profi/selber Dopingsünder)


Was soll uns Doping den hier interessieren - unser Mountainbikesport ist doch ein sauberer Sport  

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## hama687 (10. Juli 2007)

hab dieses Jahr das erste mal in den Alpen Urlaub gemacht, sehr schön hier ein paar Trails ps. 3 Touren ca. 170km und ca 3500~, war echt geil Meine Persöhnliche Leistung war an einem Tag 1800hm das war super aber danach ging als Kölner auch gar nichts mehr


----------



## Aison (10. Juli 2007)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Was soll uns Doping den hier interessieren - unser Mountainbikesport ist doch ein sauberer Sport



Schön wärs, aber da hab ich schon genügend gesehen. Geht zwar nicht unter Doping, aber dass da der eine oder andere Schmerzmittel wie Ponstan einwirft sieht man ab und zu mal. Dazu kommt eine Grundregel, die in unserer Gesellschaft überall gilt: wo betrogen werden kann dort wird auch betrogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (10. Juli 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> geile Bilder



Was für ne Cam ist das?


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Juli 2007)

Er hats mit Photoshop bearbeitet.


----------



## hama687 (10. Juli 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Was für ne Cam ist das?



joa rahmen, sonst keine ebv, das ist ne panasonic fz7


----------



## smohr (10. Juli 2007)

@Hoshi
Gute Besserung

@vazifar
Die Jungmanschaft fährt dir bald um die Ohren
Dann heist es... nicht immer anhalten um Bilder zu knipsen...

@hama687
wo war den des in den Dolomiten??

Edit: Burgstall...


----------



## two wheels (13. Juli 2007)

Gestern hatte ich wieder mal ein Erlebniss der besonderen Art:

War mit dem Star(r)biker (Name der Redaktion bekannt, gäll Speedy) auf dem Weg zur Fräki...

...Kurz unterhalb des Gipfels --> Kettenriss, scheiss Deore Kette! 

Auf dem DH nach Hergiswil, 1 mal auf die Schnauze --> easy, weitergefahren, 2 mal aufs Maul--> grosser Schmerz und Wunde am Knie, Schulter, Hand, Arm, wobei das Knie wieder einmal am meisten Schmerzt.
Ist ja wieder einmal typisch, da hab ich einmal die Protektoren nicht dabei und prombt hauts mich aufs Maul --> Murphys Law!

Entweder, ich hatte a.) nen schlechten Tag, b.) habs wieder mal übertrieben und mir zuviel zugemutet *oder c.) Speedy bringt Unglück* , erst recht weil er mit seinem Starbike den roten Singletrail Richtung Hergiswil zu einem Teil gefahren ist (bis wir aufgrund meiner Verletzungen die Strasse bevorzugten)

Ich fahr mit dem Fully und leg mich 2 mal hin und der Speedy fährt voll easy mit seinem Starbike... Respekt  *schämundindieeckestell* ich befürchte ich mutiere zu einem Joghurt-Biker... Tja, es zählt eben doch nicht die Kiste sondern, der, der drauf sitzt...


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Juli 2007)

Ich verweise auf deine Signatur. 
Achja, ich glaube nicht, dass du von der Fräki aus richtung Hergiswil fährst? 

Trotzdem respekt an unsern Ammu-Piesaker vom Dienst, starr da runter ist auch eine Kunst für dich...


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (13. Juli 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Tja, es zählt eben doch nicht die Kiste sondern, der, der drauf sitzt...



Ganz meine Meinung 

Das Problem bei dir war ja nur das Problem, das du nicht auf dem Bike sitzen geblieben bist 

Hoffe es schmerzt jetzt physisch und psychisch nicht zu stark. Auf alle Fälle gute Besserung.

Bitte schwärz mich betreffend Unglück bringe net z'stark a sösch wot keine meh met mer go bike  

trotz allem fand ich's cool , kenn jetzt wieder ein paar Wege mehr.

Bes es anders mol, aber de nemsch velecht gschieder Schütz met


@ammu 
Da du two wheels von deiner Idolliste gestrichen hast wegen seinen 140mm kannst du ja  mich aufnehmen


----------



## two wheels (13. Juli 2007)

@speedy

Nene, psychisch, schmerzt das nicht so  Ich weiss was ich kann und zwischendurch muss man halt auch mal wieder auf den Boden geholt werden, wenns mans übertreibt! Ich bin froh, dass ich nie wirklich dafür "bezahlen" musste *holzaläng* sondern immer relativ glimpflig davonkam.

Physisch, gehts langsam wieder. War heute schon ein wenig mühsam, das arbeiten. Jetzt weiss ich uneingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit wieder zu schätzen! 

Bis ein ander mal...


@ ammu

Ich bin überrascht, dass du nichts wegen der Deore Kette gesagt hast!  Sieht dir gar nicht ähnlich


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Juli 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> @ammu
> Da du two wheels von deiner Idolliste gestrichen hast wegen seinen 140mm kannst du ja  mich aufnehmen








 Gemacht. 



two wheels schrieb:


> @ ammu
> 
> Ich bin überrascht, dass du nichts wegen der Deore Kette gesagt hast!  Sieht dir gar nicht ähnlich



Ahjo, ganz vergessen. Weisst du mit nem Bier in der einen, der Maus in der andern in meinem zweiten Wohnzimmer  vergisst man schnell mal was.
Ich möchte nur wissen, wie du das geschafft hast?! Ich bin ~1500km mit meiner Deore gefahren, danach wurde sie wegen längung ersetzt. Tja, es liegt halt oftmals nicht am Stuhl sondern an dem, der Draufsitzt... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (13. Juli 2007)

Meine Deore Kette hat immerhin 150 km überlebt! Und ich hab sie noch nicht ausgewechselt, hab einfach das defekte Glied entfernt und die Kette neu vernietet!  Im Moment läuft es wieder...
Aber ich bezweifle stark, dass der Fehler bei mir liegt! Oder wie willst du mir das erklären?


----------



## hubabuba (13. Juli 2007)

Heute war Biketag für mich. An sich hatte ich die Riggi im Visier. Geht ja nur werktags.
Der Traum-DH ab Chänzeli, über den Seeboden und durch die Nordflanke nach Goldau war aber wohl doch noch viel zu schlammig.

Daher das Höhenmeterfressernotprogramm über Zugerberg und zweimal den Wildspitz Uphill ab Goldau und den passenden Downhill Richtung Norden und dann über den Zugerberg und die Höllgrottenschlucht zurück.

Das 2. mal die 1000hm hoch brachte mich dann doch etwas ausser Atem.  

Zusammen feine 125km und 3300hm mit geilem Alpenpanorama.  

Und morgen gehts ab Brunnen rund um den Fronalpstock. Wird sicher auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## AmmuNation (13. Juli 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Meine Deore Kette hat immerhin 150 km überlebt! Und ich hab sie noch nicht ausgewechselt, hab einfach das defekte Glied entfernt und die Kette neu vernietet!  Im Moment läuft es wieder...
> Aber ich bezweifle stark, dass der Fehler bei mir liegt! Oder wie willst du mir das erklären?



Ich sehe da drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Deine Nietstelle bei 0km war scheisse
2. Fahrfehler: Schalten unter Volllast, schräger Kettenlauf
3. Pech gehabt.


----------



## smohr (14. Juli 2007)

@hubabuba
Ich sehe, du machst dich fit für das SBM

So, heute wieder mal ne Tour gefahren

Besserstein??





Ist es der "Besserstein"?





Leider ist der Akku (6Jahre alt) nach ein paar Fotos in die "ewigen Jagdgründe"

Beznau 1+2 und das "UFO" vom PSI, unten Villigen...


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (14. Juli 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich sehe da drei Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Deine Nietstelle bei 0km war scheisse
> 2. Fahrfehler: Schalten unter Volllast, schräger Kettenlauf
> 3. Pech gehabt.



Ferndiagnosen sind nicht brauchbar 

Ich würde darauf tippen  das der Wechsel nicht sauber schaltet so wie das vorgängig mehrmals geknackst hat. 

War heute wieder auf dem Pili allein (ohne Bike) Kriens-Talstation-Fräki in 56min. rauf und in 48min. wieder runter. Musste mich runter schonen das mir nichts wehtut morgen. Mit dem Bike hinunter wäre der Spassfaktor zu Ungunsten der Zeit einiges höher gewesen


----------



## hubabuba (14. Juli 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @hubabuba
> Ich sehe, du machst dich fit für das SBM



Ja 
Die Tour heute war auch nicht schlecht. Obwohl vor und nach dem Wannentritt doch einiges zu schieben und tragen war. Entweder massiv zu steil oder im Schlamm von den Kühen unpassierbar gemacht. 
Die Landschaft um den Fronalpstock ist aber super und in der Höhe war es angenehm kühl.
Die Wetterprognose für das SBM ist im Moment aber grenzwertig bescheiden. Ab Freitag Dauerpiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (17. Juli 2007)

Ich fuhr letztes Wochenende von Dallenwil nach Engelberg über den Surenenpass runter nach Seedorf bis Bauen. Von Bauen dann mit dem Schiff zurück nach Beckenried, dann Dallenwil.

Das war wirklich eine sehr anspruchsvolle Tour, technisch für mich am obersten Niveau  Ich kann es allerdings nur empfehlen! Der Aufstieg von Engelberg auf den Surenenpass ist allerdings auch ziemlich hart und hat viele Tragpassagen. Dafür wird man mit einem schwierigen Downhill belohnt (60-90min), der über Felsen, Schnee und durch Bäche führt. Das erste mal, dass ich fast keine Kraft mehr hatte in den Oberarmen 






Mit GoogleEarth kann man sich ein gutes Bild davon machen, wenn man nach "Surenen Pass" sucht  Ziemlich felsig....

gruss
Aison


----------



## hubabuba (17. Juli 2007)

Für mich würde das also heissen: Rauf schieben, dafür aber runter auch schieben.


----------



## Vetruv (17. Juli 2007)

Die Tour hat es definitiv in  sich. Hatte mich gewundert wieviele Biker mir auf der Route begegnet sind (12 Stück).


----------



## darkie (17. Juli 2007)

Ja, diese Tour ist ziemlich beliebt. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, bevorzugen jedoch die Meisten die umgekehrte Richtung


----------



## Aison (17. Juli 2007)

Ich finde es auch seltsam, dass die Tour so beliebt war, denn sie ist wirklich schwierig und konditionell muss man schon was drauf haben. Als ich oben war (hab mich von meiner Gruppe abgesetzt), war ich zuerst ganz alleine. Nach 30min waren bestimmt so 20 Biker oben und die meisten haben nicht wirklich ausgeschaut, als könnten die da runterfahren. So wie ich es gesehen haben, haben die meisten auch alle 5m anhalten müssen ^^

Also für Normalbiker finde ich das nicht so wirklich die geeignetste Tour. Vorallem wenn man stürzt, dann stürzt man! Da kann man sich ja die schlimmsten Verletzungen holen. Für Freerider ist es aber bestimmt was lustiges, auch wenn ich nicht freiwillig einen Freerider, Enduro oder so ähnlich da hochschleppen würde


----------



## Vetruv (17. Juli 2007)

Welcher Weg runter (von Engelberg kommend) ist einfacher zu fahren?

Direkt runter nach Waldnacht oder quasi links am Hang über den Grat mit anschliessender Option runter ins Gitschital?


----------



## redblack (17. Juli 2007)

habe diese tortour einmal  vor 10 jahren gemacht, mit einem hardtail, beide seiten mehrheitlich geschoben, never again.


----------



## pisskopp (18. Juli 2007)

Klingt gut
@Darki nimmschmi mit?


----------



## Aison (18. Juli 2007)

@darkie
Ich würde schon von Engelberg aus gehen, umgekehrt ist noch blöder. Denn da läuft man ewig hoch und die Abfahrt ist relativ kurz (eben nur bis Engelberg) und ausserdem entweder Feldweg oder nicht fahrbar. Also fast zu langweilig für den äusserst harten Aufstieg...

@Vetruv
Ich weiss nicht was schwieriger ist, aber ich glaube am besten schon direkt runter (fahrbar). Irgendwann kommt dann geteerte Strasse (ebenfalls Wanderweg). Nicht diese nehmen sondern den anderen Weg über die alte "Treppe" ^^ Die ist so serpentinenartig mit vielen grossen Stufen  Unten (nach 30min) hatte ich fast den Krampf in den Armen 

@redblack
Hat einer meiner Begleiter auch gemeint, hihi 


Hier noch die entsprechenden Routen von GPS-Tracks.com
http://www.gps-tracks.com/002074.htm
http://www.gps-tracks.com/000054.htm
http://www.gps-tracks.com/002075.htm


----------



## blaubaer (19. Juli 2007)

So, das letzte Wochenende ist langsam verdaut  wurden schon lange nicht mehr so viele schöne Elemente miteinander verbunden, Wetter  , Strecken  , und heftigst DH`rocken  

3 Tage Bellwald  







und Crans Montana 






Bilder in Gross und jede menge mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (20. Juli 2007)

Geil!


----------



## smohr (21. Juli 2007)

So Leute, ich schreibs mal hier rein....

Die nächsten 3Wochen bin ich mal im Urlaub, OHNE Bike...

Wünsch euch in der Zwischenzeit "happy trails"

Die einen seh ich am NBM wieder...

und alle, die meine Handy Nr. haben... vergesst es... ich nehms nicht mit, weil
es bleibt im Geschäft...

Stefan


----------



## pisskopp (22. Juli 2007)

Wie ohne Bike???
Wie kannst Du nur, machst Du etwas andres im Leben`??
Viel Spass und geniess es, und nimm nicht wieder zu


----------



## AmmuNation (22. Juli 2007)

Jo hau rein Stefan! Ich könnte das nicht, ich musste nur schon für diese 7 Tage mein Bike mitnehmen, siehe TranZBag Thread 
War zwar alles flach (65-400NN), nur Bordsteinfahren aber trotzdem ganz lustig. 

Ausserdem war ich am www.ruhrbike-festival.de nur heute nicht, da ich um 15:57 auf meinen Zug richtung Cologne  musste. Habe die beiden fumics getroffen, Autogramme geschnorrt, erfahren dass die auch von da kommen, wo ich herkomme, bin Cannondale und Giant Bikes und Rennräder gefahren und war im grossen und ganzen ganz lustig.


----------



## Enduro (2. August 2007)

dann will ich zu dem Thread auch mal was beitragen. Ich war ein verlängertes WE im Engadin und habe zwei Freeride-Touren gemacht.
Suvrettapass und Bernina - Poschiavo - Tirana (via Col d'Anzana)

Beide Touren kann ich empfehlen, mehr Fotos auf meiner HP
Die Col d'Anzana-Tour beschert einem ca. 3700 Hm Meter Downhill (meistens allerfeinste Trails) bei nur 600 Hm Eigenleistung  

Im Val Suvretta




Col d'Anzana


----------



## Vazifar (3. August 2007)

tolle bilder enduro  ich sehe schon, es gibt wieder viel zu "tun" 

ich war die letzten zwei wochen in den sommerferien. zwar ohne bike, dafür qasi "single-seil" statt "single trail" (klettersteig).
die berge kommen dem einen- oder anderen dolomiten-erfahrenen biker vieleicht bekannt vor:






foto mit meiner frau, aufgenommen auf dem weg zum monte cristallo di mezzo (start ist bei der bahn beim tre croci-pass).
das gewässer in der bildmitte ist der dürrensee, ganz rechts (oberes drittel) erkennt man die westlichste zinne der bekannten "drei zinnen" (war ein etappenziel des giro d'italia).  das plateau links, etwa in der bildmitte ist die plätzwiese (2000 meter), ein beliebtes ziel von mountainbiketouren.


----------



## Enduro (3. August 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> tolle bilder enduro  ich sehe schon, es gibt wieder viel zu "tun"
> 
> ich war die letzten zwei wochen in den sommerferien. zwar ohne bike, dafür qasi "single-seil" statt "single trail" (klettersteig).
> die berge kommen dem einen- oder anderen dolomiten-erfahrenen biker vieleicht bekannt vor:



ich habe die Bilder in Deinem Blog schon angeschaut - wie immer Top-Bilder.
Die Dolomiten kenne ich vom Biken her bisher auch nicht, wäre aber sicher auch mal eine Reise wert.

Wenn Dich meine zwei Touren interessieren, kannst Du gerne die GPS-Daten davon haben.


----------



## AmmuNation (3. August 2007)

Enduro schrieb:


> Wenn Dich meine zwei Touren interessieren, kannst Du gerne die GPS-Daten davon haben.



 Du machst unsern Vazifar noch zum Bike-o-holic  Irgendwann hockt er mehr auf dem Bike als zu Hause, dann strahlt seine Frau auch nicht mehr so


----------



## Enduro (3. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Du machst unsern Vazifar noch zum Bike-o-holic  Irgendwann hockt er mehr auf dem Bike als zu Hause, dann strahlt seine Frau auch nicht mehr so



das ist sein Risiko  ich lese aber eben gerne seine schönen Berichte meiner Touren 
 wenn Du in Deinem Blog auch so schöne Berichte schreiben würdest, könnte ich natürlich auch Dir die GPS-Daten geben......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddieman (3. August 2007)

Die Dolomiten sind in der Tat eine Reise wert. Wir haben letzte Woche eine tolle Dolomiten-Tour gemacht. Hier ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## Aison (3. August 2007)

1. August 2007 Napf


----------



## AmmuNation (4. August 2007)

Enduro schrieb:


> wenn Du in Deinem Blog auch so schöne Berichte schreiben würdest, könnte ich natürlich auch Dir die GPS-Daten geben......



Ich Korrigiere:

"Wenn Du auch Tourenfahren würdest und ein GPS-Gerät hättest, könntest du in deinem Blog auch so schöne Berichte schreiben"
 Ich flitz lieber hoch, lass es krachen und geh wieder heim.


----------



## Enduro (4. August 2007)

OK OK - sind wir also alle froh, dass Vazifar so schöne Berichte schreibt, damit wie es krachen lassen können


----------



## swiss (4. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> 1. August 2007 Napf



Erinnert mich an:


----------



## AmmuNation (4. August 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an:



Scheiss Trafficklauer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (4. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich flitz lieber hoch, lass es krachen und geh wieder heim.




Mit einem Flitzer  möchte ich nicht Biken gehen 
und nachher kommt's mir bekannt vor,  wie bei t. w.(Name der Redaktion bekannt) lies es auf der Abfahrt auch krachen und ich zahl nachher wieder rieesige Krankenkassenprämien oder NBU

Und es heisst wieder ich bring Unglück


----------



## swiss (4. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Trafficklauer!



lol.

(ich seh' gerade: klappt's mit html?   )


----------



## AmmuNation (4. August 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Mit einem Flitzer  möchte ich nicht Biken gehen
> und nachher kommt's mir bekannt vor,  wie bei t. w.(Name der Redaktion bekannt) lies es auf der Abfahrt auch krachen und ich zahl nachher wieder rieesige Krankenkassenprämien oder NBU
> 
> Und es heisst wieder ich bring Unglück



 Naja flitzen kann ich nur mal eben auf Pfannenstil oder Uetliberg, auf dem Berg von w.t. (Name Geändert) muss ichs eher locker angehn 



swiss schrieb:


> lol.
> 
> (ich seh' gerade: klappt's mit html?   )



You suck!
1. Das ist BBCode
2. Traf - FICK - lau wird dank dieses netten Wortes dazwischen gleich Zensiert  
3. Der Trick funzt mit Arschloch, Hurensohn, Scheisse und auch mit PO******E 

@RedOrbiter: Sorry


----------



## swiss (4. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> funzt



Oh mann.


----------



## two wheels (4. August 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Mit einem Flitzer  möchte ich nicht Biken gehen
> und nachher kommt's mir bekannt vor,  wie bei t. w.(Name der Redaktion bekannt) lies es auf der Abfahrt auch krachen und ich zahl nachher wieder rieesige Krankenkassenprämien oder NBU
> 
> Und es heisst wieder ich bring Unglück



Hehe, die erwähnte Person (Name der Redaktion bekannt) war nicht beim Arzt und hat den Verband den er brauchte selber bezahlt, und nicht über die Krankenkasse abgerechnet. Im übrigen hat er eine Franchise von 1500 SFR, da er sehr, sehr selten krank ist. KK Beiträge und NBU muss er auch bezahlen.

Wieso schreibe ich eigentlich über mich selber in der 3 Person? 
Hätte ich bloss mein Hardtail behalten, mit dem hatte ich weniger Unfälle!

Übrigens, Speedy, DU BRINGST UNGLÜCK, anders kann ich mir die Anhäufung von Unfällen an diesem Tag nicht erklären


----------



## two wheels (5. August 2007)

Ein paar Bilder von Arosa! Schöne Trails, keine Bike-Verbote und sehr tolerante, freundliche Wanderer. Nette Kontakte mit einheimischen Bikern...

Tour-Bericht folgt dann irgendwann mal in meinem Blog!


----------



## Aison (5. August 2007)

Mein Sommererlebnis heute war der SPC Bern, dort hab ich mein persönlich schlechtestes Ergebnis abgeliefert  Nach der Startschlaufe hab ich einen Ausflug in einen Dornenbusch unternommen  mir selber hats zwar nix gemacht, aber das Bike hab ich dort fast nicht mehr raus gekriegt ^^ Leider hats mir das Wechselende verbogen und das degradierte meine hintere Schaltung zu einer 12-27er  Steile Anstiege waren damit unfahrbar (und von denen gab es zu hauf, insgesamt 4 Stück pro Runde (6 Runden). Naja, dank meiner Langsamkeit wurde ich überrundet und musste nur noch 5 Fahren  

Diesem Kollegen hier ist es aber viel mieser ergangen. Das Ding ist während der Fahrt einfach auseinandergebrochen!


----------



## AmmuNation (5. August 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Oh mann.



Wotsch puff 

--

Meiner einer war heute wieder mal im Zürisee (is schon ~1 Jahr her ), undzwar in der Badi Winkel. Hinfahrt mit einem frisch Gepimpten Mofa, rückfahrt mit der Strippe an einem MotoX 
Das ding muss noch aufgemacht werden 

@Aison: Schönes Hai


----------



## smohr (6. August 2007)

So... bin schon wieder zurück...
Tolle sache, viel gesehen und erlebt nach ca. 8000km(Auto!)...

Da oben mit dem Rennrad trainieren, wäre mal was! braucht man 70 Tage kein
Licht mitnehmen muss, weil die Sonne nicht untergeht

1. August 00:00


----------



## Aison (6. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (6. August 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> ... man 70 Tage kein
> Licht mitnehmen muss ...



Die 70 Tage Dunkelheit und die minus "will ich garnicht dran denken" Grad sind aber auch nicht ohne.


----------



## AmmuNation (6. August 2007)

Wow, geiles Foto 
Da muss ich auch mal hin 

Ist sicher ein cooles Erlebnis, einfach ständig Licht zu haben.


----------



## swiss (6. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wow, geiles Foto
> Da muss ich auch mal hin
> 
> Ist sicher ein cooles Erlebnis, einfach ständig Licht zu haben.



Für dich, der Du ständig im Dunkeln wandelst - bestimmt.


----------



## Darkthrone (7. August 2007)

Letzten Sonntag auf dem Jochpass-Melchsee Frutt






















Noch mehr Fotos und einen Tourenbericht findet ihr in meinem 

Blog unter: http://darkthrone.veloblog.ch/post/61/654


----------



## two wheels (7. August 2007)

Das macht ja definitiv Lust auf mehr! Da muss ich wirklich mal hin...


----------



## pisskopp (7. August 2007)

Bitte ohne Carbonrahmen!


----------



## AmmuNation (7. August 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Für dich, der Du ständig im Dunkeln wandelst - bestimmt.



... wenn ichs mir recht überlege, ein ang/b -esoffener swiss könnte auf einem Downhiller in der Stadt Zürich 24h Licht mehr brauchen als ich - ich bin ein heller


----------



## RUDO (7. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Scheiss Trafficklauer!





Aison schrieb:


>



 MEIN IBC-Avatar im 2004  
ja-ja, im web wimmelt's nur so von "Dieben"... 
 

onTopic:
der gleiche melchsee-frutt-trail wie der heute morgen gepostete von Darkthrone - super abfahrt, aber am weekend wegen der vielen wanderer nicht empfehlenswert!


----------



## Aison (7. August 2007)

@RUDO, das hab ich auch aus deinem Fotoalbum verlinkt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RUDO (7. August 2007)

Das meinte ich... Luusbueb! 
(war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint)


----------



## Darkthrone (8. August 2007)

RUDO schrieb:


> onTopic:
> der gleiche melchsee-frutt-trail wie der heute morgen gepostete von Darkthrone - super abfahrt, aber am weekend wegen der vielen wanderer nicht empfehlenswert!



Habe die Tour letzten Sonntag gefahren, auf dem "Alten Fruttweg" hatte es nicht sehr viel Rotsocken die unterwegs waren, und sie haben auch immer freundlich Platz gemacht. Die Strecke Engstlegen-Tannsee (schmaler Wanderweg) war jedoch etwas mühsam mit den vielen Leuten.


----------



## Enduro (13. August 2007)

gestern als es im Unterland noch neblig und kühl war und sich die Einen von der Streetparade erholen mussten, war ich bereits am Ritomsee bei wundershönem Wetter am Schwitzen.
Eine Tour von Airolo - Passo del Sole - Aquacalda - Camponill - Campo (Blenio) Olivone - Biasca war angesagt. 
Fazit: Sensationelle Singletrails und heftige Aufstiege (dabei 2 x ca. 200 Hm schieben / tragen) aber jeder Hm den wir rauf mussten hat sich gelohnt  

Abfahrt Passo del Sole






Abfahrt Cantonill - Campo (diese Abfahrt ist nur zu empfehlen, wer es gerne sehr steil mag und fahrtechnisch gut fährt, ansonsten gibt es einen längeren Fussmarsch)


----------



## AmmuNation (13. August 2007)

Die muss ich auch mal machen 
War schon lange nicht mehr in Biasca. Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit praktisch jedes Wochenende


----------



## Enduro (13. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Die muss ich auch mal machen
> War schon lange nicht mehr in Biasca. Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit praktisch jedes Wochenende



kannst meinen GPS-Track haben, wenn Dir das was bringt


----------



## AmmuNation (13. August 2007)

Wenn ich dein GPS-Gerät dazu kriege, dann ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro (13. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Wenn ich dein GPS-Gerät dazu kriege, dann ja



das behalte ich lieber selber


----------



## AmmuNation (13. August 2007)

Achja, mein gestriges Sommererlebnis 
SRAM Hose wollte im Wiegetritt unbedingt bekanntschaft mit dem SRAM Trigger machen... und da ich die Hose net mehr rausbekam und irgendwie absteigen musste, kehrte es halt den Lenker nach links und ich lag da 
War und ist immernoch sehr fleischig und immernoch offen  Nur der Ellbogen ist zu, der ist aber auch viel kleiner.

Prost!


----------



## hubabuba (14. August 2007)

Mit Shimano wär das ganz sicher nicht passiert.


----------



## pat (14. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> SRAM Hose wollte im Wiegetritt unbedingt bekanntschaft mit dem SRAM Trigger machen... und da ich die Hose net mehr rausbekam und irgendwie absteigen musste, kehrte es halt den Lenker nach links und ich lag da


das szenario scheint in mode zu kommen.  genau so hats vor 2 wochen meinen bruder abgelegt. schulter am a****.  



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Shimano wär das ganz sicher nicht passiert.


dochdoch. siehe oben. nur mit drehgriffen dürfte es schwieriger sein...  

gruss pat

ps: eigentlich wollte ich ja auch noch ein foto zum thema beitragen. aber irgendwie lässt mich grad mal wieder die edv im stich, der upload geht nicht...?!


----------



## Enduro (14. August 2007)

Wiegetritt ist nur was für Gümmeler und sonst ist man mit dem MTB im falschen Gelände  und Gümmeler haben keinen Schlabberlook an. Also kann es das Problem eigentlich gar nicht geben


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (14. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Achja, mein gestriges Sommererlebnis
> SRAM Hose wollte im Wiegetritt unbedingt bekanntschaft mit dem SRAM Trigger machen... und da ich die Hose net mehr rausbekam und irgendwie absteigen musste, kehrte es halt den Lenker nach links und ich lag da
> War und ist immernoch sehr fleischig und immernoch offen  Nur der Ellbogen ist zu, der ist aber auch viel kleiner.
> 
> Prost!



Scheint hier nur behaarte Neulenker im Thread zu haben 
Da fährt ja ein 3jähriger schon sicherer und kann absteigen(auch mit Schlabberlook)


----------



## Aison (14. August 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Scheint hier nur behaarte Neulenker im Thread zu haben
> Da fährt ja ein 3jähriger schon sicherer und kann absteigen(auch mit Schlabberlook)



Du bist aber böse heute  .... Starrbiker eben ....  Aber ich gehe jetzt dann auch unter die Sorte  bin gerade dran sowas hier zu ordern. Starrer geht nimmer ^^


----------



## AmmuNation (14. August 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Mit Shimano wär das ganz sicher nicht passiert.



Japsenfreak 



pat schrieb:


> das szenario scheint in mode zu kommen.  genau so hats vor 2 wochen meinen bruder abgelegt. schulter am a****.
> 
> ps: eigentlich wollte ich ja auch noch ein foto zum thema beitragen. aber irgendwie lässt mich grad mal wieder die edv im stich, der upload geht nicht...?!



Ich fühle mit ihm.. 
Probiers nochmal mit dem Upload...



Enduro schrieb:


> Wiegetritt ist nur was für Gümmeler und sonst ist man mit dem MTB im falschen Gelände  und Gümmeler haben keinen Schlabberlook an. Also kann es das Problem eigentlich gar nicht geben



Wiegetritt ist nötig wenn ich auf einem steilen Stück schnell weg will (nämlich Heim...) und dementsprechend auch weit nach vorne lehne... war aber auch saumüde, unkonzentriert, ist ja sonst alles Routine.
Ich kann mich mit engen CC-Pellen nicht anfreunden. Darum Schlabberlook. 
Problem gelöst.



Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Scheint hier nur behaarte Neulenker im Thread zu haben
> Da fährt ja ein 3jähriger schon sicherer und kann absteigen(auch mit Schlabberlook)



... sagt der Dauerwellenträger 
Das Neulenker hab ich überhört 
Weiss nicht ob ein 3 Jähriger im Wiegetritt mit SRAM X-9 fährt? Wenn ja: Ich möchte tauschen und als 3 Jähriger auch sowas haben


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (15. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob ein 3 Jähriger im Wiegetritt mit SRAM X-9 fährt?



Aber er fährt


----------



## AmmuNation (15. August 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Aber er fährt



Und ich rase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (18. August 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Und ich rase.



Dies ist mir heute auch passiert 

War mit 3 Postangestellten am Postathlon in Huttwil und betätigte mich mit meinem Hardtail(ein echtes ohne Vorderradfederung) als MTBiker.
War seit ich mit Wheels mal gegangen war nie mehr länger als mein Arbeitsweg(2,5km)unterwegs und hab da gleich die 2beste Zeit gefahren, auf einer Strecke mit viel Kies, Sumpflöchern, Wiesenabfahrten und Richtungswechseln wo man wie viele behaupten eine gute Kontraktion braucht. 

Jetzt bin ich aber müde, bin anschliessend noch nach hause gefahren und musste unterwegs noch einen neuen Hinterpneu besorgen, da der alte eine Beule bekam, weil er der Felge entlang ausgerissen hat. Aber was soll's, morgen ist um 6:30Uhr Besammlung beim Verkehrshaus in Luzern um  auf der Marathonstrecke zu trainieren. Geschwindigkeit 6min. pro km Wenn jemand mitkommen will 


@wheels: Postathlon wo warst du? War wohl ein B-Post-Anlass


----------



## Aison (18. August 2007)

Heute wollte ich mal den Ächerlipass befahren mit dem RR, hab den gestern zufällig noch per GoogleEarth entdeckt. Gesagt getan und das ist dabei rausgekommen:





Vom Glaubenbielenpass runter hatte ich mit 80kmh nen Platzer des Schlauches im Vorderrad (wahrscheinlich Durchschlag). Da ist mir fast das Herz in die Eier runtergerutsch..... vorallem gerade vor einer Kurve.... hossa war das knapp, konnte noch genügend abbremsen um die Kurve noch zu kriegen.

Vom Ächerlipass runter (sehr schmale Strasse) hab ich ein Auto aufgeholt. Vater am Steuer, Mutter daneben und kleines Kind schaute hinten raus. Ich war klar schneller, also hab ich bei einer übersichtlichen Geraden zum Überholen angesetzt - da fängt doch dieser Spinner an Zickzack zu fahren. Ich kam unmöglich vorbei. Also wartete ich einfach bis zur nächsten Kurve, "dort kommt er unmöglich so schnell rum wie ich, ausserdem wird er ja wohl nicht die Kurve schneiden (wegen allfälligem Gegenverkehr)", dachte ich. Falsch, ich gehe klar schneller in die Kurve und setze innen zum überholen an. Da fängt das Arsch doch wieder an mich abzudrängen. Die nächsten Kurven fuhr der wie ein Selbstmörder. Vollgas auf jede Kurve zu, mit quitschenden Räder rum! Die Kurven waren völlig unübersichtlich und Kreuzen nicht möglich! Bei Gegenverkehr 100% nen Frontalen.... oder bei ausrutschen die Felsen runter....

Ich weiss ja nicht was das Problem war, die meisten Autos dort bremsen sogar ab, so dass man mit dem RR überholen kann. Aber dieser Spinner riskierte das Leben seiner Tochter und Frau. Genützt hat es ihm nichts, überholt hab ich trotzdem (Gegenverkehr in der Geraden hat ihn zu nem Vollbremser gezwungen).

Dasselbe ist mir nochmals vom Bürgenstock runter passiert. Das ist eine breite Strasse mit Mittelstreifen. Ich wollte links auf die Gegenfahrbahn um zu überholen (sehr übersichtlich), also keine Gefahr. Da fährt der andere auch ohne Grund nach links und will mich abdrängen (ohne Grund, irgendwas rief er noch aus seiner Karre). Kurz kräftig in die Pedalen und auf nen 80er und ich war vorbei. Danach hab ich ihn nicht mehr gesehen, so schnell kam er nicht um die nächsten Kurven, ich schon ^^.

gruss
Aison


----------



## RedOrbiter (19. August 2007)

@aison
Da kann ich mich nur fragen wer der grössere Spinner war - du oder der/die Autofahrer? 
Entschuldige meine Anmerkung - Da muss man halt einfach drüber stehen und Ruhe bewahren. Vielleicht eine oder zwei Minuten ruhig warten und dann auf freier Strecke gemütlich zu Tale segeln... Du wirst staunen wie relaxt man unten ankommt.

Die Problematik kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor - einfach mit anderen Beteiligten -genannt Biker und Wandersleute...

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Aison (19. August 2007)

Ich blieb relativ ruhig, nur jedesmal wenn ich zu überholen versuchte fing er an Zickzack zu fahren. Oder um es mit Biker/Wanderer zu vergleichen: Ist etwa dasselbe wie du Wanderer siehst, ihnen ausweichst und der Wanderer absichtlich in den Weg steht - am besten noch mit ausgebreiteten Armen, so dass du auch ja nicht durchkommst. Achja, und seine Kinder weist er an, sich ebenfalls wagemutig in den Weg zu stellen.

Der Autofahrer wollte schlicht und einfach nicht, dass ich überholen kann und zwar unter allen Umständen, da hätte ich 1-2min oder 15min warten können. Der gehört ganz klar zur Kategorie: Lass uns ein Rennen an der Ampel starten.


----------



## smohr (19. August 2007)

War gestern auch mal wieder mit dem Renner unterwegs, musste ihn vorher noch etwas abstauben
Lockere Runde(vom Puls her gesehen) dem Rhein entlang nach
Kaiseraugst-Liestal-Magden-Aarau und zurück....
So nach 4Wochen Pause ganz schön anstregend... hab fast 7h gebraucht.

@Aison, RedOrbiter
Leider gibts es immer mehr Leute im Strassenverkehr, die da eigentlich nicht
hingehören. Mich hat gestern einer runter von der Salhöhe Richtung Aarau
ganz toll vorbeigelassen, hat sogar Blinker gestellt und der war auch mit Familie unterwegs. Das bei Aison geht schon unter Nötigung, aber lassen wir das Thema lieber, hat eh kein Sinn....


----------



## AmmuNation (19. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich blieb relativ ruhig, nur jedesmal wenn ich zu überholen versuchte fing er an Zickzack zu fahren.



Ganz einfach:
Falls du ein Videohandy hast (glaub ich nicht bei dir, der du so selten diese Technologie benutzt  ) aufnehmen und den Bullen vorführen - und wenn das nicht geht, einfach die Nummer aufschreiben und anzeigen gehn. Kost dich ja nix, einfach mal probieren. Und wnen du nicht durchkommst, hartnäckig dranbleiben, dass dieses Arsch rankommt.

Habe gestern auch wieder tolle dinge erlebt auf der Autobahn - Leute die dir direkt am Arsch kleben etc...
(Nein ich war NICHT mit dem Bike da  )

Autoprüfungen müssen schwerer werden.


----------



## swiss (19. August 2007)

Frage: 

Seit wann sind einspurige Fahrzeuge in Kurven zweispurigen überlegen?


----------



## blaubaer (19. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Oder um es mit Biker/Wanderer zu vergleichen: Ist etwa dasselbe wie du Wanderer siehst, ihnen ausweichst und der Wanderer absichtlich in den Weg steht - am besten noch mit ausgebreiteten Armen, so dass du auch ja nicht durchkommst. Achja, und seine Kinder weist er an, sich ebenfalls wagemutig in den Weg zu stellen.



??? 

ist bei mir in meinen 17jahren biken noch nie vorgekommen  , 
dann liegts wohl an dir ...


----------



## AmmuNation (19. August 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Seit wann sind einspurige Fahrzeuge in Kurven zweispurigen überlegen?



Seit es zweispurige Fahrzeuge gibt, die nicht Platt sind wie eine Flunder und dementsprechen an der Strasse kleben. Und vor allem, seit es leicht geneigte Kurven gibt, in welchen man sich schön reinlegen kann, was die Family-Vans (noch?) nicht können.

Pfifeli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (19. August 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Frage:
> Seit wann sind einspurige Fahrzeuge in Kurven zweispurigen überlegen?


Seitdem der Schwerpunkt der normalen Autos höher ist und die ihn nicht nach unten verlagern können wie ein Zweiradfahrer? Ich weiss ja nicht, wieviel du mit dem RR Pässe fährst, aber die Erfahrung, dass ein RR in engen Passkurven viel schneller ist als ein Auto (bei gleicher Risikobereitschaft!) ist wohl nicht nur mir aufgefallen.



blaubaer schrieb:


> ist bei mir in meinen 17jahren biken noch nie vorgekommen  dann liegts wohl an dir ...


Ist mir auch noch nie passiert, hab allgemein noch fast gar nie Probleme mit Wanderer gehabt. Und wenn mal ein alter Knacker was rumgemotzt hat, hab ich angehalten und ihn angesprochen  Meine Beschreibung mit den Wanderer war nur übertragen vom Verhalten des Autofahrers, also fiktiv (wegen Redblacks Vergleich MTBler<>Wanderer, RR<>Autos).


----------



## blaubaer (19. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ist mir auch noch nie passiert, hab allgemein noch fast gar nie Probleme mit Wanderer gehabt. Und wenn mal ein alter Knacker was rumgemotzt hat, hab ich angehalten und ihn angesprochen  Meine Beschreibung mit den Wanderer war nur übertragen vom Verhalten des Autofahrers, also fiktiv (wegen Redblacks Vergleich MTBler<>Wanderer, RR<>Autos).



ok, dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Eddieman (20. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Seitdem der Schwerpunkt der normalen Autos höher ist und die ihn nicht nach unten verlagern können wie ein Zweiradfahrer? Ich weiss ja nicht, wieviel du mit dem RR Pässe fährst, aber die Erfahrung, dass ein RR in engen Passkurven viel schneller ist als ein Auto (bei gleicher Risikobereitschaft!) ist wohl nicht nur mir aufgefallen.



Dass ein RR in einer Passabfahrt schneller ist als ein Auto, hat gar nichts mit dem Schwerpunkt zu. 
Der Grund ist einfach der, dass man mit einem einspurigen RR durch Kurven schneiden einen grösseren Radius fahren kann als mit einem breiten Auto.
Auch mit einem Motorrad hat man in den Kurven keine Chance gegen ein Auto, dafür hat man auf der Geraden die bessere Beschleunigung, meistens auf jeden Fall.....

Ach ja, bin dieses WE den Grand Raid gefahren, lange Strecke. War noch happig. Mit meiner Zeit bin ich allerdings nicht so recht glücklich, aber was solls, schee war trotzdem.


----------



## pat (20. August 2007)

so wechselhaft wie dieser sommer, so verschieden die impressionen. aber beides hat was für sich. 

gruss pat 

surenen:




riemenstalden:


----------



## kis_omdh (20. August 2007)

ja aber hallo!!  

da kommt laune auf. wo ist das zweite bild (riemenstalden) entstanden? resp. wie sah deine tour aus? oder is das etwa ein geheimnis 

gibts noch mehr bilder? vor allem in action


----------



## Aison (20. August 2007)

Welche Seite vom Surenenpass bist runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (20. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Welche Seite vom Surenenpass bist runter?


attinghausen. wir sind kurz unterhalb des passes links weg quer durch die geröllhalden, dann alles der krete folgend bis zum brüsti, dort mittagessen, dann einen trail runter nach attinghausen, mit der seilbahn nochmals hoch und das bockitobel runter.  

richtung engelberg runter scheint mir mässig lohnend, habs aber noch nie gemacht. zuerst längere zeit steil und mühsam bike zum pass hochschieben, danach auf (zu) leichtem trail zu wenig weit bergab, so würd ichs einschätzen. dann lieber andersrum.  
ich hab keinen biker gesehen, der die tour richtung engelberg gemacht hat. alle andern waren in 'unsere' richtung unterwegs. sind dann aber vom pass direkt runter und auf dem strässlein richtung waldnachterseeli.

gruss pat


----------



## Enduro (20. August 2007)

pat schrieb:


> attinghausen. wir sind kurz unterhalb des passes links weg quer durch die geröllhalden, dann alles der krete folgend bis zum brüsti, dort mittagessen, dann einen trail runter nach attinghausen, mit der seilbahn nochmals hoch und das bockitobel runter.
> 
> richtung engelberg runter scheint mir mässig lohnend, habs aber noch nie gemacht. zuerst längere zeit steil und mühsam bike zum pass hochschieben, danach auf (zu) leichtem trail zu wenig weit bergab, so würd ichs einschätzen. dann lieber andersrum.
> ich hab keinen biker gesehen, der die tour richtung engelberg gemacht hat. alle andern waren in 'unsere' richtung unterwegs. sind dann aber vom pass direkt runter und auf dem strässlein richtung waldnachterseeli.
> ...



das sieht wie eine meiner nächste Touren aus   so ein Bild macht an


----------



## Aison (20. August 2007)

jop, diese Tour hab ich auch schon gemacht, aber mit dem CC bike  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3888468&postcount=393


----------



## Enduro (20. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> jop, diese Tour hab ich auch schon gemacht, aber mit dem CC bike  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3888468&postcount=393



naja, ist noch offen mit welchem Bike, alledings wohl eher nicht mit dem CC


----------



## Aison (20. August 2007)

würd ich auch nicht, wenn ich die Auswahl hätte  Aber dummerweise kann ich "nur" zwischen 2 Hardtails, 1 Fully (aber auch eher race) und bald einem Crosserli wählen  Hab mir schon mal überlegt was freeride mässiges zuzulegen, aber ich glaube ich würde es einfach zu wenig nutzen.


----------



## smohr (20. August 2007)

Kauf den Freerider!!...





Kannst das Racefully dann mir schenken


----------



## swiss (20. August 2007)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Dass ein RR in einer Passabfahrt schneller ist als ein Auto, hat gar nichts mit dem Schwerpunkt zu.
> Der Grund ist einfach der, dass man mit einem einspurigen RR durch Kurven schneiden einen grösseren Radius fahren kann als mit einem breiten Auto.
> Auch mit einem Motorrad hat man in den Kurven keine Chance gegen ein Auto, dafür hat man auf der Geraden die bessere Beschleunigung, meistens auf jeden Fall.....



Ich hab Aisons Pass auf Google Earth angeschaut - ich seh nur 2-3 Haarnadeln...


----------



## Aison (20. August 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Ich hab Aisons Pass auf Google Earth angeschaut - ich seh nur 2-3 Haarnadeln...


Und ich dafür 20-30 enge Kurven....


----------



## AmmuNation (20. August 2007)

Das letzte Bild sieht nach spass aus, marsupilami


----------



## Aison (20. August 2007)

Völlig OT, aber falls jemand mal ein Flugzeug braucht, in der Gegend könnt ihr welche abholen: 32°09'16.21"N 110°49'47.67"W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (20. August 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Völlig OT, aber falls jemand mal ein Flugzeug braucht, in der Gegend könnt ihr welche abholen: 32°09'16.21"N 110°49'47.67"W



wer will ne F-111?

Swissair hat auch noch einige dort...


----------



## Vazifar (20. August 2007)

Gestern am "Hergiswil am Napf Bike Marathon":


----------



## Aison (20. August 2007)

@Vazifar wirklich schönes Wetter am Sonntag  Mein Bruder war auch dabei  Ich habe bisschen die Beine hochgelagert


----------



## swiss (21. August 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


>



Das perfekte Werbebild für Salzstängeli.


----------



## AmmuNation (21. August 2007)

Hmh nice one... you're right


----------



## hubabuba (22. August 2007)

Am Wochenende habe ich bemerkt, dass die Verfasser der Singletrail Maps unter einem schwarzen Trail mit Prädikat "anspruchsvoll", nämlich dem Gratweg des Lägeren, eine Kletterpartie mit Bike als unhandlichem Ballast verstehen.
Ab Hochwacht noch fahrbar, wurde es immer verblockter und schliesslich zu einer echten Gratwanderung ohne den Hauch einer Chance auch nur einen Meter fahren zu können. Schliesslich besteht der Lägeren aus 70-Grad gekippten Kalksteinschichten und der Hardcoreteul des Grats ist 20cm breit und fällt nach Norden 10-15m senkrecht und nach Süden 70Grad steil mit kackschmalen Tritten ab.
Für die (freundlichen) Wanderer waren wir zu Recht die Lachnummer des Tages.
Den Hinweis, dass es nach dem Burghorn noch schlimmer wird und Passagen mit Stahlseilsicherung kommen taten wir als Scherz ab. Denkste ...
Nach der ersten adrenalingetränkten Balancenummer mit Stahlseilsicherung war Schulz. Die nächste Abzweigung links runter war unser. 
smohr und andere Locals werden natürlich die Augen verdrehen...
Zum Glück entsprach der Rest der Runde unseren Erwartungen und war vor Allem: fahrbar.

Für trittsichere, schwindelfreie Biker, die ihr geliebtes Bike gerne durch die Landschaft tragen ein absolutes Muss.


----------



## smohr (22. August 2007)

Also von Hochwacht bis Burghorn ist noch einiges mit "guter" Technik fahrbar.
Hat aber schon ein paar schiebe oder Tragpassagen.Beim Burghorn etwa 50 Meter Tragpassage,
dann bis Wettinger-Horn eigentlich alles fahrbar.
Ab da, sollte man links(Richtung Süden) runter. Weil dann wirds wircklich unfahrbar...

Auf meiner Singletrailmap(April2000) steht da sowieso "Lägern-Gratweg: unfahrbar" und das ist auch so...
der Rest bis Hochwacht steht "radikal"aber mit tragen gehts natürich


----------



## AmmuNation (22. August 2007)

Smohr, nimmst mich auch mal dahin mit? Ich kann kaum glauben dass das Hügeli tatsächlich Hochalpine Action zu bieten hat...


----------



## Vazifar (22. August 2007)

die strecke über den lägerngrat ist die tollste wanderung hier in der gegend die ich kenne. mit dem mountainbike würde ich die aber nicht empfehlen. da gibts nach meiner meinung genug andere tolle trails rund um die lägern.

sieht zwar stellenweise schon so aus:





dieses bild trifft den charakter des lägernggrates aber besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (23. August 2007)

Auch das 2. Bild zeigt eine noch eher harmlose Passage.

@smohr
Vom Burghorn Richtung Westen geht es auf dem Grat selbst absolut unfahrbar weiter. Meinst Du mit "eigentlich alles fahrbar" den Weg der dort nach unten abgezweigt ist?


----------



## AmmuNation (29. August 2007)

Mein heutiges Sommererlebnis war nicht so sommerlich.


----------



## olexex (29. August 2007)

Heute wars ja wieder mal voll sonnenschein.
Musste natürlich mit dem sommertenue auf den üezgi ne Feierabendtour machen. 
War herrlich... endlich mal keine Wanderer
Na ja das nächste mal nehm ich wohl lieber ein Regenschutz mit, war schon saukalt.


----------



## Aison (29. August 2007)




----------



## AmmuNation (2. September 2007)

Selber Spinner, wer putzt schon sein Bike!


----------



## blaubaer (2. September 2007)

erlebniss der etwas anderen art von heute 

*Platten, Pech und Pannen*






1. bei Bärenlöcher, eine volle packung schlamm erwischt

2."flieg(ich mit Bike)-peng(stein)-schlitz-pfüüss-flapflapflap" und platt war er inkl. delle in der felge 

3."stein-ausweich-wurzel-flieg(ich ohne Bike)-pfüüüssss" nur der pneu etwas verrutscht das StansNoTubes erledigte den rest, pumpen war aber trotzdem angesagt

4.lästiger strauch, aber dutzende dieser blütensamen an handschuhen trikot hosen und socken, man bekommt sie nicht nur kaum weg es jukkt auch noch höllisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (2. September 2007)

Cool, da hattest du Action...
Die hatte ich heute auch, viel Geschwindigkeit, ausnahmsweise aber ohne Bike und Auto sondern auf der Kartbahn Wohlen.
Viel Geld und Benzin ist geflossen, wir fandens aber lustig und wer hat wohl den Tages-Streckenrekord mit 4 Sek vorsprung aufgestellt? Klar, ich...


----------



## hubabuba (3. September 2007)

Gestern mal Aisons Hausberg, den Napf, "gemacht". Der Schlussanstieg hat es uphill-fahrtechnisch wirklich in sich. Wenn Aison den wirklich hochfährt, wie er ja behauptet, dann Respekt.
Ansonsten, für meinen Geschmack zuviel Wanderer ...


----------



## Aison (3. September 2007)

Am Sonntag geht man auch nicht auf den Napf  Ausserdem muss man halt die Trails befahren wo keine Wanderer sind (die gibts tatsächlich). Viele kenne ich schon, aber leider noch nicht alle. Der Schlussanstieg ist bis auf die Betonstufe eigentlich absolut kein problem für mich. Die Stufe selber schaft man nur, wenn man mit genügend Speed kommt. Das ist allerdings relativ schwierig, weil es wie gesagt sau steil ist ^^ Bei trockenen Verhältnissen und guter Kondition gehts aber.

Ansonsten ist das Napfgebiet riesig, d.h. man muss ja nicht direkt auf den Napf selber. Gibt noch paar Gipfel die ähnlich hoch sind und wo viel weniger Leute anzutreffen sind. Leider ist das ganze bisschen unübersichtlich, alleine auf eigene Faust wenn man sich nicht auskennt, ist halt bisschen problematisch. Die Singletrailmaps geben nämlich nicht viel her.


----------



## hubabuba (3. September 2007)

Dachte ich mir.
Wir haben eine Standardroute mit viel Asphalt gemacht. Ich war nur Mitfahrer. Landschaftlich trotzdem sehr schön. Und die Einheimischen sind recht zutraulich und putzig.

BTW: Ich habe am Ende hochgeschoben. Natürlich nur weil es nass war und nicht wegen der fehlenden Kondition um das Tempo aufrechtzuerhalten. 

Dafür vorher so einen Jungspund im regional obligatorischen Stöcklioutfit versägt. Er wollte unsere Altherrenrunde mit einem leicht gönnerhaften Kommentar in einem steilen Uphill überholen. Da kam ich nicht umhin doch mal Gas zu geben. Ansonsten bin ich brav im Pulk mitgezuckelt und habe die Gegend genossen.


----------



## Aison (3. September 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Landschaftlich trotzdem sehr schön. Und die Einheimischen sind recht zutraulich und putzig.


In der Tat  Die Leute dort sind im grossen und ganzen sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber Biker. Dort hatte ich jetzt wirklich noch nie Ärger mit jemandem. Aber ist halt so, die Berner und Luzerner-Hinterländer sind einfach gemütlicher als die Zürcher


----------



## two wheels (3. September 2007)

Naja, die meisten Zürcher nehmen auch nur Ihre überteuerten Bikes/ RR aus dem Keller um damit in den nächsten Spunten zu fahren... (musst Dich jetzt nicht gleich angepisst fühlen Ammu )


----------



## bruckma (3. September 2007)

Hatte heute mal wieder Zeit ein bisschen Biken zu gehen.

Berner Oberland ist doch schön. Wenig Wanderer, herrliche Trails. Nur leider immer mit viel Gebuckel.

Dafür ist dann die Abfahrt um so schöner. 1500hm am Stück technischer Singletrail. Musste aber ein paar Pausen machen, da  meine Scheiben schon fast glühten.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## blaubaer (3. September 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Und die Einheimischen sind recht zutraulich und putzig.



  wenn das doch nur überal so wär ...  



bruckma schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder:



schicke bilder  
aber bei solchen stellen komm ich nie zum knipsen, da würd ich voll im rausch durchziehen, vorallem wenn ich alleine unterwegs wär/bin ... 

heute reichte es mir gerade noch die abgebrochene runde von gestern zu beenden, bevor der regen kam  

und so langsam ist`s fertig mit sommer, wenn man den wetterbericht von dieser woche anschaut


----------



## Aison (3. September 2007)

@bruckma: Wo genau ist das?

@blaubaer
achwas  Letztes jahr konnte man auch bis mitte November kurz fahren  Kann dieses Jahr auch wieder passieren.


----------



## bruckma (3. September 2007)

Ist auf dem Niesen.

Ja letztes Jahr war ich auch noch im Januar Biken. Wenn aber am Di/Mi Schnee bis 1500m kommt....

Musste teilweise anhalten. Musste immer wieder Wasser über meine 160er Scheibchen giessen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (5. September 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten Zürcher nehmen auch nur Ihre überteuerten Bikes/ RR aus dem Keller um damit in den nächsten Spunten zu fahren... (musst Dich jetzt nicht gleich angepisst fühlen Ammu )



Tu ich auch nicht.
1. Ich bin kein Stadtzürcher (zum Glück  )
2. Ich nehme ein Bike nicht für den Spunten sondern für nach Herrliberg, wo ein Auto oder je nach gusto Töff bereitsteht, welches mich in den Spunten bringt - also kein Direkttransfer mit Bike 
3. Ich habe eine *Tief*garage, kein Kellerchen oder eine Anfängergarage auf Erdbodenniveau 

@swiss:
Was hälst du von Standardmässig verbauten Toyota Hupen?


----------



## Aison (5. September 2007)

Ich habe mir heute Nachmittag bisschen Zeit genommen und mal meinen CX01 Rahmen mit paar Komponenten bestückt. Ein Problem gibts noch und zwar die Halterung des vorderen Bremskabels. Sie ist am Schaft zwischen den Spacern befestigt. Das hat zur Folge, dass ich einen relativ hohen Spacerturm habe. Da muss irgend eine andere Lösung hin.
Auch der Winkel Oberrohr/Vorbau sieht seltsam aus auf dem Bild. Das Oberrohr ist fallend (beim anderen RR ist er steigend). Deswegen meint man, der Vorbau sei nach oben gerichtet. Und deswegen ist der Sattel auch relativ tief. Ein kleinerer Rahmen wäre dann aber wieder zu kurz ausgefallen.


----------



## blaubaer (6. September 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ein Problem gibts noch und zwar die Halterung des vorderen Bremskabels. Sie ist am Schaft zwischen den Spacern befestigt. Das hat zur Folge, dass ich einen relativ hohen Spacerturm habe. Da muss irgend eine andere Lösung hin.



Nokonhüllen könnten ev das problem lösen, damit sind engere radien möglich und der spacerturm würde nicht so hoch ausfallen ...


----------



## hubabuba (6. September 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Auch der Winkel Oberrohr/Vorbau sieht seltsam aus auf dem Bild. Das Oberrohr ist fallend (beim anderen RR ist er steigend). Deswegen meint man, der Vorbau sei nach oben gerichtet. Und deswegen ist der Sattel auch relativ tief. Ein kleinerer Rahmen wäre dann aber wieder zu kurz ausgefallen.



Wenn die Längenverhältnisse Arme/Beine/Rumpf denen eines Orang Utan ähneln gestaltet sich die Suche nach einem passenden Velorahmen mitunter schwierig.


----------



## Aison (6. September 2007)

Der muss so hochgezogen sein, damit man das Teil richtig tragen kann, hab ich heute rausgefunden. Damit erreicht man ein möglichst grosses Dreieck. Ist ja schliesslich ein Querrahmen. Und deswegen gibts auch am Unterrohr keine Befestigung für einen Bidonhalter, sondern nur am Sattelrohr. Würde auch keinen Sinn machen, denn man befestigt sowieso kein Bidon dort, damit man mit dem Ellenbogen richtig schnell rein/raus kommt.


Diese beiden Räder stehen zum Verkauf:





Bei Interesse PM


----------



## AmmuNation (6. September 2007)

Oh mann, Aison... deine Signatur


----------



## Darkthrone (7. September 2007)

Gestern war ich wieder mal zu Fuss im Pilatusmassiv unterwegs.

Als ich von der Alp Tümli (Alpnacher Seite) gerade hoch auf den Grat zwischen Tomlishorn und Widderfeldstock gestiegen bin habe ich schon im Aufstieg bemerkt, dass auf dem Grat etwa 7 Steinböcke zu erkennen sind. Oben angekommen waren die Böcke immer noch gemütlich am Sonnenbaden. Ich lief ihnen etwas entgegen, um etwas grössere Fotos von den Tieren zu erhalten. Ich kam näher und näher und die Tiere zeigten keine Anstallten sich zu verziehen. Ich konnte mich bis auf 3 Metern an die Steinböcke annähern  

So etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Der kürzeste Abstand zu einem Bock in freier Natur war mal ca. 15 Meter und auch nur weil der Wind gegen mich stand und er mich nicht kommen sah. Zusätzlich haben ich im Tobel bei der Alp Tümli noch 3 Gruppen Gemsen beobachten können, waren alle zusammen sicher etwa 30 Tiere.


Hier mal ein, zwei Fotos welche daraus entstanden sind:


----------



## hubabuba (7. September 2007)

Vieleicht sind das ja ausgestopfte Exemplare, die für Touristen aufgestellt wurden.


----------



## kis_omdh (7. September 2007)

gestern bei einer ausfahrt mit dem rennrad mein handy verloren  irgendwie hat das ding sich aus der trikottasche befreit und ist auf die strasse gehüpft, ohne dass ich etwas bemerkte.

heute hab ichs wiederbekommen  , dem ehrlichen finder tausend dank! offenbar hab ichs bei einer abfahrt verloren, an der stelle war ich sicher mit mehr als vierzig sachen unterwegs. bin überrascht wie wenig schaden das doch verursacht... zwei ecken etwas angerauht wie auf dem bild zu sehen, sonst nichts! (also wenn ich mich auf asphalt hinlege sieht das dann hinterher anders aus)





und weil diese strassenfahrerei auf dauer auch kein zustand ist bin ich ab morgen für eine woche auf graubünden-tour. wünsche allen andern viel spass bei der arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (8. September 2007)

Jaja, ich habe auch ein Monika*. Ich hasse diese Marke, von Handygeneration zu Handygeneration wird die Software verbuggter, die Fertigung des Gerätes schlampiger etc... das nächste wird wohl ein Pony Petterson*, auch wenn es Menü- und SMS-Schreibselmässig eine umstellung sein wird.

Zu etwas anderem:
Gestern hab ich mir meine Speichen gebunden und gelötet und denk, das hat sich gelohnt, vor allem hats mich nur 6 Bier gekostet 
Ausserdem habe ich nun eine fähigkeit erworben, die nicht viele haben - und obendrauf gebundene Laufräder, was noch viel weniger Leute haben 
Die Steifigkeit nach dem Gebastel zu überprüfen stellte sich übrigens dank 3 Liter Bier und der Uhrzeit 00:10 als äusserst schwierig dar.

Das Monika* Foto ist nicht sehr toll geworden, aber erkennen tut mans. 

(* Namen aus Werberechtlichen gründen geändert)


----------



## Monsterwade (8. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Zu etwas anderem:
> Gestern hab ich mir meine Speichen gebunden und gelötet und denk, das hat sich gelohnt, vor allem hats mich nur 6 Bier gekostet


Und was soll das bringen, ausser einem dicken Kopf  

Morgen gehts mit dem Renner nach Erstfeld. Da ist Tag 
der offenen Baustelle. http://www.alptransit.ch
Sollte man eigentlich mit dem Bike hin, sind aber 52km
von mir aus. Das mach ich dann doch lieber mit dem Renner.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Aison (8. September 2007)

Ich war heute mal das Crosserli testen und zwar im Napfgebiet  Ist gar nicht so einfach, so ganz ohne Federung und mit RR Lenker, vorallem das Bremsen ist sehr mühsam. Und steile Steigungen sind auch schwierig, trotz RR Compact Kurbel und 27er Kassette. Da bleibt man oft fast stehen


----------



## AmmuNation (8. September 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen, ausser einem dicken Kopf
> 
> Morgen gehts mit dem Renner nach Erstfeld. Da ist Tag
> der offenen Baustelle. http://www.alptransit.ch
> ...



1. Steifigkeit 

2. Hmh, da geh ich vielleicht auch hin


----------



## michi220573 (9. September 2007)

Zwei Wochen Saanenland - gerade beendet:

Bilder 1-2 Les Diablerets
Bild 3 Sanetsch
Bild 4 Gandlouenegrat
Bild 5 Dorfflüe


----------



## AmmuNation (9. September 2007)

Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (9. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Zu etwas anderem:
> Gestern hab ich mir meine Speichen gebunden und gelötet und denk, das hat sich gelohnt



was man nicht alles macht für sein bike  
hatte diese woche auch eine schraubersession an meinem Ellsi, fällig waren am hinterbau neue lager, nach 3 jahren auch kein wunder dass da sich nicht mehr viel drehte 
zudem wurde noch der umwerfer und die kabelhüllen gewechselt, welche mir nach etlichen schlammfahrten das schalten erschwerten 








michi220573 schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen Saanenland - gerade beendet:
> 
> Bilder 1-2 Les Diablerets
> Bild 3 Sanetsch
> ...



schade dass die bilder so klein sind  
im fotoalbum wären sie grösser  


noch was von heute, nach dem es mir ja letzte woche nach diversen missgeschicken und pannen die tour vermasselte, startete ich heute zum erneuten versuch, am ende 70km in 5h abgestrampelt mit schönen trailpassagen, z.b. vom Metzerlenchrüz bis Blattenpass und Eggflue bis Grelligen und Gempen via Hochjming nach hause 






von den temperaturen her ist es so langsam fertig mit sommer, musste ich heute festellen


----------



## michi220573 (9. September 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> schade dass die bilder so klein sind
> im fotoalbum wären sie grösser
> ...



Stimmt, aber die Bilder wurden mit dem Handy mit 2 Megapixel aufgenommen. Da lohnte es sich nicht, sie ins Fotoalbum zu laden. Bessere und größere und vor allem noch viel mehr Bilder wird es bald auf einer neuen Webseite geben. Dazu müssen wir aber noch von allen fünf Beteiligten die Fötöli einsammeln und sortieren.

Ihr Schweizer habt's schon richtig gut. Ich muss jedes Jahr extra Urlaub nehmen, Ihr könnt jeden Tag solche Trails fahren


----------



## AmmuNation (9. September 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> was man nicht alles macht für sein bike
> [...]
> von den temperaturen her ist es so langsam fertig mit sommer, musste ich heute festellen



Wieso nicht. Kostet nichts (ist schliesslich selfmade), erspart ein künftiges Nachzentrieren und bringt MIR die Härte, die ich schon immer wollte...  

Apropos Sommerwetter. Morgen wirds scheinbar im Tessin 26°C warm - ich überlege mir, da runterzudüsen, aber leider ist morgen mein Sonntag und ich will nicht erst spät zu Hause sein. 
Und wenn ich erst wieder zu Hause bin, werde ich anschiss haben, dass es hier nicht so warm ist. 



michi220573 schrieb:


> Ihr Schweizer habt's schon richtig gut. Ich muss jedes Jahr extra Urlaub nehmen, Ihr könnt jeden Tag solche Trails fahren



Ach, du, so schlimm ist das garnicht. Unsere ganzen hohen Berge hängen uns richtig zum Hals raus, wir würden alle gerne auch mal n paar Wochen nach Deutschland, einfach flach fahren...







... nein, das wollen wir wirklich nicht, ÄTSCH


----------



## michi220573 (9. September 2007)

Ja, schlimm, diese hohen Berge ...


----------



## Vazifar (9. September 2007)

Ich hab auch wieder mal was für diesen Beitrag  
Gestern auf der Randen-Rundfahrt.

Route: Bahnhof Beringen - Griesbach - Hemmental - Orserental - Buechberghaus - Bahalde - Haslenacker - Hagenturm - Strickhof - Chällen - Randenhus - Hinterranden - Lieblosental - Bahnhof Beringen.

Schöne Tour (45 Kilometer, 1200 Höhenmeter) zwar nur mit wenigen Trails, was bei der momentanen Nässe vieleicht gar nicht so nachteilig ist. Hier eins der raren Trail-Föteli:





Hagenturm mit Super-Aussicht:


----------



## AmmuNation (9. September 2007)

Oh, solches Wetter passt mir garnicht


----------



## AmmuNation (10. September 2007)

Die Gemein(d)e hat sichs erlaubt einen 26" Graben in meinen Abschluss-wurzeltrail auf dem Pfannenstil zu graben 

Vorderrad drüberliften geht schon, kam aber sehr unerwartet...


----------



## Enduro (11. September 2007)

Dank Knabenschiessen gab es So/Mo eine herrliche Sommerverlängerung im Tessind mit interessanten Trails und allerhand Zwischenfällen. Insgesamt haben wir zu zweit an zwei Tagen 2 Schläuche, einen Umwerfer, einen Wechsler, eine Bremsscheibe und eine Kamerahalterung "vernichtet". Es war kein Sturzfestival oder so, ich hatte eine "elganten" Überschlag an dem die Kamerahalterung zu Bruch ging, der Rest passierte alles im "Normalbetrieb".
Am Sonntag sind wir vom Tamaro bis nach Agno runter gefahren. Wir haben uns die Bahn gegönnt, die letzte Schotterauffahrt ist zwar nicht allzu lang aber man muss doch schon einigermassen fit sein um alles hochzufahren, zuoberst habe ich einen Teil geschoben. Unterhalb des Tamaro beginnt dann ein Singletrail, wie ich noch nie erlebt habe, nie technisch allzu schwer schlängelt sich der Weg den Hängen entlang immer mit leichtem Gefälle abwärts, ca. 7-8 Km feinste Trails abwärts. Anschliessend gibt es ein paar kleine Gegensteigungen und weitere Trails, insgesamt ist die Tour ca. 27 Km lang, 2-3 Km Teer, ein Teil Schotter und das meiste sind Singletrails. Zurück von Agno nach Rivera kann man mit dem Zug.

Am Montag sind wir von Ponte Tresa in Richtung Miglelia gefahren, mit der Seilbahn auf den Mote Lema (zweimal) und verschiedene Abfahrten runter und  dann über weitere sehr schöne, anspruchsvolle Trails zurück nach Ponte Tresa.
Wenn sich jemand für die Routen interessiert, liefere ich gerne eine genauere Beschreibung oder am einfachsten GPS-Tracks.
Zu unserem Materialverschleiss:
Plattfüsse soll es geben, nachdem mein Kollege sich jetzt etwa 2 Jahre mit dem Schwalb Nobby Nic abgemüht hat, gibt er es jetzt defintiv auf  , da lob ich mit meine zwar etwas schwereren Tubless-Pnues (z. Zeit Fat Albert darauf). Interessant war die Sache mit der Bremsscheibe, auf einer Abfahrt hatte die hintere Scheibe plötzlich einen Knick (echt etwa im 30° Winkel, ohne das erkennbar war was dazwischen gekommen ist, vermutlich ein Stück Holz).
Da die Stege krumm waren, konnten wir das Ding nur halbwegs richten, auch in der Werkstatt mit dem nötigen Fachwerkzeug blieb es dabei - auswechseln. Mein Umwerfer, ist ein Opfer vom herunterschalten unter Vollast, ev. kann ich den aber noch richten.
Zu den weiteren Schäden habe ich noch zwei Bilder:

Auffahrt zum Vorhügel des Tamaro





Am Tamaro-Hang entlan beginnt der ellenlange Singletrail





Irgendwo am Monte Lema










Auch eine Art um zu Bremsen, dabei hat der Wechsler etwas gelitten






Kein Bild eines sturzbeschädigten Teils, sondern eine Anregung für ähnliche Lösungen zu Schutz des GPS. 
Am Monte Lema habe ich einen klassischen Überschlag gemacht, auf einer Abfahrt bei der der Wanderweg über eine Graswiese führt, übersah ich ein zugewachsenes Loch, die Landung war dank des Grases ziemlich sanft  
Meine brandneue ATC-2000 Video-Kamera, die ich auf dem Lenker montiert hatte (ich habe noch nicht mal das gefilmte angeschaut), wo normalerweise auch etwa das GPS ist, blieb glücklicherweise ganz - nur die Lenkerhalterung ging in Brüche, zum Glück gibt es auch eine Helmhalterung dazu


----------



## blaubaer (11. September 2007)

Enduro schrieb:


> Auch eine Art um zu Bremsen, dabei hat der Wechsler etwas gelitten
> 
> ...
> 
> Meine brandneue ATC-2000 Video-Kamera, die ich auf dem Lenker montiert hatte



sieh an so fieses *ichkilldeinschaltwerkholz* gibts dort unten auch   

zufrieden mit der Cam ?? 
hatte mir die letztes auch zugelegt, und bin von der qualität sehr entäuscht, (vllcht da ich anders gewohnt bin, meine andere helmcam wird via A/V anschluss an eine videocam angeschlossen und hatt daher eine deutlich höhere auflösung)
zum glück war die ATC2000 nicht all zu teuer ... vllcht lags auch nur an dem wie ich sie am rahmen montierte, aber die pixel auf dem bild kann man troztdem fast einzeln zählen  
oder ich fahr einfach zu heftig und daher sind die erschütterungen zu gross und die cam setzt aus  

falls jemand intresse an meiner cam hatt einfach melden, sehr günstig abzugeben, die lenkerhalterung ist zwar auch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, gibt aber immer noch andere möglichkeiten sie am rahmen oder sonstwo zu montieren


----------



## Enduro (11. September 2007)

@balubaer
ich habe die ATC-2000 zum ersten mal benutzt. Ich teile Deine Einschätzung grösstenteils. Mir war aber klar, dass die ATC-2000 keine Top-Resultate bringen kann, kostet ja dementsprechend auch nicht viel. Kinofilm-Qualität habe ich auch nicht gerade erwartet, etwas negativ überrascht bin ich aber auch von der eher schlechten Qualität. Meinen nächsten Versuch starte ich damit als Helmkamera, ich verspreche mir davon etwas ruhigere Bilder. Zumindest auf den ruppigeren Trails genügen ansonsten vermutlich 30 Bilder pro Sekunde nicht.
Aber so für den hausgebrauch um der lieben Frau zu zeigen wie heldenhaft man einen Trail runtergeheitzt ist, genügt das Resultat doch schon einigermassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k2r rider (12. September 2007)

@ enduro: saugeile tour hast du da gemacht! wäre auf jeden fall an genaueren angaben interessiert. hoffe, dass mein mittelhandknochen bald wieder zusammengewachsen ist und ich die tour dieses jahr noch machen könnte...

witzig, habe mir die kamera vor ein paar tagen auch bestellt... bin ja gespannt...

ride on
Mäsi


----------



## Mr. Svonda (12. September 2007)

Enduro schrieb:


> ... etwas negativ überrascht bin ich aber auch von der eher schlechten Qualität. Meinen nächsten Versuch starte ich damit als Helmkamera, *ich verspreche mir davon etwas ruhigere Bilder*. ...


Habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, das Ergebnis war nur minim besser als wenn sie auf dem Lenker rsp. am Rahmen befestigt ist.
Zum Glück hatte ich keine gekauft und sie nur von nem Kollegen ausgeliehen ... der braucht sie für aussen am Auto auf der Rennstrecke, dort ist die Qualität dank flacher Fahrbahn besser, aber für meinen Geschmack immer noch zu schlecht.


----------



## AmmuNation (15. September 2007)

Dann verpass ich diesem Thread mal zwei Atemstösse und brech ihm die Rippen bei einer Thoraxkompression...

Da scheint tatsächlich was vom Nothilfekurs hängen geblieben zu sein


----------



## blaubaer (16. September 2007)

Wir waren heute nochmal bei angenehmen Tepmeraturen auf dem Raimeux  










mit Blick richtung Moutier 





und noch ein kleines Fideo, 




leider hat die Qualität durchs komprimieren etwas gelitten, geht leider nicht anders mpeg4 für Youtube, original hatt immerhin 1GB 12min. gschnitten (rohdaten 4.5GB 28min.  )


----------



## Vazifar (18. September 2007)

Letzten Samstag im Tessin auf der "strada degli Alpi":















Ich habe mit meinem neuen Photoshop Elements 5.0 erstmals eine Diashow (mit Musik) zusammengestellt (Dauer ca. 4 Minuten). Sie kann hier heruntergeladen werden (28 MB):

http://www.helpyou.ch/hans/2_Tage_Trans_Ticino.pdf
(Mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und "Ziel Speichern unter" wählen) 

Zum betrachten ist der Adobe Acrobat Reader erforderlich. Es würde mich interessieren, ob man damit zurecht kommt.


----------



## hubabuba (18. September 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinem neuen Photoshop Elements 5.0 erstmals eine Diashow (mit Musik) zusammengestellt (Dauer ca. 4 Minuten).



ich wurde in meiner Kindheit mit stundenlangen Diaabenden malträtiert.
Irgendwann wurden die dann durch den internationalen Gerichtshof verboten.
Erwarte also bitte nicht, dass ich mir das, zumal noch verschärft durch Musikuntermalung (Wildegger Herzbuben?), antuen werde.


----------



## pisskopp (18. September 2007)

könnte von mir sein


----------



## blaubaer (18. September 2007)

hab mein Video auch noch verbessert, etwas bessere Qualität











Vazifar schrieb:


> Zum betrachten ist der Adobe Acrobat Reader erforderlich. Es würde mich interessieren, ob man damit zurecht kommt.





hubabuba schrieb:


> Erwarte also bitte nicht, dass ich mir das, zumal noch verschärft durch Musikuntermalung (Wildegger Herzbuben?), antuen werde.



habs mir angetan  

@Vazifar 

    
sind die Bilder mit der neuen Cam gemacht worden ??

kleiner Tipp am rande, für die Bilder übergänge immer den gleichen effekt nehmen  macht das betrachten einfacher und man kann die bilder mehr geniessen, Top Bilder vorallem nach so einem regentag wie heute, machen solche bilder lust auf Biken


----------



## Enduro (18. September 2007)

schöne Bilder, wobei man natürlich immer über Diashows diskutieren kann. Aber lass das nächste mal die verschiedenen Bildübergänge weg, die stören nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFisch (18. September 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab mein Video auch noch verbessert, etwas bessere Qualität
> [...]



Endlich ein Video aus der Zukunft! Leider ruckelt's ziemlich. Dafür fetzt die Musik! Grinderman


----------



## Vazifar (18. September 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> habs mir angetan


du masochist   




blaubaer schrieb:


> sind die Bilder mit der neuen Cam gemacht worden ??


ja - ich bin auch masochist und schleppe die halt mit 

ps: danke euch für die tipp's


----------



## blaubaer (18. September 2007)

McFisch schrieb:


> Endlich ein Video aus der Zukunft! Leider ruckelt's ziemlich. Dafür fetzt die Musik! Grinderman



ich   dass kommt davon wen man zuviel macht, dachte immer die filme seien begrenz auf 10mb fafür waren es 10min. bei 100mb ... 
in dem fall wirds bald ein ruckelfreies video geben 



Vazifar schrieb:


> du masochist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in 2.5 wochen werd ich auch so ein multimedialastesel sein, Freerideferien SüdFrankreich ...  

schade dass die Bilder mit den Bikern etwas unscharf sind   manuell aufgenommen ??? mit dem Sportprogramm werden sie superscharf


----------



## Vetruv (18. September 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> ich wurde in meiner Kindheit mit stundenlangen Diaabenden malträtiert.
> Irgendwann wurden die dann durch den internationalen Gerichtshof verboten.
> Erwarte also bitte nicht, dass ich mir das, zumal noch verschärft durch Musikuntermalung (Wildegger Herzbuben?), antuen werde.



Ich glaube du wurdest in deiner Kindheit noch ganz anders malträtiert.


----------



## hubabuba (19. September 2007)

Das mag schon sein. Immerhin hat das auch was Gutes. Man wird abgehärtet und hält es auch in Bergregionen aus in denen die Ureinwohner durch jahrhundertelange Inzucht "optimiert" wurden.


----------



## smohr (19. September 2007)

Er meint das Wallis und Bayern

@Vazifar
Schöne Fotoserie... aber irgendwie, vermisse ich die Biker. Soll heissen, dass für meinen geschmack etwas mehr Fotos mit Biker drauf sein dürften.
Die übergänge mit den Pixeln oder überblendung haben mir am besten zugasagt.
Ihr seid doch nicht etwa mit der Standseilbahn zum Ritomsee hoch, da wär ich aber
"entäuscht" von dir 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro (19. September 2007)

die Standseilbahn "muss" man nehmen, nur schon wegen dem Erlebniswert  . Ist ja immerhin die steilste von Europa - und sie ist wirklich steil!


----------



## hubabuba (19. September 2007)

Beim Alpenbrevet fährt man da aber nicht mit der Standseilbahn hoch


----------



## Enduro (19. September 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Beim Alpenbrevet fährt man da aber nicht mit der Standseilbahn hoch



ja das stimmt, darum werde ich das auch nie machen


----------



## pisskopp (20. September 2007)

wer braucht schon ein brevet???
Das wurde sicher vom OK Ad Hoc im Meeting auf dei Agenda gebracht, dann vom Kassenwart berichtig und zur Vernehmlassung gegeben.

Bull Shit


----------



## hubabuba (20. September 2007)

Werter pisskopp

Dass Du von Vielem keine Ahnung hast ist ja nun hinlÃ¤nglich bekannt und auch nicht weiter schlimm. Sinnvollerweise solltest Du aber zu derartigen Themen einfach mal die Schnauze halten.

Das Alpenbrevet ist eine altehrwÃ¼rdige, urschweizerische GÃ¼mmelerveranstaltung, die es seit ein paar Jahren auch in der MTB Variante gibt (http://www.alpenbrevet.ch/). Das ist dann ein MTB Marathon ohne Rangliste, aber mit Zeitnahme. Die Strecke ist technisch einfach, aber konditionell nicht ohne.
Die GÃ¼mmeler-Maximal-Variante "Challenge" (mit 5 PÃ¤ssen Susten â Grimsel â Nufenen â Lukmanier â Oberalp), Distanz: 266 km, HÃ¶hendifferenz: 6619 m) ist genauso legendÃ¤r wie berÃ¼chtigt.

Das Alpenbrevet hat eine jahrzehntelange Geschichte. Siehe auch http://vlink.ch/agu/presse.html, Artikel "Amateure der Alpen". Als AuslÃ¤nder sollte man despektierliche Ãusserungen zu solchen Stammesritualen der hiesigen BergvÃ¶lker tunlichst vermeiden.

Dir wÃ¼rde eine Absolvierung des Alpenbrevets in soweit gut zu Gesicht stehen, als es belegen wÃ¼rde, dass Du nicht nur blÃ¶d rumalbern kannst, sondern auch in der Lage bist auf einfachem GelÃ¤uf ein paar HÃ¶henmeter auf einem MTB zu bewÃ¤ltigen. Gewisse Zweifel diesbezÃ¼glich halten sich ja recht hartnÃ¤ckig.

PS.: Da Du ja notgeil Schweizer werden mÃ¶chtest: Das heisst nicht Agenda, sondern Traktandenliste. Helvetismen 2, Setzen.


----------



## pisskopp (20. September 2007)

Brauch kein brevet

Deine augesprochene Intelligenz scheint ja tatsächlich von reiner Inzucht zu stammen, Gratuliere!
Wenn Du schon von "Stammesritualen" sprichst, dann verhalte dich auch so.
Mutmasse nicht! Und Pauschaliere nicht!
Wusstet ihr, dass es doppelte Staatsbürgeschaften gib? 
Und nein, ich kann keine Höhenmeter mit einem Mountainbike machen.
Bin ja auch nicht so Fit und toll trainiert wie Du, So vielseitig bin ich eben nicht.
Ich bewundere Dich !


----------



## michi220573 (20. September 2007)

Ich bin zwar (auch) kein Schweizer, fand den Thread aber lesenswerter, als es noch um die Sommererlebnisse ging und nicht um persönliche Befindlichkeiten, egal wer recht hat oder nicht. Postet doch lieber Bilder statt Hass.


----------



## hubabuba (20. September 2007)

Da hast Du natürlich recht, auch wenn "Hass" ein viel zu hartes Wort ist. War doch alles ganz harmlos.

PS.: Wer schenkt pisskopp eine neue Tastatur? Bei seiner alten tuns manche Tasten nicht mehr so richtig ....
PS2.: Mit den Sommererlebnissen ist es ja nun sowieso fast vorbei. Ich jedenfalls fahre morgens bereits in Vollmontur und mit Licht :-(


----------



## pkuonen (20. September 2007)

Hallo Biker !

Verfolge diesen Thread schon ne Weile und hatte Freude an den ganzen schönen Bilder!

Werde demnächst ebenfalls einige Bilder aufschalten.

@ hubabuba und pisskopp

Der Bikesport hat andrer Probleme die gelöst werden müssen, wir sollten uns gegenseitig unterstützen und nicht bekämpfen.

Die Nationalität sollte so oder so keine Rolle spielen, wir sind doch alle Biker und das verbindet uns doch. 

Gruss Patrick
---------------------------------------------------------
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## hubabuba (20. September 2007)

Ich liebe mein Gastland heiss und innig. Wie sonst würde ich mir so einen Avatar antun?
Für irgendwelche "habt euch lieb" Appelle besteht keinerlei Grund zur Veranlassung. Hier "bekämpft" und "hasst" niemand.
Ich appeliere lediglich an den respektvollen Umgang mit den Bräuchen und Gepflogenheiten der hiesigen Ureinwohner. In Australien ist soetwas selbstverständlich. Und in lange Holzrohre blasen und komische Geräusche erzeugen tut man hier ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (20. September 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> PS2.: Mit den Sommererlebnissen ist es ja nun sowieso fast vorbei. Ich jedenfalls fahre morgens bereits in Vollmontur und mit Licht :-(



glaub nicht, dass der sommer schon ganz vorbei ist, woende wirds ja wieder schön und warm  

morgens Licht, Ja aber keine vollmontur mit kurzen hosen ist das tempo einfach ein bisschen höher  



hubabuba schrieb:


> Ich appeliere lediglich an den respektvollen Umgang mit den Bräuchen und Gepflogenheiten der hiesigen Ureinwohner.



wenn ich die letzte halbe seite so durchlese, komm ich mir so einsam vor  , als ureinwohner  ...


----------



## pisskopp (20. September 2007)

sooo, 
so schöne Worte dürfen nicht ungehört bleiben.

Mein Beitrag für einen schönen Sommer findet ihr auf meinen Fotos...

Thema abgeschlossen


----------



## Aison (20. September 2007)

Ich hätte auch noch paar Fotos, bin aber ab und zu zu faul die dinger hochzuladen   morgen mach ichs ^^


----------



## Vazifar (25. September 2007)

ich fürchte, der sommer ist langsam vorbei, ich stelle das aber trotzdem noch bei den "sommererlebnissen" rein ...  

abends um ca. 8 uhr auf der lägern hochwacht:


----------



## kukuk3000 (25. September 2007)

ein richtig schönes photo insbesondere wenn man sich etwas in der gegend auskennt und das ganze nun so von oben beleuchtet sieht


----------



## smohr (25. September 2007)

@Vazifar
 wie lange Beliechtungszeit?

Ah, habs grad gesehen 25sec. Blende5 Iso400

smohr

P.S. Kannst du mal eins Richtung Flughafen mit Flugzeugen beim Start machen..... Bitte


----------



## Vazifar (25. September 2007)

freut mich sehr, wenn's gefällt  ist jeweils herrlich dort oben  
@smohr: zum glück habe ich da auch solche bilder gemacht, sonst hätte ich das sperrige stativ nochmals mitnehmen müssen


----------



## smohr (25. September 2007)

Danke... die sehen gut aus, muss ich auch mal machen... nach dem Regen


----------



## AmmuNation (25. September 2007)

Mein Sommererlebnis war peinlich, nervig aber irgendwie nicht übel-nehmbar zugleich.

Der SRAM Importeur schickte mir heute meinen Trigger zurück, da der 3x Trigger vom 2. nicht aufs 3. Kettenblatt wollte (smohr und toster waren dabei, als der aus heiterem Himmel nicht mehr geschaltet hat )

Jubel trubel, Päckli ist da. Und mit dabei sogar ein schwarzer Bowdenzug  Geil eigentlich, da ich nur silbrige hier habe und der schwarze am schwarzen Rahmen eh geiler ausschaut.

Also hab ich das schöne Stück mal probegedrückt. *ratsch*, Hebel war am Anschlag und sofern ich richtig zählen konnte liegt sie Kette nun im 5. Kettenblatt 

Tja, scheisse. Bis zu diesem Wochenende wird zu 100% sicher kein Ersatz mehr hier sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (28. September 2007)

hab nur ich das gefühl, dass die sram schaltungen ständig im arsch sind?!? rund um mich rum verrecken allen kollegen die sram schalthebel...  nicht kis_omdh


----------



## Chrugel (28. September 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> hab nur ich das gefühl, dass die sram schaltungen ständig im arsch sind?!? rund um mich rum verrecken allen kollegen die sram schalthebel...  nicht kis_omdh



Also ich habe mit meinr X0 keine Probleme.... vielleicht liegts an der Montage?


----------



## swiss (28. September 2007)

... im Werk? Gut möglich.


----------



## hubabuba (28. September 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> hab nur ich das gefühl, dass die sram schaltungen ständig im arsch sind?!? rund um mich rum verrecken allen kollegen die sram schalthebel...  nicht kis_omdh



Nun ja, bei kis_omdh müssen alle Komponenten permanent mit dem Exitus rechnen.


----------



## kis_omdh (28. September 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Nun ja, bei kis_omdh müssen alle Komponenten permanent mit dem Exitus rechnen.





Aison schrieb:


> hab nur ich das gefühl, dass die sram schaltungen ständig im arsch sind?!? rund um mich rum verrecken allen kollegen die sram schalthebel...  nicht kis_omdh


gaaaaaanz vorsichtig, ja?  

nun ja, sram und ich ist nicht wirklich eine erfolgsgeschichte...
monte generoso: vorderer schalthebel kaputt, irgendeine rasterung abgerissen oder weiss ich was. runterschalten geht noch, rauf vom kleinsten ins mittlere kettenblatt, dann greift der hebel ins leere. (@ammunation: klingt wohl vertraut...) passierte zum glück erst ganz zum schluss, die letzte abfahrt habe ich dann den zug am oberrohr von hand gezogen und konnte so im grossen kettenblatt fahren. sah bestimmt lustig aus.

elsa: genau das gleiche aber mit dem hinteren schalthebel, auf ein kleineres ritzel schalten ging noch, hoch nimmer. gegen ende mit einem schweineteuren dreigänger gefahren, kleinstes übersetzungsverhältnis 2:1, mässig lässig...

und dann reissen die schaltwerke auch noch ab, aber das ist ein anderes thema...  

die schalthebel (beides X0)wurden von sram ersetzt, rückmeldung an was es liegt habe ich nicht erhalten. angekündigt hat sich gar nichts, gedrückt wie ein ochse habe ich unter garantie nicht. 

nun ja, was zuverlässigkeit angeht könnte ich sram nicht mehr empfehlen. vielleicht hab ich aber auch bloss zwei montagsmodelle erhalten.


----------



## swiss (28. September 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> vielleicht hab ich aber auch bloss zwei montagsmodelle erhalten.



Der output Srams muss Montags gewaltig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (28. September 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> runterschalten geht noch, rauf vom kleinsten ins mittlere kettenblatt, dann greift der hebel ins leere. (@ammunation: klingt wohl vertraut...)



 Geil!  Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige. Das lustige ist, dass es auf einmal halt nicht mehr ging. Während 8 Monaten lief der Esel problemlos, bis ich auf dem Uetliberg ins dritte wollte, das Bike aber nicht. 



swiss schrieb:


> Der output Srams muss Montags gewaltig sein.



Gott liebt euch alle  (edit bei RedOrbiter)


----------



## AmmuNation (28. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Gott liebt euch alle  (edit bei RedOrbiter)



Bevor ihr weiterlest: Mein Aktuelles Herbsterlebnis sit viel vierl Bier. Und es geht mri jgut, jas es geht mir gut.

@RO: Wesist du, zwisch en swiss und misr, das ist sone Art Hassliebe. Darsum mach ich ihn insaa allen möglichen IBC Kategeorien fertig 

Aber unsere  lsutigen Finnisch und NOrgwegisch Lektonen hättest ud sein lassen könen.
******** ich darf nicht mehr >0.5 Promiklle im IBC posten 

--
ICh versuchs aml angestrengt in Reinschrift :kotz:
Weisst du, zwischen swiss  und mir, das sit sone Art hassliebe. Darum macsh ich ihn in allen möglichen Kateogrien fertig 
Aber unsers lustigen Finnisch dun Norwegisch Lektionen hättest du sein alssen können.

Wo bleibt der grüne Alfa-Farher wenn man es besoffen lustig haben will?


----------



## blaubaer (29. September 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ich darf nicht mehr >0.5 Promiklle im IBC posten



würd ich auch sagen, gebt dem jungen kein alkohol mehr  


hatte diese woche auch ein erlebniss, geht zwar schon in richtung horrorerlebniss, eines was sich niemand wünscht, wer ein auto hat 

hab mich selbst ausgeschlossen  aus dem auto, bei laufendem motor, alle schlüssel im auto, handy im auto, und das auto halb auf der parklücke halb auf der strasse    ...


----------



## smohr (29. September 2007)

@Blaubear
Und das ohne Alkohol

War am Mittwoch mit eltoro noch ein wenig nightbiken auf dem Altberg.
Lustige Sache, vorallem auf den nassen Wurzeln


----------



## Monsterwade (30. September 2007)

Samstag die Reuss entlang irgendwie bis Wettingen und weiter das Sieltal bis Zürich bei super Wetter. Klasse Tour auf Irrwegen, da die Beschilderung an einem Abzeig nicht vorhanden war und ich auf einem Wanderweg entlang der Reuss gelandet bin.
Nach der Arbeit dann ins Hotel bei Regen. Wo kam denn der her???
Sonntag nach der Arbeit bei mässigem Wetter gestartet durch das Sieltal Richtung Zug. Nach ca. zwei Kilometer nach dem letzten Abzweig Richtung Nationalstrasse über der Siel plötzlich ein Bike-Verbotsschild??? Ja soll ich jetzt entweder zwei km zurück fahren oder drei km schieben, bis der Weg breiter wird :-((( Was für eine Schei$$-Beschilderung. 
Aber das bin ich vom Bodensee schon ausreichend gewohnt und den verbotenen "Wanderweg" gefahren. bei immer besserem Wetter nach Hause gefahren.
Ist doch immer das Gleiche mit den Velo-Schildern: Mittendrin aufhörend, im Zickzack führend, über die höchsten Höhen führend, plötzlich nicht mehr present.

Würde gerne mal einen der Wegeplaner in einer dunklen Gasse treffen.


----------



## AmmuNation (30. September 2007)

Ich war das Wochenende Bike-los am Bodensee (genauer: Kreuzlingen)
Das Wetter war knapp erträglcih, könnte noch wärmer sein 

Und gestern hab ich seit längerem mal wieder ne Pizza liegen lassen. Auslöser dafür war aber kein Foto von $wi$$ sondern einfach zu viel Alk 

Kollege hatte den 18ten und da darf man doch etwas die Sau rauslassen. Jedenfalls weiss ich nur noch, dass ich eine Flasche Pesca Frizz und viel Bier geleert habe. Den Wein laut Augenzeugen innert 5 Minuten  
Gepennt habe ich in einem Eisgekühlten VW LT35 in einem Swiss-Army-Schlafsack *kuschel*

Und eins steht fest: NIE WIEDER. Das war echt übel. Mir dreht sich jetzt noch die Birne.

@Monsterwade: Seit wann hast du ein ES7.0?


----------



## hubabuba (1. Oktober 2007)

Habe gehört, dass auf youtube das Video eines nackten Saufbolds, tanzend, gröhlend und reihernd auf dem Dach eines VW Bus die Runde macht.


----------



## Vazifar (1. Oktober 2007)

am wochenende war ich im gebiet hörnli/schnebelhorn unterwegs als mir diese kuhherde den weg versperrte  






nach dem der "zugeschissenen" weg dann doch geschafft war, gab's die belohnung in form einer super-aussicht (im bild der herrliche wiesenweg welcher anschliessend der krete entlang führt):


----------



## Chrugel (1. Oktober 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> am wochenende war ich im gebiet hörnli/schnebelhorn unterwegs als mir diese kuhherde den weg versperrte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Vazifar
Hier rauf ist ordentlich anstrengend zum treten...
aber ist eine schöne Strecke, aber am Weekend immer voll mit Rotsocken.... bist du im Tierhag eingekehrt? (unterhalb Schnebelhorn). Dort gibts feinen Schwartenmagen.....


----------



## swiss (1. Oktober 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab mich selbst ausgeschlossen  aus dem auto, bei laufendem motor, alle schlüssel im auto, handy im auto, und das auto halb auf der parklücke halb auf der strasse    ...




Welcome to the club.  

Ein Ami?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (1. Oktober 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Ein Ami?



ja  

Mazda B4000


----------



## Monsterwade (1. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Und eins steht fest: NIE WIEDER. Das war echt übel. Mir dreht sich jetzt noch die Birne.
> 
> @Monsterwade: Seit wann hast du ein ES7.0?



und ich dachte schon, Du hättest mal wieder Speichen verlötet  

Das ES hab ich seit April diesen Jahres. So richtig konnte ich es
nur einmal am Feldberg (Schwarzwald) quälen. Performance
war nicht schlecht, nur habe erst in Kirchzarten bemerkt, dass die
Gabel auf 100 cm gesenkt war. Bin halt das MR8 gewohnt  

In Zürich war ich allerdings auf Arbeit mit meinem umgebauten
Red Bull AL600.

Gruss
Monsterwade


----------



## Kerberos (1. Oktober 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> ... Performance war nicht schlecht, nur habe erst in Kirchzarten bemerkt, dass die Gabel auf 100 cm gesenkt war.



Die Nummer kenne ich auch. Erst gestern bin ich Lägern Hochwacht->Boppelsen runtergebrettert. Kam mir recht rumpelig vor, zwischendurch habe ich die Druckstufe von "more" auf "less" gedreht, brachte nichts (wär ja auch unlogisch, aber ich hatte es kurz vorher erstmals gewechselt) ... - unten habe ich dann festgestellt, dass der Gabel-Lockout vom Bergauf-Wiegetritt noch drin war  

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## redblack (1. Oktober 2007)

war gestern auf der lenzerheide und hab das neue spezi stumpjumper carbon getestet,auf dem für mich sehr schwierigen trail von scharmoin runter, einfach nur hammer und bergauf hab ich gemeint da sei ein motörli drin, wirklich extraklasse das teil, nur werde ich es mir nie leisten können. 10000 aufwärts. schade.


----------



## smohr (1. Oktober 2007)

@Vazifar
Ja, immer diese "Schei.." Walker

@reblack
He, ist ja bald Weihnachten


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Oktober 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Welcome to the club.



Na bei dir kein wunder, du schaffst es sogar dich aus deinem Velo auszuschliessen.



Monsterwade schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon, Du hättest mal wieder Speichen verlötet



Was soll das jetzt wieder heissen... 




Monsterwade schrieb:


> Das ES hab ich seit April diesen Jahres. So richtig konnte ich es
> nur einmal am Feldberg (Schwarzwald) quälen. Performance
> war nicht schlecht, nur habe erst in Kirchzarten bemerkt, dass die
> Gabel auf 100 cm gesenkt war. Bin halt das MR8 gewohnt



Ich hab einmal das ES8.0 von Mr. Hayes geritten. War ziemlich geil, könnte mich sehr gut dran gewöhnen. Fest steht jedenfalls, dass mein nächstes mind. 140-160mm FW bringen muss. Es ist halt schon so, dass ein All-Mountain Bike die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist. Relativ schnell Bergauf, aber auch sehr spassig bergab. Das Fahrverhalten war jedoch total anders als bei meinem XC6.0. Die Sitzposition viel bequemer, das Bike stieg nie (was bei meinem XC öfters passiert) und die Talas hat ne echt tolle Performance 



Kerberos schrieb:


> Die Nummer kenne ich auch. Erst gestern bin ich Lägern Hochwacht->Boppelsen runtergebrettert. Kam mir recht rumpelig vor, zwischendurch habe ich die Druckstufe von "more" auf "less" gedreht, brachte nichts (wär ja auch unlogisch, aber ich hatte es kurz vorher erstmals gewechselt) ... - unten habe ich dann festgestellt, dass der Gabel-Lockout vom Bergauf-Wiegetritt noch drin war



Ei, du fängst ja an wie smohr. Der fuhr 2/3 vom Uetliberg und meinte dann "Geil, jetzt weiss ich, warum meine Gabel so hart ist - ich hab das Lockout drin!"


----------



## smohr (1. Oktober 2007)

Hehe, und ich war trotzdem schneller


----------



## RedOrbiter (1. Oktober 2007)

Auch mein ES musste hart arbeiten  

Wir waren am Samstag hier oben. Wunderschön - und keine Rotsocken den ganzen Tag.




Mussten uns aber zuerst den Aufstieg hart erkämpfen.




Hier die letzten Meter vor dem Grat.




Wochenendtour 

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## swiss (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe heute, das erste mal seit drei Jahren, einen Kunden aus dem Laden geworfen. 

War eine _sie,_ die hat mich allen ernstes bezichtigt, ihr beim Ersatz ihrer Weinmann Bremsklötze an ihren 20 Jahre alten Cilo, ihr ihre erst 6 monate alten Reifen geklaut zu haben, und diese gegen alte, billige  & zu breite getauscht zu haben.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

WTF!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (1. Oktober 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Hehe, und ich war trotzdem schneller



Garnich wahr. 



RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Auch mein ES musste hart arbeiten



Du auch schon?  Tolle FOtos!



swiss schrieb:


> Ich habe heute, das erste mal seit drei Jahren, einen Kunden aus dem Laden geworfen.
> 
> War eine _sie,_ die hat mich allen ernstes bezichtigt, ihr beim Ersatz ihrer Weinmann Bremsklötze an ihren 20 Jahre alten Cilo, ihr ihre erst 6 monate alten Reifen geklaut zu haben, und diese gegen alte, billige  & zu breite getauscht zu haben.
> 
> ...



 GEIL! Is das nicht das weisse RR, was da letztens mal rumstand? 
Und wie hast dus ihr beigebracht?


----------



## pisskopp (1. Oktober 2007)

@Swiss, stimmt es, dass Du noch immer alte Reifen sammelst?


----------



## blaubaer (1. Oktober 2007)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Wir waren am Samstag hier oben. Wunderschön - und keine Rotsocken den ganzen Tag.



iiiiiieeee  Schneeee  

zum glück gehts nächste woche in den warmen süden ...


----------



## Aison (2. Oktober 2007)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, bei meinem Händler kam mal eine Frau mit ihrem 4 Jahre alten MTB vorbei und beklagte sich, dass die Bremsen nicht mehr richtig gehen. Fall war klar: Bremsklötze völlig abgefahren, das Zeugs lief auf den Eisen... Da hat die doch tatsächlich ein riesen Theater abgelassen, dass sowas auf Garantie gehen muss und dass sie da sicher nichts bezahle...., bla bla bla .... Kassensturz melden, bla blab bla.

Ich konnt fast nicht mehr vor lachen  Mein Händler hat ihr dann die Addresse eines Kollegen angegeben, sie soll doch dort mal vorbei gehen, rofl  Bisschen später kam dann ein Telefon vom anderen Händler, der konnte auch nicht mehr  



swiss schrieb:


> Ich habe heute, das erste mal seit drei Jahren, einen Kunden aus dem Laden geworfen.
> 
> War eine _sie,_ die hat mich allen ernstes bezichtigt, ihr beim Ersatz ihrer Weinmann Bremsklötze an ihren 20 Jahre alten Cilo, ihr ihre erst 6 monate alten Reifen geklaut zu haben, und diese gegen alte, billige  & zu breite getauscht zu haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Oktober 2007)

Keine Sommererlebnisse mehr? 

Ich weiss nur, dass ich mich morgen früh für ne Woche nach Frankfurt am Maaaaain begeben werde...


----------



## blaubaer (6. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Keine Sommererlebnisse mehr?
> 
> Ich weiss nur, dass ich mich morgen früh für ne Woche ...



... nach Castellane, Süd Frankreich fahre, 1woche Freeriden pur  

dann gibts spätestens morgen in 1woche wieder sommerbilder, von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (6. Oktober 2007)

Dann mal viel Spass mit deinem Velo in Frankreich.

Hach, ich liebe Kamelopedia


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Oktober 2007)

Meine Bikes bleiben hier... schade eigentlich.


----------



## pat (7. Oktober 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Keine Sommererlebnisse mehr?


nee, sommer ist vorbei. war gestern unschwer zu erkennen...  

gruss pat


----------



## redblack (10. Oktober 2007)

Es lebe der herbst, war drei tage in zermatt (gornergrat und schwarzseeloop),
das wäre was für die freeridejunkies . ich war jedenfalls völlig am limit (technisch), aber es war einfach geil. photos folgen.
so und morgen fahre ich noch für zwei tage nach zwei tage nach zernez und  werde meine evt. letzten herbstouren geniessen.


----------



## pkuonen (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo sende mir doch deine Adresse, so kann ich dir eine Kopie senden.
Eine Übersetzung auf Deutsch kann ich dir leider nicht bieten.

Gruss Patrick
------------------------------------------------http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## Enduro (14. Oktober 2007)

bin gerade zurück von einer Woche Sommerverlängerung am Gardasee - mehr gibts auf meiner HP


----------



## Vazifar (14. Oktober 2007)

geile pics


----------



## blaubaer (15. Oktober 2007)

auch ich bin am Samstag von meiner Sommerververlängerung zurückgekehrt, obwohl dort unten, Castellane Süd Frankreich, schon heftigst der Herbst einzug hielt, was die farben der Wälder angeht, von den Temperaturen her war es teilweise noch schön in kurzmontur zu fahren  





die langen Hosen waren vorteilhaft, bei den vielen sträuchern, welche sich anfühlen wie ein Strassenbaustellenbesen  
















mehr Bilder und in Gross


----------



## smohr (15. Oktober 2007)

Verschönert doch die nebligen Tage enorm


----------



## Vazifar (15. Oktober 2007)

ist zwar kein velo drauf, hat aber trotzdem was mit velofahren zu tun. letzten freitag habe ich dieses bild in italien geschossen.

teilnehmern des dolomiti superbike (und solche "wildi sieche" hat's bestimmt unter der leserschaft), dürfte diese gegend bekannt vorkommen.

aufnahmeort: dürrensteinhütte/plätzwiese. wenn die mädels und jungs diese strasse hochkommen, haben sie fast 4000 höhenmeter und 100 kilometer in den beinen. eine unglaubliche leistung in einer unglaublich schönen gegend.

jetzt ist mir klar, weshalb mir ein biker vor ein paar wochen gesagt hat, der dolomiti-superbike sei der tollste bike-marathon den es gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (16. Oktober 2007)

die folgenden bilder sind von meinen letzten touren, mehr bilder habe ich in meine galerie gestellt.


----------



## redblack (16. Oktober 2007)

aufstieg zum suvretta pass





val bever, es gab auch mal nasse füsse






Zermatt, monte rosa zum anfassen






zermatt, aussicht richtung schönbüel

url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/428080"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]

das rad drehte sich rund um zermatt.


----------



## Kerberos (16. Oktober 2007)

==>      <==


----------



## Eddieman (16. Oktober 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> ist zwar kein velo drauf, hat aber trotzdem was mit velofahren zu tun. letzten freitag habe ich dieses bild in italien geschossen.
> 
> teilnehmern des dolomiti superbike (und solche "wildi sieche" hat's bestimmt unter der leserschaft), dürfte diese gegend bekannt vorkommen.
> 
> ...




Plätzwiese und Dürrensteinhütte.Ich war vor drei Jahren auf einer Alpenüberquerung dort und dann dass Knappenfusstal runter.
Eine ganz schöne Gegend zum biken, wie die ganzen Dolomiten. 
Wie bist Du unterwegs gewesen?

Ich selber bin am WE drei Tage im Tessin (Cimetta, Monte Tamaro, Monte Bar-San Lucio) gewesen. Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. 
Nur die Aussicht vom Monte Bar war nicht so der Hammer. Weiter als ca. 50m hat man nicht gesehen....


----------



## Vazifar (16. Oktober 2007)

ahhh ... das tessin. da hast du aber auch ein ganz schönes programm gehabt ...  

ich war letzte woche in den dolomiten mit der familie (1 woche ferien auf dem bauernhof). wir waren klettern und wandern. nichts mit biken. in meinem blog sind sonst noch ein paar bilder von dieser woche.
grüsse


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Oktober 2007)

Es ist verdammt kalt, Sommer haben wir schon lange nicht mehr und ich durfte (Danke, Formula...) erfahren dass meine Bremse ein einziges Sicherheitsrisiko ist. 

http://www.formula-brake.it/pdf/safety/Grano.en.pdf


----------



## darkie (22. Oktober 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> zermatt, aussicht richtung schönbüel



Wunderschöne Gegend! War vor gerade mal zwei Wochen auch da und war begeistert!


----------



## pat (23. Oktober 2007)

sommer im oktober will verdient werden...  




darum erstmal verschnaufen und ein blick zurück.  




und weiter den berg rauf.




zum glück wird jede steigung irgendwann wieder zum gefälle.  












der letzte ausblick/rückblick dieser saison vorm grossen schnee?? 




schön wars.  




gruss pat


----------



## Kerberos (23. Oktober 2007)

pat schrieb:


> schön wars.



Schön _wär's_. Ich wollte schon beantragen, diesen Sommer-Thread zu schliessen - und diese Bilder streuen Salz in die Wunde. Beneidenswert! Jetzt aber los zu unseren "Herbsterlebnissen 2007"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (23. Oktober 2007)

pat schrieb:


> sommer im oktober will verdient werden...
> schön wars.
> gruss pat



Jetzt weiss ich wer's war.... 
War deine Tour etwa am Samstag 13.Oktober?
Bin am Sonntag 14. Okt. 07 auf deinen Spuren gewandert. Ich machte an diesem Datum die Lidernen Rundwanderung. Bis zur Goldplangg mit Bike dann zu Fuss Lidernen-Kaiserstock-Rosstock-Goldplangg. Endlich keine Biker dachte ich mir  .  
Schon beim Aufstieg zum Kaiserstock sah ich immer wieder Spuren von Bikes. Ich wunderte mich sehr. 
Als ich dann vom Kaiserstock von der Lücke beim Liderenen Plänggeli unter dem Fulen Richtung Rosstocklücke lief - wieder die gleichen Spuren. Verrückte Kerle dachte ich mir...

Die Schweiz ist doch so ein kleines Dorf...

Es folgen einige Impression vom 14.okt07




Oben: Blick Richtung Schwyz mit Mythen/ Blümberg / Wasserberg mit Seenalp
Mitte:  Kronenstock/ Kaiserstockgipfel/ Richtung Fulen Rosstock 
Unten: Fronalpstock Rigi/ Kinzig / Rosstock Fulen






Oben: Fulen / Kaiserstock / Kinzig
Mitte: Kinzigpass / Rosstock Lücke / Rosstock Lücke
Unten: Passage unter dem Fulen gegen Rosstock Lücke







Oben: Rosstock / Fleschseeli/ Richtung Biel-Ratzi
Mitte: Rosstock Lücke / Kinzig / Fulen und Kaiserstock
Unten: Spilauersee


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Darkthrone (24. Oktober 2007)

Hey Red Orbiterl, Pat, sehr schöne Bilder habt ihr da gemacht, sehr schöne Gegend.

Respekt, einen Alpinen Wanderweg mit dem Bike zu machen  

Wollte auch schon lange mal einen blau/weiss Wanderweg per Fuss begehen, nur habe ich mich bis heute noch nicht ganz getraut, da ich ja nicht weiss ob man zwischendurch Klettern können muss mit Seil oder so, oder ob es einer ist wo nicht wahnsinnig schwierig zu begehen ist. Kann nämlich nicht Klettern.

Der von euch gezeigte Weg sieht nicht all zu schwierig aus, wenn er sogar mit dem Bike begangen werden kann. Habt Ihr mir etwas mehr informationen betreffend der Schwierigkeit/Gefährlichkeit der Tour zu Fuss?


----------



## pat (24. Oktober 2007)

RedOrbiter schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiss ich wer's war....
> War deine Tour etwa am Samstag 13.Oktober?


   du hasts erkannt. schöne fotos von dir. da hab ich gleich eine anschlussfrage. ich dachte, mal mit meiner frau dort hochzuwandern. via lücke entweder auf den rossstock oder den fulen. welcher von den  beiden ist das lohnendere ziel? oder gleich beide?


Darkthrone schrieb:


> Wollte auch schon lange mal einen blau/weiss Wanderweg per Fuss begehen, nur habe ich mich bis heute noch nicht ganz getraut, da ich ja nicht weiss ob man zwischendurch Klettern können muss mit Seil oder so, oder ob es einer ist wo nicht wahnsinnig schwierig zu begehen ist. Kann nämlich nicht Klettern.
> Der von euch gezeigte Weg sieht nicht all zu schwierig aus, wenn er sogar mit dem Bike begangen werden kann. Habt Ihr mir etwas mehr informationen betreffend der Schwierigkeit/Gefährlichkeit der Tour zu Fuss?


Allg. Info: Landeskarte 1:25'000, Blatt 1172, Muothatal.
Rossstocklücke sollte für einen halbwegs geübten Fussgänger keinerlei Probleme bieten. Klettern muss man auch auf blau-weissen Wegen nicht können, bloss etwas Trittsicherheit sollte vorhanden sein. Und man sollte vielleicht nicht zu den Menschen gehören, die schon nervös werden, wenns neben ihnen den Hang runter geht und kein Treppengeländer zum Halten in Sicht ist.
Die Rossstocklücke hat keine Seilpassagen, mMn nach ein leichter blau-weisser Weg. Der östlich vom Fulen gelegene Aufstieg durchs Liderner Planggeli z.B. hat mehr loses Geröll und ist oben raus mit Kletterseilen als Haltehilfe gesichert. Ist aber auch nicht so wild.

Am meisten aufpassen muss man bei einem Aufstieg mit Bike, dass man sich in ner Steilstufe nicht versehentlich selbst aus dem Gleichgewicht wirft, indem man mit dem sperrigen Göppel quer auf den Schultern irgendwo anhängt.
Für noch anspruchsvollere Anstiege ist es daher besser, das Bike hochkant auf dem Rucksack zu fixieren und die demontierten Laufräder an den Rahmen zu binden. So störts merklich weniger und man hat beide Hände frei (machen z.B. die Vertrider in Insbruck so). Aber das Problem hat man ja zu Fuss nicht.

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist das Wetter. Bin schon bei phasenweise dichtem Nebel und Nieselregen mit dem Bike diesen Weg gegangen. In den steileren Passagen sollte man vorsichtig sein, nasser Kalkstein kann ziemlich rutschig sein. Und die Orientierung im Gelände wird bei geringer Sichtweite auch anspruchsvoller. Siehe unten, same place, different conditions...  

Gruss Pat


----------



## RedOrbiter (24. Oktober 2007)

pat schrieb:


> du hasts erkannt. schöne fotos von dir. da hab ich gleich eine anschlussfrage. ich dachte, mal mit meiner frau dort hochzuwandern. via lücke entweder auf den rossstock oder den fulen. welcher von den  beiden ist das lohnendere ziel? oder gleich beide?


Lohnend sind imo wirklich beide genannten Gipfel. 
Rosstock hat wohl ein klein wenig die bessere Panorama-Aussicht.
Der Weg auf den Rosstock von der Rossstock Lücke her hat eine vergleichbare kleine Kletterei wie bei der Rosstock Lücke welche du ja kennst.
Den Weg hinauf zum Fulen hab ich nur noch schwach in Erinnerung. Ist steiler und aber relativ wenig begangen. Aber imo ohne Probleme machbar. Gutes Schuhwerk, passendes Wetter und Berggängigkeit natürlich vorausgesetzt.

Deine Einschätzung bezgl. Lidernen Plänggli teile ich.

Was mich noch interessieren würde, wieviel ist der Schiebeanteil/fahrbare Teil bis zur Lidernen runter (Zeit und Strecke Bezogen)? 
Seid Ihr von der Lidernen Richtung Alplen oder Richtung Goldplangg gefahren?


cu RedOrbiter

www.Trail.ch

PS. @ Pat übrigens Super Fotos von Dir


----------



## pat (25. Oktober 2007)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Lohnend sind imo wirklich beide genannten Gipfel.
> Rosstock hat wohl ein klein wenig die bessere Panorama-Aussicht.
> Der Weg auf den Rosstock von der Rossstock Lücke her hat eine vergleichbare kleine Kletterei wie bei der Rosstock Lücke welche du ja kennst.


danke. klingt gut. dann werden wir den zu gegebener zeit mal machen.  


> Was mich noch interessieren würde, wieviel ist der Schiebeanteil/fahrbare Teil bis zur Lidernen runter (Zeit und Strecke Bezogen)?


hmm, schwer zu sagen. gedacht wars eigentlich als alternative zum weg von der schön chulm richtung hagelstock und dort vom sattel runter zum spilauersee. der weg zum see runter wird im unteren teil etwas hakelig, wir waren auf der suche nach einer flüssigeren variante. die mit dem weg liderner planggeli zur lidernenhütte runter nicht gefunden wurde. es ist länger und abwechslungsreicher, phasenweise aber auch arg verblockt.
bis zum lid. planggeli ist ein grosser teil fahrbar. nach der kurzen gegensteigung weiter ri. lidernen vorerst auch, mit einzelstellen schieben. wird phasenweise noch flüssiger um dann abzuflachen und ne zeitlang ziemlich verblockt zu werden, je nach können und motivation doch einige unfahrbare passagen. vorm schmalstöckli wirds dann wieder flüssiger, eine kurze schiebepassage beim schmalen und der rest zur hütte ist 100% fahrbar.
(ps: fahrbarkeit ist ein relativer begriff, manche cc'ler würden mich wohl prügeln für den begriff in zusammenhang mit diesem trail, manche downhiller fänden den trail cool, manche trialer würden lachen wegen dem pipizeugs.)





> Seid Ihr von der Lidernen Richtung Alplen oder Richtung Goldplangg gefahren?


alplen. danach bei der treppe von der forststrasse weg. mänzigried, ri. N runter.

gruess pat


----------



## kis_omdh (28. Oktober 2007)

gehört wohl hier rein, war ja auch schön warm heute. nun, bekanntlich mögen mich meine sram-schalthebel nicht besonders (post dazu)... das haben sie mir auch heute wieder zu verstehen gegeben. kleines lokales rennen und auf der aufwärmrunde ein *knacks* und ich kann nicht mehr aufs grosse kettenblatt schalten, wie am monte.

also ich weiss ja nicht, aber drei schalthebel in einem jahr... alle x0... könnte es vielleicht sein, dass sram ein kleines qualitätsproblem hat? ich mein ja nur... so ein klitzekleines...

bilder gibts von mir keine, aber diese seite ist ja schon gut gefüllt. schöne aufnahmen, meine herren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (28. Oktober 2007)

Eigentlich solltes zur Rigi gehen, bin dann aber nur bis 
zum Michelskreuz gekommen. War mehr eine Wanderung
bis dahin. War jedoch erstaunt, wie viele Trails es hier gibt.


----------



## hubabuba (28. Oktober 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> ...
> also ich weiss ja nicht, aber drei schalthebel in einem jahr... alle x0... könnte es vielleicht sein, dass sram ein kleines qualitätsproblem hat? ich mein ja nur... so ein klitzekleines...



Grobmotoriker. Erzähl doch auch mal von deinen bemitleidenswerten Ketten ...


----------



## kis_omdh (28. Oktober 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Grobmotoriker. Erzähl doch auch mal von deinen bemitleidenswerten Ketten ...


ach was, kette hab ich am rocky erst eine kaputtgemacht, auf mysteriöse art und weise. am stumpjumper auch eine, aber da wars absehbar... 

nein wirklich, mit den ketten hab ichs nicht so dicke wie manch anderer biker... dafür mit den sram schaltungen


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Oktober 2007)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> *knacks* und ich kann nicht mehr aufs grosse kettenblatt schalten, wie am monte.
> 
> also ich weiss ja nicht, aber drei schalthebel in einem jahr... alle x0... könnte es vielleicht sein, dass sram ein kleines qualitätsproblem hat? ich mein ja nur... so ein klitzekleines...



 

Irgendwie sehe ich mich moralisch dazu gezwungen, hier den swiss zu quoten...


swiss schrieb:


> Der output Srams muss Montags gewaltig sein.


----------



## RedOrbiter (3. November 2007)

Gruss an all jene die Arbeiten durften. 
Konnte ich mir jetzt einfach nicht verkneifen. 

Sommer ist ja eigentlich vorbei.
Trotzdem: Hier ein(ige) Foto vom Donnerstag vom 1.Nov07 hinauf zur Cap. Borgna und weiter auf den Gipfel des Madone 2395müM.






[/url][/IMG]
Herrliche Herbststimmung im Tessin an Allerheiligen. 


Photogallery


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## blaubaer (3. November 2007)

so auch mal wieder was von mir 

absolut traumhafte Bilder auf dieser seite    

leute ich sag nur eins : geniesst jede minute die ihr auf dem Bike ob bei sonnenschein oder regen verbringt  

ich war das letzte mal am 20.oktober auf dem bike und das wirds auch gewesen sein für diese jahr, ev vllcht noch länger  

morgen gibts ev noch dann die letzten bilder von meiner letzten herbsttuor, hab seit heute Internet anschluss im Spital ....


----------



## Vazifar (3. November 2007)

kopf hoch blaubär, und gute besserung


----------



## blaubaer (4. November 2007)

Danke  











das waren die letzen bilden von mir ... 

jetzt bin ich teilweise für längere strecken auf einem anderen "2-räderigem" gefährt unterwegs ...






... grund : Diskushernie


----------



## k2r rider (4. November 2007)

Die geilste Tour eh und je!

http://www.trail.ch/tour/gries.htm

Danke an Red-Orbiter!


----------



## k2r rider (4. November 2007)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (4. November 2007)

@blaubaer

Na dann gute Besserung, "besser" jetzt als zu Beginn der Saison.
Ich hatte nich Internet im Spital *neid*


----------



## blaubaer (5. November 2007)

Danke  
 ja da bin ich sehr froh, dass die saison (fast) vorbei ist (war) ...


----------



## pisskopp (5. November 2007)

Gute Besserung, 
Bandscheibe wünsche ich keinem!!


----------

